# Nasty, Freaky, Ugly Size



## montego

Time to get big and ugly.

Last "off season" I did a lot of experimenting and tried quite a few new things. Had some success and some failures but it set me up to really push in the right direction now.

I stayed relatively lean when I was growing before and plan to do so again until, I hit the wall then, we get chubbers.

Will be running EP oils and orals from Uncle Z for this go.

A couple weeks back I switched from short esters to long and the doses are -

200mg test e EOD(was going to use sust but switched)

120mg Deca eod

50mg tren hex eod

3iu gh ed

50mg Proviron ed

I will let this run for a few weeks then switch to a trt dose of test with some trestalone thrown in for good measure. 

Will be focusing back on the log book using FT since I did let it slip away at the end of my cut since strength was fading a bit. Not a good thing for me to do back then but, I did and it's more learned.

Diet -

Non training days will be trace carbs higher protein and fats

Training days will be moderate carbs higher protein moderate fats.

Cardio -

No.

Holding a ton of water right now from eating whatever I wanted since Thursday. Tons of Thanksgiving day food and desserts. Pizza. Fried chicken. Lots of ice cream. Donuts and kolaches. Diet began today so the water should be gone in a few days. 

Haven't trained since Wednesday since I needed a break and it's been nice. Tomorrow I'm back in the gym though. 

That's about it to kick things off. Starting pics from the day before Thanksgiving.


----------



## montego

Breakfast - 

3 whole eggs 
100g steak 
Shake - 250g egg whites, 25g whey, 1 scoop Grazed 

post workout shake - 
500g egg whites 
25g whey 
2 packs oats


----------



## montego

Training today upper loading.

I removed lower pump from my upper loading days quite a while back since I wasn't recovering properly and, I was having the cramping issues. Will keep it out for a little while and revisit when I stall. I adjust for this by going up Tier in lower body only on my lower loading days.

Yates Row - 315*11, 365*7 drop set of dead stop rows to failure 135*14

Close grip Underhand pull down - 18*9, drop 10*9 long stretch followed by 45 seconds loaded stretch

Bb bench - 275 *7, 295*5 drop 225*6, 135*10, stretch pushup position for 45 second loaded stretch

DB Shoulder Press 2 count pause in stretch - 75*11, 75*8, 45 seconds loaded stretch

I've been dealing with a right wrist issue for about six weeks now. It bothers me quite a bit  on free weight pressing which is part of the low numbers on flat bench and DB. The other part is I just haven't focused on those recently due to the injury. Will keep an eye on it.


----------



## montego

Exciting meals


----------



## montego

Off day today. So that means no carbs, a nap or two if I can squeeze them in and not much else. 

Chest is sore from doing bench again so that's a nice surprise. Rest of the body feels fine but the wrist is pissed off. It'll live. 

Dropped a few more lbs of water from my bone head feasting for three days since yesterday morning. Couple more to come off which might be gone after today so I don't look like a water buffalo.

That's about it. Let's make today a good day!


----------



## montego

Fuck! Not today sir.... Not today....


----------



## montego

Meals so far today

1-
4 whole eggs
250g egg whites
120g steak

2-
500g egg whites
25g whey
48g natural pb
1 scoop Grazed

3-
280g chicken breast
20g coconut oil


Took the mutts for a walk. Been a while so I figured I would make a quick lap while I had nothing to do..... They were pulling me everywhere. Time to get them back in line!


----------



## montego

Some steak for a quick snack.


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Meals so far today
> 
> 1-
> 4 whole eggs
> 250g egg whites
> 120g steak
> 
> 2-
> 500g egg whites
> 25g whey
> 48g natural pb
> 1 scoop Grazed
> 
> 3-
> 280g chicken breast
> 20g coconut oil
> 
> 
> Took the mutts for a walk. Been a while so I figured I would make a quick lap while I had nothing to do..... They were pulling me everywhere. Time to get them back in line!



I am telling you man- the gonns eat you


----------



## montego

Last two meals of the day

5 -
270g chicken breast
2c Broccoli
30g almonds
1tbsp EVOO 

6 -
75g whey
48g natural pb
1 banana


----------



## Leftkz

Lookin' good Montego. Diet looks super clean too.


----------



## montego

Leftkz said:


> Lookin' good Montego. Diet looks super clean too.


Ty sir. Trying to suck a little holiday water off before I add more calories back in.

Breakfast this morning.

Ran out of steak last night so I need to get some red meat from the store today..... If I can't find any on sale I'm gonna have to slum it up with ground beef for a little bit.... Damn Christmas shopping.

This mornings breakfast before I getting ready to train lower loading -

4 whole eggs (I always get the cage free omega 3 ones btw.... Makes me feel like I'm being healthier [emoji6])
500g egg whites
15g coconut oil(cooked with)


----------



## Tank211

You look great brother! I really like your diet….i follow a pretty similar diet. I definitely look forward to following your log!


----------



## montego

Tank211 said:


> You look great brother! I really like your diet….i follow a pretty similar diet. I definitely look forward to following your log!


Thanks and welcome aboard!

Pushed training back a little so I could have lunch with the wife. Will always choose the wife and lunch over training. Had a loaded baked potato with grilled chicken, no cheese, no butter, light sour cream.

Lower loading -

Hack - 10 plates *8,7 drop 4*failure

Lying leg curl - 130*11 drop 90*fail

Close feet machine leg press - 180*12 drop 120,fail

Good girls - 130*9 drop 90*fail

Calf Raise - 260*12, 11, 11,9

Upper pump after.

Wiped out. Stronger then expected but still pretty low numbers overall. Couple more weeks and we'll be back in the heavy weights.


----------



## montego

Post workout shake - (this would have had more carbs if I didn't have the potato pre workout) 

500g egg whites

25g whey

2 packs oats

Meal 4 -

270g chicken breast

1c broccoli

30g almonds

Meal 5 and 6 will be -

100g 93/7 beef

150g chicken breast

1c spinach

1tbsp EVOO


----------



## Leftkz

montego said:


> Ty sir. Trying to suck a little holiday water off before I add more calories back in.
> 
> Breakfast this morning.
> 
> Ran out of steak last night so I need to get some red meat from the store today..... If I can't find any on sale I'm gonna have to slum it up with ground beef for a little bit.... Damn Christmas shopping.
> 
> This mornings breakfast before I getting ready to train lower loading -
> 
> 4 whole eggs (I always get the cage free omega 3 ones btw.... Makes me feel like I'm being healthier [emoji6])
> 500g egg whites
> 15g coconut oil(cooked with)



I feel ya. 

Holidays got me messed up too


----------



## montego

Leftkz said:


> I feel ya.
> 
> Holidays got me messed up too


I'm about back to baseline. Now the fun starts [emoji23]


----------



## montego

Off today. The stairs are my enemy atm.....

Hack Squats are a love hate thing with me.... Nothing torches my quads when loading like hacks but damn are they rough on my knees. Between my quads and hamstrings being sore and my knees being achey I'm hobbling a tad bit today.

Got some shopping to do today since work has slowed down a tad and, hopefully I'll start to be able to get my regular naps in again. Last growing season I was able to get those in regularly every day after training almost and I believe they're a big reason why I did grow so much compared to the past.

I'm still "softening" a bit as the long ester stuff comes into play and the dryness of the short esters and minimal food go away but, very very full and round, feel ten times better and have a much more energy overall.


----------



## striffe

Looking good. You have room to push the size as you are very lean. I will be following.


----------



## montego

striffe said:


> Looking good. You have room to push the size as you are very lean. I will be following.


That's the plan.

Last growing phase pushed to 255 with abs still visible so, even though I don't have a weight in mind, 265 or so would be welcome.


----------



## montego

Woke up late so had to adjust meals to make up some time.

First meal was a shake which I'm not a big fan of having shakes for first meals

1 -

500g egg whites

25g whey

48g natural pb

2-

4 whole eggs

150g chicken breast

3-

250g 93/7

1c broccoli

Meal 2 below.


----------



## montego

Hit a different grocery store today in hopes of finding red meat on sale.

The 93/7 I picked up yday (only 2lbs) was $4.95 a lb so I didn't get too much. What do we find today? NY Strip for $4.47lb. Yup yup! 5lbs please!


----------



## Couchlockd

Looking good Montego!


----------



## montego

Small changes.

Added in an intra with a few carbs and eaa's.

Took a few carbs and protein out of my post workout shake.

Adding a few carbs into meal following shake.

Intra is -
25g HBCD's
10g EAA'S
5g Leucine 
5g creatine
3g Citrulline

Post workout shake -
500g egg whites
1 pack oats

Training upper muscle rounds -

Cybex neutral row - 210*22, 190*22
Hammer plate loaded pull down - 320*22
Cable pullover - 70*23
Incline Smith - 225*26, 21
Reverse shoulder press - 270*23
DB shrug - 85*22
One arm extension - 40*23
Hanging knee raise - 24, 24, 22, 22

Not fat yet. Full as fuck though.


----------



## montego

Couchlockd said:


> Looking good Montego!


Ty!


----------



## montego

Post shake meal

250g Chicken Breast
150g Jasmine rice


----------



## psych

what do you prep you chicken with?


----------



## montego

psych said:


> what do you prep you chicken with?


For the last couple months I've been cooking it in the Instant Pot. Just season over night with Jack Daniel's chicken season then pop it in the pot for 13 minutes. Comes out awesome.

Before that I would always grill it.


----------



## Giant Lab

Montego , you look great!


----------



## montego

Giant Lab said:


> Montego , you look great!


Ty!


----------



## montego

Got called in unexpected to work last night and didn't get off until about 6 this morning.

Kept getting woke up every hour from about 9am on so I'm pretty drained. Wife decided to rearrange the house....... I still love her.

Was scheduled to be a lower muscle round day but, between the total lack of energy and the fact that my quads are still sore, I'll push it back to tomorrow. Little extra rest never hurt anyone [emoji4]

Meals so far...... Not great but I'm just eating and laying back down

1-
500g egg whites
25g whey
48g natural pb

2 -
280g pork loin (made this for the family yesterday before work)
1c broccoli

3-
280g chicken breast
60g almonds


----------



## montego

Guess I have never listed what OTC supps I take..... It's a pretty short list I guess.

1g fish oil 3x day
800mg ALC 3x day
1.9g CLA 3x day
1 multi vitamin serving AM and PM
1 Primal Defense 3x Day
500mg NAC AM and PM
250mg Magnesium AM and PM
10mg Melatonin PM 

That's it as far as general health.

Pre/intra workout stuff since I just added an intra

Pre workout -
1 scoop Stimul8 Muscle
2 Scoops Stimul8 Pump
5g creatine

Intra - This will get bigger and things added when the time comes

25g HBCD'S
10g EAA'S 
5g Leucine 
5g Creatine 
3g Citrulline 
1 scoop BCAA'S (Basically just for flavoring) 

That's it. 

I usually don't use ALC/CLA but I've got two bottles of it I've had forever so I figured I would put it in.

The magnesium I'm taking since that's what I was lacking when I was having all my cramping issues and it's worked perfectly.

Primal Defense is my pre/pro biotoc wonder supp. I was using Grazed as well but having them both in there was a bit much. Also I typically have at least 5g of glutamine in there somewhere but haven't picked any up. I use it for its positive effects on the GI.


----------



## montego

Worked early this morning but got off early as well.

Pre workout meal (due to work early.... Don't like liquid meals pre unless I have no choice )

500g egg whites
25g whey
60g natural pb

Intra -
25g HBCD's
10g eaa's
5g Leucine
5g creatine
3g Citrulline
1 scoop bcaa's

Post workout -
500g egg whites
1 pack oats
60g chex

Lower Muscle Rounds -
Squat Machine (dead stop reps holding tension) - 260*26(too light) 260*23
Romanian split squats - 35*23
DB leg curl - 35*16 3 forced  reps. These are brutal if you do them right lol. 
Preacher Curl - 110*22
Hanging knee raise - 24,23

Good session but, Legs weren't fully recovered and I could feel it immediately. 

Taking the wife and kids ice skating and relaxation for the rest of the day I hope.


----------



## montego

Meals from yday afternoon

4 - 

280g steak

250g Jasmine rice

5-

270g chicken breast

1c spinach

2tbsp EVOO

6 -

75g whey

48g natural pb

Training upper loading today

Meadows Row - 120*11, 145*8, 2 drop sets

DB Incline Rows - 75's*9, 1 drop set

Hammer Dips - 360*7, 360*7, 2 drop sets

Hammer shoulder press - 270*9, 270*7, 2 drop sets

Side lateral - 35*12, 10

Hanging knee raise - 4*15

Strength coming on slowly still.

Today's meals so far.

1 -

4 whole eggs

200g egg whites

100g steak

2 - 

intra

3 -

500g egg whites

1 pack oats

30g chex

4 -

250g Chicken Breast

150g Jasmine rice


----------



## montego

5 -

250g Chicken Breast

75g Jasmine rice

6 -

200g strip

One meal left.


----------



## montego

Last meal. Chicken and broccoli.... Weeeeee

Made some pulled pork sandwiches for the kids and wife in the instant pot. They tore em up!


----------



## montego

Second meal today

250g Chicken Breast
1c broccoli
Sriracha mayo

Never had Sriracha mayo before.... Not sure on it yet. I'm not a fan of spicy food but, it wasn't bad.


----------



## montego

Off today.

Holding a fuck ton of water for some reason... Not really sure why though... 

Nothing has been off diet wise. 

Drugs are still the same. 

Training is still where it needs to be. 

No GI distress.

Sleep was good and even got a long nap today.

Only thing that's changed recently was adding in the intra but, I adjusted meals so I'm not taking in much more calorie wise and, switched to these black tops from Giant to test igf..... I don't hold water from gh though so unless it's just this brand, which it might be, that's all I can think of. 

Scale is sitting at the same weight as Sunday - 238lbs so, maybe just in my head a bit.


----------



## montego

Trained my boy this afternoon. Haven't been able to get in the garage with him lately so today we did some max effort did and I'm impressed.

Bench has gone up 30lbs and squat has gone up 50 for his 1rm. Form is dead on too.

Session went like this -

Bench -
45*12, 12
85*8,8
95*3
115*2
125*1
135*1
145*1 (max. Might have had 5 more lbs)

Followed with stability work and pause reps. 4 second negative, 2 count pause - 
95*5, 3
45*12 resistance added by me lightly pressing bar down

Squat -
45*12, 12
95*8, 8
135*5
165*3
185*1
205*1
215*1
220*fail

Followed with
135 - 3 sets of 5 with ten deep breaths between each set and one all out set of 12.

Kid is doing work!


----------



## squatster

Is- the primal defence working ok?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Is- the primal defence working ok?


It works very well. No gi distress and bowel movements are regular. Thanks for that suggestion!


----------



## montego

Breakfast.

Lower loading today.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 495*8,6

HS SLDL - 225*8,7

Close stance leg press machine extremely slow eccentric - 230*10,8

Good girls ss bad girls - 130*10,11

Calf rate - 145*12, 12,12,12

Upper pump stuff.

Safety Squats felt fucking awesome. My bar is maxed out at 495 so I'll have to keep working for reps.

Intra workout shake was my regular one.

Post workout -

500g egg whites

1 banana

60g chex


----------



## GearPro

montego said:


> Good girls ss bad girls - 130*10,11



WTF does that mean? I can’t decide if it’s a really weird autocorrect, or you’re just slipping in something weird to see if anyone is really paying attention.


----------



## montego

GearPro said:


> WTF does that mean? I can’t decide if it’s a really weird autocorrect, or you’re just slipping in something weird to see if anyone is really paying attention.


The Adductor and abductor machine lol


----------



## montego

Meal 4 -

250g Chicken Breast

150g Jasmine rice

Meal 5 -

250g Chicken Breast

150g Jasmine rice

Meal 6 -

75g whey

Meal 7 -

180g steak

2c Broccoli


----------



## montego

Naps messed with my meals so making up ground.

Also, I have not had heavy whipping cream in FOREVER! I used to use it sparingly to get extra fats in and kill a sweet tooth but haven't since my war on dairy started a couple years back.

Had some left over from the cheesecake I made so I figured why not lol.

500g egg whites
50g whey
4tbsp heavy whipping cream


----------



## Elvia1023

Great log. You look great and are in perfect condition to grow lean. We have similar goals.


----------



## psych

So what does that taste like....


----------



## montego

Full today


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Low Cable Row with Ez bar Underhand - 15*23
Wide grip low cable row - 13*22
DB shrug - 75*25
Face pull with rope - 7*23
Star Machine chest press - 105kg*25, 18 drop 80*6
Side cable lateral with wrist cuff - 30*26, 23
Skull Crusher - 120*23
Knee raises - 24, 23

Very fast session today for whatever reason. Added in variety which was probably why.

I'm really enjoying the stretch and eccentric focus I've added in these last couple months. Feels like even though weights have went down a tad, I'm tearing the muscle apart even better. Back and chest especially. Full ROM stretch on these two body parts seems to be helping.


----------



## montego

psych said:


> So what does that taste like....


Adding the whipping cream gives the shake a milkier texture and a little bit of sweetness.


----------



## montego

Meals today so far. Little different.

1-
4 whole eggs
500g egg whites

2-
250g Chicken Breast
1 avocado

3- intra
Typical shake
1 banana

4-post workout
250g Chicken Breast
125g Jasmine rice


----------



## psych

When I had to cut weight I would use coffee mate with water. Tatste like milk but isnt that bland chocolate water taste


----------



## montego

psych said:


> When I had to cut weight I would use coffee mate with water. Tatste like milk but isnt that bland chocolate water taste


I've done that as well in egg whites. Sugar free one usually.


----------



## psych

Are these special salmonella free eggs whites right.....
I have heard and read about people doin this and it sounds pretty good.
I'[m just curious what it taste taste like.....i dont want to buy something i end up trying to drink down like a newbie porn star having a rough casting session.


----------



## GearPro

I’ve used liquid egg whites from Walmart as the liquid in my protein shakes in the past. Gives it a thicker texture, similar to using milk instead of water. Liquid egg whites have no real flavor of their own to speak of, so whatever protein flavor you use will be the pre***inant flavor. They do get a little foamy if you use a shaker bottle to mix them, but it’s not a deal breaker. 

Overall, I liked the liquid egg whites in my protein shakes. Made it really easy to hit 4-500 grams of protein in a day. Only drawback is that it gave me the worst smelling gas.


----------



## montego

GearPro said:


> I’ve used liquid egg whites from Walmart as the liquid in my protein shakes in the past. Gives it a thicker texture, similar to using milk instead of water. Liquid egg whites have no real flavor of their own to speak of, so whatever protein flavor you use will be the pre***inant flavor. They do get a little foamy if you use a shaker bottle to mix them, but it’s not a deal breaker.
> 
> Overall, I liked the liquid egg whites in my protein shakes. Made it really easy to hit 4-500 grams of protein in a day. Only drawback is that it gave me the worst smelling gas.


I seem to avoid gas with them for the most part.

I actually prefer using them over water myself too.


----------



## montego

Damn.

So this tren base, like most, burns like a mother upon injection. Few seconds later it's gone though. 25g 1' right delt. No clogging. 

Few seconds after that, heavy chest feeling.... Uh oh. No cough. Win. Still batting a thousand.

Stepped into the gym about an hour post injection. Warm up and stretching. During my last stretch the switch flipped. Same feeling as I get when getting ready for a set but just happened on its own. Laser focus.

Lower Muscle Rounds

Leg press mid stance - 12*26, 23
Hamstring Curl single leg - 30kg*23
Lying hamstring curl - 70kg*22
Smith Lunge alternating legs - 135*23, 21
Calf press - 150*23, 22 2 minute stretch after each MR
Tricep press - 14*23, 21
Ab machine - 80*23, 22

Pretty well had a lot more in the tank but, that's what I needed to do so that's all I did. Gotta trust the process 100%

Tren Base worked perfectly. Haven't used an injectable pre workout with any frequency in a long time but I'm gonna throw this in some. Focus was unique and different..... Just tunnel vision. Not a feeling of rage but drive. Pumps were above average. Strength wasn't up but, with focus and drive higher, I did increase reps. There's a difference. Pushing for an extra rep isn't the same as hitting an extra rep because you're stronger.


----------



## montego

Meals

1-
5 whole eggs
200g egg whites

2-
Intra

3-
500g egg whites
1 pack oats
30g chex

4-
225g chicken breast
150g Jasmine rice

5-
250g egg whites
25g whey
1 oikos yogurt
1tbsp natural pb


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


>



looks like u can drink it


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> looks like u can drink it


Don't think I'll try that lol.


----------



## Ascension

montego said:


> Damn.
> 
> So this tren base, like most, burns like a mother upon injection. Few seconds later it's gone though. 25g 1' right delt. No clogging.
> 
> Few seconds after that, heavy chest feeling.... Uh oh. No cough. Win. Still batting a thousand.
> 
> Stepped into the gym about an hour post injection. Warm up and stretching. During my last stretch the switch flipped. Same feeling as I get when getting ready for a set but just happened on its own. Laser focus.
> 
> Lower Muscle Rounds
> 
> Leg press mid stance - 12*26, 23
> Hamstring Curl single leg - 30kg*23
> Lying hamstring curl - 70kg*22
> Smith Lunge alternating legs - 135*23, 21
> Calf press - 150*23, 22 2 minute stretch after each MR
> Tricep press - 14*23, 21
> Ab machine - 80*23, 22
> 
> Pretty well had a lot more in the tank but, that's what I needed to do so that's all I did. Gotta trust the process 100%
> 
> Tren Base worked perfectly. Haven't used an injectable pre workout with any frequency in a long time but I'm gonna throw this in some. Focus was unique and different..... Just tunnel vision. Not a feeling of rage but drive. Pumps were above average. Strength wasn't up but, with focus and drive higher, I did increase reps. There's a difference. Pushing for an extra rep isn't the same as hitting an extra rep because you're stronger.


I am running some tren and test water base atm. What size needle are you using?

My stuff plugs a 22guage.
If I keep it shook up it will go through anything but I literally have five seconds to stab and shoot. 

Chest has been the only place I can inject.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Ascension

I will also agree it gives a nice fire. 
It is great thrown onto an existing cycle as a preworkout. A little slin and carbs preworkout too and it makes you full as can be. 

I cant touch my face after workout.

Sent from my LGL164VL using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Upper loading

50mg tren base pre workout

300g egg whites

1 oikos yogurt

2tbsp Nat PB

Intra shake as usual

DB rows - 150*10,8

Close grip pull down - 17*10 drop 13*8 drop 9*12

Incline Bb - 225*12, 9

Cable fly - 100*12

Standing Bb press (haven't done these in more then 3 years, they're going back in hard. Weak af) 95*12, 8

Triceps bodyweight extension - 12, 9

Operation post workout recovery complete

Aka nap [emoji42][emoji4]


----------



## montego

So things seem to be going well overall.

Weight is sitting around 238-240lbs in the morning this last week. Not pushing food up again yet since I'm staying relatively lean while the scale is still climbing slowly.

Strength in the gym is progressing right along and I'm not gassing out as badly anymore. Still wiped out after training just not in the middle.

Little lethargic as I mentioned above but I believe it's just from lack of sleep from work and training harder.

Have a few more weeks to keep pounding away, probably 4-5, before I pull back the drugs to a "cruise" and take my cruise week in training. That cruise will most likely be shorter as I am hoping to still be in a good position body comp wise then to add in a little nutrient partiotoner [emoji4]


----------



## montego

342g 92/8 (weird ratio) ground beef

1 pack of green giant broccoli and cheese

These aren't that bad when you're bored with plain broccoli. Not much in the way of fats since it's fake cheese.

Shake was between solid meals

50g whey

1 banana

2tbsp Nat PB


----------



## way2tense

montego said:


> 342g 92/8 (weird ratio) ground beef
> 
> 1 pack of green giant broccoli and cheese
> 
> These aren't that bad when you're bored with plain broccoli. Not much in the way of fats since it's fake cheese.
> 
> Shake was between solid meals
> 
> 50g whey
> 
> 1 banana
> 
> 2tbsp Nat PB



great idea...the broccoli and ground beef.
im going to give that a try...

nice log btw...


----------



## montego

way2tense said:


> great idea...the broccoli and ground beef.
> im going to give that a try...
> 
> nice log btw...


That's a staple last meal for me. Digests slow through the night so I don't sneak eat.


----------



## montego

Off today and have to do a little grocery shopping.

So I confirmed yesterday, with that beef meal I posted, that red meat has been a bit of an issue with digestion lately and some bloating and water retention.

I've added more red meat over the last few weeks and noticed the bloat and water even on low carb days. Seems to me that the organic grass feed beef doesn't do this which isn't surprising as I often preach that anyways. I've just been able to get away with regular ole beef better while saving some cash.....

Looks like my grocery bill just got a lot more expensive [emoji24][emoji24][emoji24]


----------



## montego

Meals this non training day so far

1-

4 whole eggs

200g egg whites

100g chicken breast

2-

500g egg whites

25g whey

2 tbsp Nat pb

3-

250g Chicken Breast

1c broccoli

1 banana

4-

Same as 3

5-

230g 90/10 grass fed beef

1c broccoli


----------



## montego

Work has been hectic. Didn't train yday due to it. Actually had a free meal before what was supposed to be training and then hit called in. Was 3 home made chicken sandwiches in Hawaiin bread.

So I trained today for yday session.

Lower loading

Partial deads - 405*12, 8, 6
Sumo squat on cybex machinesl - 240*12, 10, 7
Lunges - 135*8, 7
Calf Raise 2 minute sets - 70*10, 8, 8, 7
Adductor - 150*10, 7

Upper pump after


----------



## psych

Nice


----------



## montego

340g 85/15 organic grass fed beef
2c Broccoli

Gonna have to go a little leaner on the beef next trip. 50g fat in this serving is a little much.


----------



## montego

Meals today.

Not great. Only had 3 hours of sleep after getting off work this morning so that killed my appetite for most of the day.

1 -
4 whole eggs
200g egg whites

2-
250g egg whites
2 oikos yogurts
25g whey
1tbsp natural pb

3-
250g Chicken Breast
60g almonds

4-
340g 85/15 organic grass fed beef
Broccoli

5 -
50g whey
4tbsp heavy whipping cream

Not ideal but I just couldn't stand the thought of food.

Tomorrow I get the day off and I train so that will help with sleep and appetite.


----------



## montego

240. Up about 15lbs now. Happy with it atm.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hammer mid row - 180*26, 23
Preacher shrug - 5 plates *24, 22
Star plate loaded chest press wide grip - 245*23, 21
Cable Face pull with Ez Curl bar - 120*23, 21, 21
Dead stop skullcrusherz - 90*22, 21

Not bad. Those hammer rows are feeling great right now. Switched from pulling each side in one set to both and besides being able to use less weight, I feel a much better contraction and stretch. Also using a standard grip instead of neutral is hitting the upper back more which needs to grow.

Thinking of pushing food up a tiny bit post workout. Not much just 25g carbs in each of my post training meals. Should be enough for continued progress.


----------



## ASHOP

I'm learning good information from this post. I appreciate all your knowledge guys.


----------



## montego

Meals today

1- pre workout
400g egg whites
2 oikos yogurts
2 tbsp mct oil

2-
Intra shake

3-
500g egg whites
25g whey
100g chex
1 banana

4-
225g chicken breast
150g Jasmine rice

5-
Same as 4

6-
280g 85/15 organic grass fed beef
1c broccoli

7-
Same as 6


----------



## Victory

Nice log. Do you ever use mk677 for appetite? That tren base looks interesting! Are you gonna to stick with 50mg?


----------



## montego

Victory said:


> Nice log. Do you ever use mk677 for appetite? That tren base looks interesting! Are you gonna to stick with 50mg?


I've used mk in the past. I don't ever need the appetite increase really and, mk made me ravenous. Would sleep eat at times.


----------



## montego

Bloods

Need to donate but all else looks pretty good.

This is post prep blast 5 weeks into - Uncle Z's EP

200mg test e EOD

120mg Deca eod

50mg tren hex eod

3iu gh ed

50mg Proviron ed

Half mg adex 3x week

Total test - 3228

Free Test - 1479.2 (fucking wow)

Estrogen - 18


----------



## montego

Switched out lower muscle rounds for lower pump this week. New stimulus. Everything past positive failure.

Leg press low mid - 12 plates x18, 15
Duck squat g185*22, 17
Romanian Sldl - 25*16, 15
Adductor - 90*17, 15
Abductor - 90*18,16
Calf Raise - 140*20, 17 2 minute stretch after each set
Preacher machine - 90*19, 17


----------



## montego

Meals today -

Pre workout -

250g egg whites

25g whey

48g natural pb

Intra -

Shake

Post -

500g egg whites

100g chex

1 banana

4-

225g chicken breast

100g Jasmine

5-

Same as 4

6-

250g Chicken Breast

60g almonds

7-

250g 85/15 organic grass fed beef

2c Broccoli


----------



## montego

Worked late so trained around 4am.

Upper loading

Cybex pull down - 250*9, 7
Standing machine row - 110kgx15, 12, 9
Star chest press - 130kg* 15, 12
Pec Deck - 180*15, 12,9
Machine reverse shoulder press - 110kg *10, 8
Side cable lateral - 35*9,9,7

Called it. Was wiped out from work


----------



## montego

Few things happened in a short time frame this last week.

An uncle of mine who helped raise me passed away the day before Christmas. Basically drank himself to death from alcoholism. 

A very close friend who got me started in training passed on Christmas eve from what they believe to be a heart attack. I don't think I need to go into why this happened at the age of 35.

The wrist I was nursing along at the end of prep and through my rebound seems to have gotten re injured at work.

All told this week was shit. Trained once. Haven't been on any form of diet. Extremely water logged atm which has my blood pressure through the roof. Very foggy headed from the shit food. Coming off that 80 hour work week I'm just completely unmotivated.

I haven't had a PLANNED break in quite a while. I was down a few weeks with my leg earlier in the year but I didn't get to enjoy it really.

At the same time I know I'm just being a pussy due to everything that's happened this week. Gonna train a little today just to get moving and feel the rest of the week out.


----------



## ASHOP

montego said:


> Few things happened in a short time frame this last week.
> 
> An uncle of mine who helped raise me passed away the day before Christmas. Basically drank himself to death from alcoholism.
> 
> A very close friend who got me started in training passed on Christmas eve from what they believe to be a heart attack. I don't think I need to go into why this happened at the age of 35.
> 
> The wrist I was nursing along at the end of prep and through my rebound seems to have gotten re injured at work.
> 
> All told this week was shit. Trained once. Haven't been on any form of diet. Extremely water logged atm which has my blood pressure through the roof. Very foggy headed from the shit food. Coming off that 80 hour work week I'm just completely unmotivated.
> 
> I haven't had a PLANNED break in quite a while. I was down a few weeks with my leg earlier in the year but I didn't get to enjoy it really.
> 
> At the same time I know I'm just being a pussy due to everything that's happened this week. Gonna train a little today just to get moving and feel the rest of the week out.



That's a lot to go through in such a short time. I have had days like this. Keep your head up and stay positive. A planned break may be a good idea. Take a week or two off and see how you feel.


----------



## montego

I trained yesterday. Nothing crazy but had a decent session.

High Row - 220*12, 10
Close grip pull down - stack*8 2 drops to failure
Close grip machine press ss machine chest press - 150kh*12, 10 - 15, 12
Pec Deck - 240*12 2 drops
Cable side laterals with cuff - 40*15, 15, 12, 9
Face pull with Ez Curl attachment - 140*15, 13, 11
Straight bar curl - 105*11, 8, 6


----------



## d2r2ddd

bro, holiday is over! time to put in the grind !


----------



## montego

Went to the garage gym to try and find my MOJO again this morning. Went well.

Reps are all controlled. Big big stretches on back and slower negatives on pressing.

Pull up - bw* 12, 10, 8, 6
Bb row - 275*12, 9, 8
Flat Bb bench - 275*12, 9, 8
Military press - 185*10, 8, 6
Cgbp - 185*12, 11, 9


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Few things happened in a short time frame this last week.
> 
> An uncle of mine who helped raise me passed away the day before Christmas. Basically drank himself to death from alcoholism.
> 
> A very close friend who got me started in training passed on Christmas eve from what they believe to be a heart attack. I don't think I need to go into why this happened at the age of 35.
> 
> The wrist I was nursing along at the end of prep and through my rebound seems to have gotten re injured at work.
> 
> All told this week was shit. Trained once. Haven't been on any form of diet. Extremely water logged atm which has my blood pressure through the roof. Very foggy headed from the shit food. Coming off that 80 hour work week I'm just completely unmotivated.
> 
> I haven't had a PLANNED break in quite a while. I was down a few weeks with my leg earlier in the year but I didn't get to enjoy it really.
> 
> At the same time I know I'm just being a pussy due to everything that's happened this week. Gonna train a little today just to get moving and feel the rest of the week out.



Painful just reading this bro. I truly hope the best for you in the new year. Just my opinion but this little rebound window is one to push your balls off in. Pull up your suspenders and do what needs to be done. That's what separates winners from losers friend.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Painful just reading this bro. I truly hope the best for you in the new year. Just my opinion but this little rebound window is one to push your balls off in. Pull up your suspenders and do what needs to be done. That's what separates winners from losers friend.


Well lol. I've taken the last week and a half off almost completely from the gym.

I haven't had a true break from training in almost two years besides when I tore my Sartorius earlier in the year and was out for a few weeks. Even then I trained upper from time to time.

I've always had an all or nothing mind set and after a couple sessions where I just went through the motions I pulled the plug for a bit.

I've had some nagging injuries the last few months. Felt run down physically. Been working 70 hour weeks with only one day off. Sleep has been bad due to work schedule. Mentally I was in a down place for a bit. Last few days I've had a sinus or head cold.

Just took a little break but, today, in the solitude of my garage, I think I've found it again. Laser focus. The rage needed to train like I do.

We're back on track. Time to crush.


----------



## montego

Lower day.

Cramping last night so only did Squats today. This work schedule I'm on now is very very similar to the one I was on when I tore my Sartorius this past year so I'm being careful not to get in that area of fatigue.

The cramps last night are a telling sign even though I haven't trained lower body in over a week I think.

Safety squat - 405*12, 10, 7

Upper pump after.

That's it lol. These were right up to failure instead of a rep short. Still slow controlled reps and seems strength is down from previous squat session. Could feel a lot of tightness post workout so hopefully I don't seize up later.

Gonna need bloods with an electrolyte test soon. I'm missing something besides the magnesium that I thought was the culprit.


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> This work schedule I'm on now is very very similar to the one I was on when I tore my Sartorius this past year s...



consider dropping to tier 1 of FT for this period?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> consider dropping to tier 1 of FT for this period?


Pulled Pump sets out and increased volume to tier 3 on loading days. Gives an extra day of rest with more simulation from heavy loads


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds -

Low close leg press - 12 plates x23
Sldl on hammer shrug - 225*23, 21
Romanian split squats - 35*23
Adductor - 110*22
Abductor - 110*25
V bar press down - stack *15, 10
Ez Curl - 60*15, 12
Calf Raise - 280 *23, 22, 22, 21

Still rolling with low volume while I'm on my current work schedule. Don't need any fuck ups


----------



## montego

Post workout


----------



## montego

Chicken

Basmati rice

Sriracha mayo


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Smith Incline - 315*10, 335*7

Bb row - 315*11, 365,8

Chest supported DB row - 60*15

Rear lateral - 40*11, 9

Cable side lateral - 40*10, 7

Triceps cross body ext - 40*12, 50*7


----------



## montego

More of the same.

There's some broccoli in there too.


----------



## Deltz123

How are you getting on with tren & deca togheter?


----------



## montego

Before bed meal.

Chicken
Squash
Zucchini
Mushrooms
Green onions

Sriracha mayo and little Ketchup for fun.


----------



## montego

Deltz123 said:


> How are you getting on with tren & deca togheter?


It's been my favorite combo for a while.

Just pulled it out though for 

Test 3-400mg
Trest 300mg


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> Trest 300mg



Heard the prolactin sides are worst then teen, true?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> Heard the prolactin sides are worst then teen, true?


I didn't have any issues with prolactin in the past.

Estrogen seems to be the biggest concern since it aromitase like crazy.


----------



## Viking

How do you find trest? Will you stick to 300mg or go higher? Good to see you are feeling better now. We all have down times but it's about how fast you get back on top. For many a few weeks turns into a few years but good to see you're motivated again.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

My knees were fucking KILLING me tonight for some reason. Might be the weather? Good lord I hope not cause that's too much like being old for me....

Hack - 495*8, 6
Sldl - 295*9
Sissy Squat - 160*10
Adductor - 150*8
Abductor - 150*9
Calf Raise - 310*10, 8, 8, 6

Upper pump.

Really good pumps today but knees were limiting. About the worst pain I've had in a while. Dunno why.


----------



## psych

Knee sleeves help keeping them warm if you dont already have a pair.


----------



## d2r2ddd

true knee sleeves does help 
i'm using Tommy Kono's knee sleeves, and everytime i use my lower legs will be soaked in sweat!! LOL! 

http://tommykono.com/


----------



## montego

I have a pair.

They usually help but this day nothing did


----------



## montego

Forgot to post my training from the other day.

Was muscle rounds day but, since I haven't been training with the same intensity for the simple reason of how much work takes out of me, I did good old school DC rest pause sets. I'm pushing so my eyes feel like they're popping out of my head it's just being fatigued already it's effecting things.

Incline hammer - 360*8, 4, 3. Drop to 270*20
Flat machine press - 240*6,3,2. Drop to 180*20
Upper back machine (dunno what it's called) 240*8,5,2. 240*7,3,2.Drop to 185*20
Shoulder press machine - 250*8,5,2. Drop to 200*20
Dip Machine - 330*6,3,2 
Standing cross body extension - 90*20, 20
Preacher Curl machine - 90*20, 15, 13

That back machine smoked me. Felt like somebody hit me in the upper back with a sledge hammer.


----------



## montego

Last night was lower muscle rounds. Lack luster.

Smith squat - 315*23, 21
Hamstring Curl - 160*23
Duck squat - 225*22
Calf Raise - 220*24, 24, 23, 21

Not bad.

Trest is getting very apparent. Super fucking full all the time. Weight is up to 250 right now but I've added some fat off course. Still better shape atm then previous 250.

Sex drive is rediculos. Also getting easily aggravated so maybe e2 is elevated a bit. 12.5mg asin ed right now.

Pics eventually. Wanna keep pushing before I post up though.


----------



## AGGRO

Never come into this section but this log is motivating. I just started trest as well.


----------



## montego

AGGRO said:


> Never come into this section but this log is motivating. I just started trest as well.


Have you ran it before?

This is my second run and I'm loving it again.

Training upper loading

Low row (per side) - 140*9, 7

Hammer mid row - RP 225*15, 8, 7

Dip Machine - stack *25, 18, 15

Cable fly low - 180*12, 11, 9

Rear delt machine - 40 25, 23, 18

DB curl - 45*10, 8, 7


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Leg press - RP 14*12,6,3

Leg press - 8*20 widowmaker

Hamstring Curl hips off pad - 70*12,10

Adductor - 130*12,10

Abductor - 130*9,8

Calf press - 320*40, 9, 9, 7

Upper pump after


----------



## montego

Off today.

Prepped food Yday.

Chicken along with a ton of 90/10 beef that was on sale for $2.99 lb in pre made patties.

Weight took a dip the last two days since I've been training at a higher intensity then previously. Adding in carbs more liberally going forward


----------



## montego

Training last night went good. Short session but I crammed a lot of intensity in. Did some things differently then usual with just muscle rounds and worked DC rest pause stuff again with high rep widowmaker type finishing work.

Shoulder press machine (dunno why it only goes up to 140 a side) - 280*18, 9, 5. 200*20 widowmaker
Side cable lateral ss cable rear delt fly no rest - 40*20, 18, 17. 40*17, 15, 14
V bar press - 180*12, 6, 4. 100*20
Seated DB curl - 30*18, 10, 7. 30*18
Bent over DB fly - 35*12, 7, 4. 20*22
Low row to upper chest - 120*10,5,3. 80*20

The Trest is shining. I don't think I've ever had pumps like this before. Not only are they cutting my sets short due to pain and ROM, they're lasting for about an hour post workout.


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> ...... Not only are they cutting my sets short due to pain and ROM, they're lasting for about an hour post workout.



interesting... wat abt lower back pump?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> interesting... wat abt lower back pump?


Zero.


----------



## montego

Training tonight was lower loading

Front Squats (been a long time) - 245*8, 7
Hoist leg press - 12 plates *10, 8
Lying leg curl - 105*11, 8, 6
Seated Calf press - 260*22, 18, 15, 11
Adductor - 145*10, 7

Pump was brutal after all the garbage food I had on Saturday. Put it to good use tonight at least.


----------



## montego

Not much sleep today.

Had to get a bunch of groceries bought and some other little errands.

Will take tonight off most likely then go in tomorrow night for upper muscle rounds.


----------



## montego

No muscle rounds. Went with another loading session since I was feeling pretty good.

Hammer hi row - 270*8, 7

Hammer Low Row - 280*9 18*15

Hammer Incline - 360*8, 7

Dip Machine - 330 (stack) *25

Behind neck shoulder press - 195*8, 6

Seated row to neck - 80*20, 17

Preacher Curl - 110*14, 12

Overhead extension - 27*15, 13

Rope extension - 80*21

Strong. Pumps were crazy.

I've noticed my temper is pretty short lately. Very rare for me but it's apparent. Snapped at work a few times this last week. Trying to keep a lid on things.

I think maybe e2 is out of Wack some and possibly the lack of sleep and training are playing pretty big roles.


----------



## montego

Was going to train last night but didn't.

This sinus crap is back after I thought it was gone last Thursday. Just headache and drainage with a sore sinus cavity. Also, due to that, sleep has been crap from not breathing on top of my apnea and all the hours at work.

When I got off last night I was nodding off on my drive home so I just went straight there and got in bed. 8 solid hours of sleep but still not enough.

I will train tonight though.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Thighsolater (that's really what the machine is called) - 285*25, 22

Extension - 110*23, 21

Ham killer - 15

Glute kick back - 80*23, 21

Calf Raise - 280*23, 22, 22


----------



## psych

Keep going man!


----------



## montego

Sorry about my absence.

Mom has been in icu since last Friday. Had a virus that caused her BP to drop down to 50/20.

The BP issue has gotten better but she wasn't waking up from sedation like she should have been until last Thursday.

Things are getting better every day though. She is "awake" now and responding to us appropriately. Still a little slow on some things but the Dr assured me it will just get better with more time.

We're looking at about a month of physical/speech therapy before she can go home so, I'll be tending to my dad as well as keeping my regular 70-80hr a week work schedule during this time frame. It'll be tough but I'll make it work.

Since there is going to be so much going on I've shifted my focus in regards to training and personal goals.

I'm going to continue to train as much as possible and keep diet as tight as I can but, it won't be to the degree of the last two years. I'll keep updating my log and giving progress reports but, I don't expect huge results for the next month or two.

Instead, my focus is going to point towards more of my online coaching and clients. I've kept a relatively low number of guys I work with since I can only dedicate so much time to their programs. I don't like to half way do something so I don't take on too much. Cookie cutter stuff isn't my forte and that means a lot of updates during the week and so on. Since I'll be a little more relaxed in my own training I'll have more free time to dedicate to clients. These list few days I haven't been able to get back to my guys as promptly as usual and I apologize to them for that.

So, this log will still continue to monitor my own progress but not as in depth since progress won't be as good.


----------



## d2r2ddd

stay strong montego ! :headbang:


----------



## montego

Gonna try to get in tonight to train lower body.

I haven't squatted in quite a while so I'll see how the safety bar treats me.

Got back to work last night and was actually happy to be there. Work stress is nothing compared to sleeping on hospital floors for a week lol.

I tightened diet back up the last few days and my body responded well. Dropped a ton of water and I feel much much better. I hadn't noticed how bad my cardio has gotten over the last month from not training very much and carrying the excess water until these past two days.

Feeling like your heart if about to burst after Sex either means you're doing it right, which.. You know I always do [emoji6]OR! You're a fat out of shape piece of shit lol.


----------



## montego

Body is coming around a bit.

Digestion is getting better since diet is back on track as normal. When I deviate from what my typical diet is (100% structured) I tend to have the digestion issues come up. Mainly frequency of BM's. Either more frequent or borderline constipation.

Mental state is improving. Not training gets me in the dumps and that on top of everything that's happened, had me pretty low.

Going forward with the same mind set of focusing more on my clients but still trying to improve myself.

I dropped the trest a couple weeks ago. Didn't want to waste it. I've been using 300mg test and 150mg Deca since then. Holding decently but I have noticed a lot of softening since the switch.

Need to get bloods and donate then we'll see what's what in terms of direction going guard forward.


----------



## montego

So.....

Went in today because I didn't feel like I got enough work in on legs yday. They weren't to the extent of fatigue I expected.

Plan was some heavier loading on the Smith machine Squats since I can really torch my hamstrings on those.

Worked up to 405 for a few sets of 8. In my fourth set the dumb cunt next to me walked directly into the bar on my eccentric movement. Left knee popped. Hit the floor.

Pretty painful right now. I cussed the fuck out of her.


----------



## psych

montego said:


> So.....
> 
> Went in today because I didn't feel like I got enough work in on legs yday. They weren't to the extent of fatigue I expected.
> 
> Plan was some heavier loading on the Smith machine Squats since I can really torch my hamstrings on those.
> 
> Worked up to 405 for a few sets of 8. In my fourth set the dumb cunt next to me walked directly into the bar on my eccentric movement. Left knee popped. Hit the floor.
> 
> Pretty painful right now. I cussed the fuck out of her.



That sounds fuckin horrible! You ok?


----------



## d2r2ddd

Wtf! Did the cunt apologized?
Speedy recovery!


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> Wtf! Did the cunt apologized?
> Speedy recovery!


Yes lol. When I was laying on the ground she was pretty upset. She was very nice and didn't deserve the cussing, I just lost it. 





psych said:


> That sounds fuckin horrible! You ok?


Hurting today. No major swelling but slightly swollen. No color change.


----------



## montego

Knee is still hurting so no back stuff since I trained in the garage and rows/deads are all I can do here.

Upper loading

Flat Bb bench - 275*10, 8, 6 two drops
Seated shoulder press - 185*10, rest pause 185*6,4,2 two drops
Close grip bench - 255*12, 10, 9 two drops
Bb curl - 115*12, 11,9 Two drops

Easy peasy.


----------



## d2r2ddd

shld stop loading yr lower and let it heal first.


----------



## montego

Couple extra days off due to work and my knee. It's feeling better but not 100%.

Safety Bar squat - 405*10, 8, 225*8 1.5reps

Hamstring Curl - stack *10,9 120*10 1.5reps

Close leg press - 350*12, 10 190*8 1.5 reps

Adductor - 130*12, 11, 9

Calf Raise - 150*10, 8, 7 (5 second negative, 10 second stretch on each rep)

Upper pump after.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Gassed hard about halfway through. Cardio is dog shit right now.

Wide Grip neutral Pulldown - 225*26, 22

Low Cable Row mid grip - 240*23

Shrug - 405*23

Flat machine press - 270*23 gassed 270*7, 180*15

Cable curl - 40*24,22

Machine shoulder press - 250*23, 21

Db skull crusher straight set - 35*15, 12

Side lateral with cuff - 30*22, 21


----------



## psych

Beast!


----------



## montego

Mid day snack.

Appetite is huge since I've been training this week.

96/4 and Jasmine rice


----------



## montego

Things are getting serious [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## montego

Little more dense on calories this morning.

Lower Muscle Rounds today and still trying to fill back out a little.

Whole eggs and a bagel


----------



## montego

Muscle rounds today

Legs were still sore from my loading day a couple days back so, the extra calories will go to good use and, I had a post workout nap after olive garden. Gluten free pasta with plain marinara asked grilled chicken.

Leg press low and wide - 10*25
Leg press low and close - 10*24
Glute kick back toe pointed - 150*24, 22
Extension - 150*23, 21
Cable curl - 60*23
Drag curl - 95*24


----------



## psych

drag curls!


----------



## montego

psych said:


> drag curls!


Love high rep sets on those

Upper loading. Pretty good today. Still trying to get strength back up but it's getting better.

Bent over Bb row - 315*10, 365*7
Mid width grip pd - stack *9 2 drops to failure 60 second weighted stretch
Flat Bb bench - 275*8, 6
Hammer Decline - 180*15 1.5's 60 second weighted stretch
Machine Shoulder Press - 360*10, 410*7
DB Shoulder Press - 55*11 60 second broom stretch each side
Unilateral Preacher Curl - 45*12, drop set of 6,6,5 (changing grips) 60 second static stretch


----------



## DeathDefier

montego said:


> Love high rep sets on those
> 
> Upper loading. Pretty good today. Still trying to get strength back up but it's getting better.
> 
> Bent over Bb row - 315*10, 365*7
> Mid width grip pd - stack *9 2 drops to failure 60 second weighted stretch
> Flat Bb bench - 275*8, 6
> Hammer Decline - 180*15 1.5's 60 second weighted stretch
> Machine Shoulder Press - 360*10, 410*7
> DB Shoulder Press - 55*11 60 second broom stretch each side
> Unilateral Preacher Curl - 45*12, drop set of 6,6,5 (changing grips) 60 second static stretch





Nothing builds a back like bent over barbell rows. They are for the back what squats are for legs.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Fucked my hand up at work last night. Nothing major or broken but it got popped pretty hard. No free weight movements today for that reason.

Smith squat - 405*10, 10, 9

Duck squat - 185*9

Seated curl - 130*10, 8

Calf Raise - 300*12, 11, 11, 10

Post workout egg whites, whey and fruity pebbles.

75p, 75c, 4f

Here's what my nutrition looks like atm. Still progressively adding food as time goes on so it's a little light atm.

Non training -

1-

5 whole eggs

200g egg whites

2-

275g chicken breast

2c Broccoli

2tbsp EVOO

3- snack

5 boiled eggs

4-

275g chicken breast

2c Broccoli

90g almonds

5-

480g egg whites (16oz) 

25g whey

2tbsp Nat PB

6-

250g red meat

1c broccoli

Half avocado

7-

Same as 6

Training days

1- pre workout

5 whole eggs

1 bagel

1 banana

2 -

480g egg whites

25g whey

75g cereal

1 banana

3 -

250g Chicken Breast

2 bagels 

1 banana

4 -

250g Chicken Breast

300g Jasmine rice

5- snack

5 eggs

6-

250g red meat

200g Jasmine rice

7 -

280g red meat

1c broccoli


----------



## psych

Yeah injuries from outside of the gym , that aren't expected suck the most.Its like wtf I didn't plan for this....


----------



## montego

2nd Post training meal. Ran out of bagels


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Good session. Was a bit rushed cause I have so much to do since I finally have a day off.

Hammer Row - 270(both arms) *23

Hammer row - 135(1 arm at a time) *22

Rack Pull - 495*21 (form broke down so I stopped) 

Mid grip Pulldown - 13*23

Loaded stretch

Close grip machine press - 260*25, 22

Fly loaded stretch

Bent over lateral swings - 40*26, 23

Broom stretch

DB curl - 30*23

Dual handle Cable curls, arms back - 35*22

Preacher stretch

I spent so much time the last few months I was training tweaking exercises and finding ques so I'm fully activating my lats and chest and it's payed off after the couple months of minimum training. I'm feeling the target muscle work more then ever and that's bringing brutal pumps so, my sets are shortening due to pain instead of fatigue. I'm also once again getting that dull ache after each training session. Not ***S but more life the muscle is bruised deep inside which in the past has been a good sign.

Weighed at the gym, 250 right now. Dunno how accurate the scale is but that seems right. By years end, 265-270. It'll happen.


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> 2nd Post training meal. Ran out of bagels



and u ran out to eat the cars @ the parking lot ??


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> and u ran out to eat the cars @ the parking lot ??


Hahaha hahaha posted the wrong one


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

These turned into straight DC sets. Might have had a little tren base before the session......

Hack - 12 plates *8,4,2
Widowmaker - 6*20
Sldl hammer machine - 410*7, 3, 2
Leg press low close - 12 *8, 4,2
Calf demo - 200lbs

Fuck off I'm destroyed.


----------



## montego

Bloods from a week and a half ago or so.

Was running

3iu Puretropin's ed, 400mg EP Test E, 200mg Deca, 12.5mg Aromasin day after pin.

Bloods drawn five days after last injection.


----------



## montego

Upper loading big stretch focus session

DB row (forehead in Incline bench) - 125*12, 9, 8

Bb Incline - 245*10, 9, 8

Reverse machine shoulder press - 275*10, 8, 7

Close grip machine press - 120kg*11, 9, 7


----------



## montego

Off day

Meals are going down pretty easily lately. Today being a non training day this has what they look like so far. 

1-
6 whole eggs
1c whites

2-
275g chicken breast
1c broccoli
90g almonds

3-
Same as 2 sub almonds for one small Avocado 

4-
280g bison
1c broccoli
2tbsp EVOO

5-
250g salmon
Asparagus

6 will be a shake with pb and 7 steak meal with oats

Onward and upward


----------



## montego

252lbs.

I guess I've got work to do but it could be worse given the large amount of time off [emoji53] thirteen more lbs with abs..... I think we can do it. Especially since I'm not on much [emoji23]


----------



## psych

FUCK...ok all those weird workouts and diet meals make sense now! You look good..no homo.


----------



## montego

May 2017 232lbs
May 2019 252lbs


----------



## EMPIREMIND

Reading through some of you workouts I am really itching to run fortitude training again!


----------



## montego

EMPIREMIND said:


> Reading through some of you workouts I am really itching to run fortitude training again!


Get on it! I'm still enjoying it quite a bit. I may switch my set up back to the full program soon.

Last year I removed the lower pump training because I was having recovery and cramping issues that lead me to tearing my Sartorius. I moved lower loading and muscle rounds up one tier to accommodate and it seems to have worked well but, I am gonna give it another go.


----------



## danieltx

Awesome progress from 2017 to 2019. Bigger and leaner - what we all want to be.


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> Awesome progress from 2017 to 2019. Bigger and leaner - what we all want to be.


Ty sir. Slow and steady.


----------



## montego

Pre workout meal -

500g egg whites

4 whole eggs

1 bagel

1 banana (not pictured)

Post workout -

500g egg whites

25g whey

27g dyno bites (off brand for life!)

1 packet oats

1 banana

Like I said. Ramping up the food still and waiting for the switch to flip so I'm ready to start a blast. Been on "cruise" since January 1 so not a bad little break from high doses. And bloods were good. Tad high on hematocrit and such but just barely. A donation and another few weeks and I'll be primed.

Killer session.

I knew as soon as I started my stretching it was going to be good. Could feel every muscle soooooo well today.

Upper DC style rest pause

Hammer row (standing, chest on pad, feet back)

This gives me a huge stretch and, makes it so I lock in and can't use momentum pulling.

270*10, 6, 4

270*8, 4, 3

Mid grip Pulldown to neck (big stretch and upper back focus) - 15*12,6,4 15*9,4,2 drop

Flat machine press - 150kg*13,7,4 150kg*11,5, 3

Cage press - 100*12,5,3 100*8,4,2 drop

Shrug - 335*15,9,6 335*14,7,4

Side lateral with Bb - 30*12 30*11

Rear delt cable fly kneeling - 20*15 1.5's 20*10 1.5's

Dip Machine - 270*19,8,5 270*15,6,2

Bb curl - 75*15,8,5 75*12,6,3

Too much volume but, I couldn't stop [emoji16]


----------



## danieltx

What do you put on your eggs?


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> What do you put on your eggs?


Salt pepper and Ketchup


----------



## montego

This session took went in a completely different direction then I expected. High rep stuff. To failure on everything but Squats obviously.

Safety Bar squat - 315*20,20,18,16

Sldl - 80's *18, 16

Lunges - 145*21, 17

Adductor machine - 110*23, 20

Calf Raise - 280*25, 23, 22, 20, 18

Hanging knee raises - 20, 20, 18, 17

Did abs.... That's rare these days lol.

Took my own lecture to heart and pushed it today. Only puked once after the set of 17 on Lunges.


----------



## montego

Post workout shake was the usual egg whites, whey, cereal, oats and banana.

Following meal was chicken and cream of rice. Haven't had cream of rice in a while so it was a nice change. Can put down SO many carbs with such a low volume of food. 

275g chicken breast

95g cream of rice (dry weight)

32g pb

Cinnamon

Ketchup ([emoji39])

1 banana


----------



## montego

Upper loading today.

Pre workout was

500g egg whites
25g whey 
2 bagels
30g natural pb

Chest supported t bar - 4*8,9 3*10 2 drops
Seated low row U handle - 14*10 drop
Smith BP - 275*12 315*6 drop
Seated Cable press - 200*8 2 drops
Machine shoulder press - 105kg*12 110*8 drop
Hammer shrug - 315*15, 13

Post workout (little less then normal) 

500g egg whites
25g whey
1 banana
1 pack oats


----------



## montego

Progress since I've gotten my shit together has been pretty fast.

Right now I'm running

3-400mg test a week

200mg Deca

5iu gh, this was every day but I'm pulling the one switcheroo to pre workout only soon

Given how quickly I've come back around I'm gonna ride this out for a little while longer.... 

I would love to start slamming full barrels of test, Deca and tren with some insulin but, I just don't need it right now.

I do need to buy a fucking scale though. Might have to spend a little more cash and get a good one this time cause I'm sick of inaccurate readings from my old one and, it's been dead for a month lol.

I've also been looking over my log book from the past year or two and comparing progress. I made some changes over that time and I can see exactly where I got better and worse.

Back training has stayed relatively the same but, when I started to gravitate away from rack pulls I lost some thickness. Those are back in.

Also my arm training or lack there of. I was barely training arms and, they did get worse. Also, Preacher curls got less. Palm up DB curls were more common. Didn't help. Volume was only 2 sets each session so, I'll be switching up exercises back to heavier movements, heavy is relative here since I work in higher rep ranges on arms, and adding an extra set for biceps and triceps. Triceps got better...... More pop but not bigger. Mixing more dips in and moving away from rope work.

Legs, I just have to keep squatting and doing Adductors. Hamstrings are weak. Back to heavy stiff legs and heavy lying curls. Quads have made great progress so no changes. 

Delts have always been strong but, rear and medial delts got much better since I didn't train front delts as often and focused work there.

Chest, always a bitch. Heavy pressing has been working but I have to keep the flies in there.

This is the reason you take progress pictures and log your training.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Leg press - 14 plates *11, 14+50*10, 14+100*7 Widowmaker 6+100*20

Lying leg curl - Stack*10, 8

Smith squat - 315*12, 9

Adductor - 130*10, 7

Calf Raise - 500*10*6

Gargoyle stretches, squat stretches, all kinds of stretches


----------



## montego

Forgot to post my lower training from the weekend

Smith squat - 365*18, 15, 12
Seated hamstring curl - 150*17, 16
Romanian split squats - 45*19, 16
Adductor - 110*17, 15, 12
Calf Raise - 250*25, 22, 20, 19

Upper loading today - 

Shoulder width Pulldown - stack *8 240*10 drop 
Low wide cable row - 15*12, 8 drop drop
Incline Smith - 275*12, 315*6 drop
Standing dip machine - 180*15, 135*10, 90*fail
Shrug - 225*15, 13, 12, 10
Preacher Curl - 90*15, 13, 11, 9

That's a wrap. 

Had a couple free meals over the weekend. Just enjoying some time with the family but nothing crazy. Yday I fasted for 18 hours since I was having a little gi distress and today is all good.


----------



## montego

Meals today since I haven't been posting them much

Pre workout -
5 whole eggs
1c whites
1 bagel

Post -
500g egg whites
25g whey
75g Dino Bites
1 pack oats
1 banana

Post training solid meal -
225g chicken breast
150g Jasmine rice

4-
225g chicken breast
150g Jasmine rice

5 -
250g 96/4 ground beef
75g Jasmine rice
1 banana

6 -
225g chicken breast
1 avocado

7 - will be
250g flank
60g almonds 
1c greens

Plus Ketchup on all but the flank and shake [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## danieltx

If you want to switch things up from ketchup, check out G Hughes barbecue sauce. It's sugar-free, gluten-free, etc., and only 10 calories per 2 tablespoons.


----------



## EMPIREMIND

danieltx said:


> If you want to switch things up from ketchup, check out G Hughes barbecue sauce. It's sugar-free, gluten-free, etc., and only 10 calories per 2 tablespoons.





I just started using g Hughes. Good god that stuff is good considering what it is. I saw it on Dante’s ig and jumped all over it!


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> If you want to switch things up from ketchup, check out G Hughes barbecue sauce. It's sugar-free, gluten-free, etc., and only 10 calories per 2 tablespoons.





EMPIREMIND said:


> I just started using g Hughes. Good god that stuff is good considering what it is. I saw it on Dante’s ig and jumped all over it!


I'll see if I can find any.

I'm a Ketchup abuser..... I have issues


----------



## EMPIREMIND

montego said:


> I'll see if I can find any.
> 
> I'm a Ketchup abuser..... I have issues





I haven’t had it personally but g Hughes also has a sugar free ketchup... if it’s anything like the bbq I’m sure it’s on point


----------



## montego

Training has been good.

Here's some instant pot flank I made today. My favorite meal by far.


----------



## montego

Slept all afternoon and night 2 days ago. The weekend really wore me out and weight dropped a few lbs from not getting in typical volumes of food.

Training yesterday was upper loading

Standing mid row chest on pad - 225*12, 10

Underhand close grip pull down - stack*9, 2 drops

Plate loaded chest press - 360*10, 7 1 drop

Machine close grip press - 110kg*12, 11

Side lateral machine - 150*10, 8 2 drop

Dats it. Strength is starting to level out some so the real grind starts.

Off today.

Eating. Cleaning house. Napping with puppies [emoji23][emoji240]


----------



## montego

Finally able to train. Fucking work went crazy the last week.

Lower loading -

Seated squat machine - 310*10, 330*8 200*20 WM

SLDL Hammer machine - 415*8, 6

Lunges Bb - 185*9, 6

Calf Raise - 280*12, 11, 9, 8

Adductor - 150,9, 7, 6

Upper pump. Been force feeding this week due to work. I burn a ton of calories when it's busy so I added a meal (8 now) and snacks.

The meal is one large can tuna in water, 2 eggs, 2tbsp organic mayo and relish

Snacks are Bananas almonds and more eggs.

Last year I was getting around 5-6k calories and couldn't hold weight when it was busy. Hope that isn't the case this year.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Machine row close grip - 100kg*25, 22

Plate loaded Pulldown wide Underhand grip - 225*23, 21

Hammer chest press - 270*21

Cable fly - 160*23

Cage press - 135*22

Cage press behind head - 115*23

Reverse triceps extension - 100*24, 22

Knee raise - 8 sets of 12

Felt good today. Got my weight holding at 255 again.

Post workout

500g egg whites

25g whey

3/4c cream of rice

4tbsp grape jam

Lots of salt


----------



## EMPIREMIND

That flank steak looks great. I saw a video where dusty hanshaw did exactly that and I I’ve wanted to get an instapot since! Just don’t have the space for it rn. Workouts looks sick bro. I love muscle rounds, I’m telling you man reading your log I’m about all set to run fortitude again!


----------



## montego

EMPIREMIND said:


> That flank steak looks great. I saw a video where dusty hanshaw did exactly that and I I’ve wanted to get an instapot since! Just don’t have the space for it rn. Workouts looks sick bro. I love muscle rounds, I’m telling you man reading your log I’m about all set to run fortitude again!


Yeah I stole it from Dusty lol. It comes out fantastic.

I'll sub skirt when it's on sale and just trim it up before cooking


----------



## montego

Looking at progress pics this morning. Legs grew 3 inches over the last year or so according to my tape measure.


----------



## Duluxx

montego said:


> Slept all afternoon and night 2 days ago. The weekend really wore me out and weight dropped a few lbs from not getting in typical volumes of food.
> 
> Training yesterday was upper loading
> 
> Standing mid row chest on pad - 225*12, 10
> 
> Underhand close grip pull down - stack*9, 2 drops
> 
> Plate loaded chest press - 360*10, 7 1 drop
> 
> Machine close grip press - 110kg*12, 11
> 
> Side lateral machine - 150*10, 8 2 drop
> 
> Dats it. Strength is starting to level out some so the real grind starts.
> 
> Off today.
> 
> Eating. Cleaning house. Napping with puppies [emoji23][emoji240]





Looks like my old dog


----------



## d2r2ddd

montego said:


> Legs grew 3 inches oveR



Impressive! Fortitude works!


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> Impressive! Fortitude works!


Damn right it does lol.

One of my best sessions lately.

Music stream was on point.

Energy was awesome.

Strength high.

Focus.

Can't ask for much more. Busted some blood vessels under my eyes during Squats lol. Lol like I got punched in the face.

Safety Bar squat - 455*10, 455*7 315*20 widowmaker
Lying leg curl - 80kg*11, 9
Front squat Smith - 255*11, 9
Calf Raise - 130*12, 10, 9, 9
Adductor - 170*11, 7

Upper pump.

Getting legs back finally. Last year I maxed out the bar on safety Squats (495) for I think 8 reps, gotta look back in my log book but, I was pretty gassed at the time. It's coming back with about a third of the gear atm.

Meant to get updated pics but the locker room was packed. I'll snap some one day this week.


----------



## montego

Off today. Legs are extremely sore. Hard time standing up sore.

Still mulling over when to start my blast. My goal to be low test was until May and I've hit that. Still not as consistent on training as I would like to be but, not as bad as the beginning of the year.

Typical day of eating on non training days right now -

1-
6 whole eggs
1c whites

2-
60g whey
60g almonds

3 -
230g chicken breast
1c greens
2 tbsp evoo

4 -
Repeat 3

5 -
500g egg whites 
25g whey
50g natural pb 

6 -
250g flank or skirt steak
2 eggs

Throughout the day I'll also have 2 bananas and split one container of Tuna salad usually after the shake meal. 

The tuna salad is -
250g tuna in water
2 whole eggs
60g no sugar added sweet relish
28g Mr Kensington natural mayo

Training days is  -

1- pre workout 
8 whole eggs
1 bagel

2- post workout 
500g egg whites 
25g whey
75g chex
1 packet oats (maple brown sugar, it makes a difference [emoji6]) 
1 banana 


3 -
230g chicken breast
250g white rice

4 -
Repeat 3

5 -
500g egg whites 
25g whey

6 -
250g flank or skirt steak
2 eggs

Pretty simple.

I've been having one or two free meals a week. Typically a regular meal with some kind of dessert thrown in.

When the blast starts, whenever that is, the free meals go away and more food is added to my regular plan.

Oh! And I've been walking my dogs a few times a week still so, I guess you can call that cardio? Not really but whatever.


----------



## montego

Another really good session... I keep in stringing these together I might look decent by years end.

Low Cable Row neutral - 14*26(+3) 15*23
Smith bent over row - 315*22
Incline hammer - 270*25(+2) 240*23
Reverse machine shoulder press - 270*20/180*7 haven't muscle rounded this movement. It's not the best option imo but I'll give it some time. 
Cable front raise one arm - 30*22/23
Rope extension - 10*22
Rope crunches - 10*17(cramping) 

Good day good day. Strength is still moving up. Weight is slowly creeping up week to week. Averaging about a half pound each week which is fine.

Just biding my time [emoji16][emoji355]


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Squat machine dead stops - 300*25, 22
Smith front squat - 135*15 finished with body weight reps
Seated leg curl - 90*24, 23
Calf press - 260*24, 26
Hanging knee raise - 24, 24
Cable biceps iso curl - 35*23, 21

Legs were still not completely recovered today but, increased weight on the dead stop Squats while still managing to go over on reps.

Moving right along.


----------



## montego

Upper loading went well. The log book is speaking to me and saying we're on the right track!

Weights still creeping up!

Hammer iso row standing big stretch locked in - 180*12, 10, 7 2drops

Smith Flat - 315*10, 7

Standing dip machine - 230 to failure and one drop

Standing Bb press - 135*10, 155*6

When the arms and delts outgrow your favorite shirts.... Gotta chop em up.

3x problems [emoji17]


----------



## montego

Forced all my meals down yesterday.

Actually sat at the table for almost an hour to finish the last one off.... And it was a non training days so not nearly as much food as today.

Today they have gone down much easier. I was at work at 4 this morning so that did help a bit.

Trained after work which I hate. Usually if I have to work a full shift I'll push the training to the next day since I'm exhausted and it wouldn't be a very conductive training session anyways. If I hadn't trained today though it would have been a few days to many off since weekends are very busy lately.

As I predicted, strength tanked after each of my muscle rounds on chest so, I threw it the old curve ball and switched exercises every muscle round. That helps.

Upper Muscle Rounds

Flat machine press - 270*26 (+3),270*17(fail)180*10

Start pull down machine - 120kg*26(+3)

High Row Wide Grip (holding posts not handles) - 150*25

Dual handle cable row feet on floor (here's a fucking ego buster for ya lol) 100*23

Incline DB raise - 30*23

Seated DB raise above chin - 20*23

Triceps rope ss cable Ez Curl (2 sets wide, 1 set close) - 80*22/80*23, 70*21/80*21, 60*22/70*22

Hanging knee raise - 5*20

Those cable rows will get you right lol. You can't leverage with your legs so it's all back. If you're keeping your lower back stable, which you should, you can't go very heavy but you get locked in with the lats very well.

I've been neglecting my biceps for a while and I guess I need to start training them seriously again before they get under 20'. They grow with very little work so it shouldn't be too hard.


----------



## montego

What day is it? High Rep leg day! Yaaaaaaaay..... Fuck me. High rep leg days are brutal enough. Throw in focus on progressive overload and you get laying on the floor after sets and almost puking.

Safety Bar squat - 315*20,20,17
Machine Lunges - 70*17, 15
Calf press - 260 *25, 24, 22, 22
Standing leg curl - 90*25, 23
Hanging knee raises - lost count
Cable curls - 4*15-13

Crooked ass walking ass.


----------



## montego

Kroger had beef chuck steaks on sale for $2.99/lb yesterday.

So I got six lbs. Making it the same way I make my flank and skirt steak, in the instant pot with fajita season, onions and peppers.

I know a lot of guys won't get certain cuts of red meat due to higher fat content but, skirt and chuck are pretty lean if you take the time to trim them up. Maybe a little more fat then flank but, still not too much to be concerned about really.


----------



## montego

Trained. Finally!

Upper loading.

Moved order of exercises around putting chest and delts ahead of back. I've been focusing on my back for a long time so it's a good time to switch things up a tad.

Smith Incline - 275*11, 285*10, drop 225*6,3

Seated machine fly - 130*15,11

Hammer Shoulder Press - 270*9, 7

Cable lateral ss bent over lateral - 40*15,10 40*13,8

One arm Bb row - 170*9, 180*7

Dual handle cross body Pulldown - 90*18, 15

Touch up biceps and triceps

This cereal is amazing by itself. Decent in shakes.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Replaced pre workout carbs for an intra today to see if the gas tank would be better. Seemed better but it'll take a while to see if it's consistent.

Intra was just 50g hbcd and 15g Eaa's with some Citrulline and glycerol added.

Leg press high feet placement - 16 plates *12, 16+50*10, 16+70*7
Extension - 170*9, 150*8
Sldl on hammer toes elevated - 135*12, 10 (Adductor wasn't right so I didn't push it)
Calf press - 300*12, 15, 11, 10

Upper pump and abs

Still struggling to keep weight up. Getting tighter but I'm not worried about that, just want to keep the scale stable while doing so. Guess we add more food.

Getting closer to pulling the blast trigger but I really don't feel like it..... Weird. Usually I'm having to hold back but this go I'm just not excited to blast right now.

Longer I'm off and can maintain or keep progressing on the cruise doses the better the blast will be anyways.

Cereal of the day


----------



## montego

251

Four lbs lighter then my high weight last year but given everything that's happened this year and only being at a cruise dose all year, I'm good with it.

Lower ab***en is such a cunt. Gets fat quick. 

I'll blow 255 away. 265 goal is on track.


----------



## montego

Training was upper muscle rounds. Very very good session again. Train is starting to roll. Will be adding more weight next session for sure. 

Plate loaded Pulldown - 230*26, 22

DB row in Incline bench - 45*28, 50*22

Hammer dip machine - 270*26, 23

Trifuckta (dusty hanshaw special he got from Dante, 15 full rom laterals, 15 partials, 15 5 count holds, it sucks) - 30*2 rounds

Dead stop skullcrusher - 70*23 (great variation for those of you who get elbow pain doing typical skullcrushers. They're hard to.)

Hanging knee raise ss cable crunch - 4 rounds of 15-12 reps no rest

Gonna go a little harder on ab training. Adding in vacuums and gravity assisted vacuums every day. Seeing if we can pull this waist in some. Never going to do a vacuum pose but, I want to be able to have full control of my Transverse Ab***inis.


----------



## montego

240 last year vs 251 currently


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Dunno what was going on today but the mind muscle connection was probably the best I've ever had.

Felt my quads all the way up to my waist and glutes/hams were contracting HARD.

Lighter weights then usual but, due to the above, it was agonizing.

Leg press low mid stance - 10*26
Leg press high close stance - 10*23
Cable Romanian split squat - 35*11(completely fail) bw*12(completely fail)
High pad hyper extension with cables - 40*23, 22
Calf Raise - 100*23, 22, 22, 21 (held stretch between sets for 1:30)
Cable rope crunches - 80*23, 22, 21
Straight set bicep curls 3 wide 2 narrow - 80*20, 18, 15, 15, 14

That's a wrap.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Low Cable Row mid grip Underhand - 18*12, 20*8, 11*15
Viz dead - 495*12, 8
Bb bench - 275*10, 7
Star shoulder press - 360*11, 7
DB curl ss Underhand extension - 40*12/80*18, 40*9/80*15, 40*7/80*14
Hanging knee raise —4*12

Shoulder is still having some pain. I think it's the Smith pressing actually. I haven't used a Smith to do a lot of my pressing in forever and, I stopped for this very reason I believe.

I moved to the Smith since strength has been going crazy and I wanted to make sure I got every rep out of every set. I still don't go to failure on Smith but the reassurance let's me dig one or two more out usually.

Today with the Bb pressing there was zero pain.


----------



## d2r2ddd

mont, hav u finalise which :low volume" coach to go to?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> mont, hav u finalise which :low volume" coach to go to?


I think I'm going to hire Dusty.

I messaged him last night and got his opinion and thoughts and, if I do get a coach, which I probably will, it'll be him.


----------



## squatster

4 more posts and you will be a vet my brotha.
You have been a major contributor to  this site. 
Great to have you here man


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> 4 more posts and you will be a vet my brotha.
> You have been a major contributor to  this site.
> Great to have you here man


Oh!

Didn't know that was a thing [emoji6]


----------



## squatster

Now 3 more posts
I left you some thing over at the other side


----------



## danieltx

I'll be interested in your results if you go with Dusty.

I'm in the same boat as you - I've really figured out what works for me training-wise over the last few years, to the point that I've had guys tell me to keep doing what I've been doing in consultations.

It's a good and bad thing - good that we've mastered training to such a degree, but bad because those who can truly help us improve it are very rare.


----------



## MR. BMJ

Very interested to hear how it goes with DH8


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> I'll be interested in your results if you go with Dusty.
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you - I've really figured out what works for me training-wise over the last few years, to the point that I've had guys tell me to keep doing what I've been doing in consultations.
> 
> It's a good and bad thing - good that we've mastered training to such a degree, but bad because those who can truly help us improve it are very rare.





MR. BMJ said:


> Very interested to hear how it goes with DH8


Still trying to decide if I'm going to pull the trigger. I REALLY think he could help and I love his attitude and approach to training and nutrition.

If I do decided to get a coach, it'll be him and, I'll be sure to continue my experience with you guys.


----------



## montego

Shoulder limited my pressing so I had to switch my Incline work to a decline type press. Not really sure what's going on. Mostly new exercises today since the gym was fucking slammed full of people 

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hammer Pulldown - 360*25, 23

Meadows Row - 135*23,22

Slight decline machine press - 105kg*23

Cable fly (high to low) - 120*25

Rear delt fly - 45*22, 22

V bar press - 12*23, 21

Rope crunch - 80*23, 22, 21


----------



## montego

Forgot to post my lower loading from yesterday

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 455*11(+1), 8(+1), 315*21(+1)

Lying hamstring curl - 80kg*14(+3), 12(+3)

Close stance leg press (5 count eccentric, 3 count pause) - 6 plates *15, 13

Calf Raise (full stretch between sets) - 100*10, 10, 10, 10, 10

Ab machine - 60*15, 15, 14, 12

Upper pump

Stronger.


----------



## montego

Meals so far -

1-
5 whole eggs
200g egg whites 
1 bagel

2 - intra
50g hbcd
15g Eaa's
5g Leucine

3 - post workout
500g egg whites
70g cereal
1 packet oats
1 banana

4 -
225g chicken breast
250g white rice

Last meals will be

5 -
Same as 4

6 -
250g flank
180g white rice

7 -
250g flank
1c broccoli
2tbsp EVOO


----------



## montego

Rough ass day at work.

Mid to upper 90's with 85% humidity.

Was working with a new guy and it was hell. Guy was completely lost so I had to work harder to make up for it. Also, in my line of work, not knowing where you're supposed to be and what you're supposed to be doing can be life threatening so, yeah it was stressful lol.

Either way, I woke up at 251lbs after the bathroom and before drinking anything so, out of curiosity I weighed a little while ago, 249lbs. 5 meals into the day and almost two gallons of water down.

This is what I ran into last year when my weight started to drop or stagnate. This is also the recipe that led to me tearing my Sartorius.

Soooooo a few weeks back I started eating sun flower seeds between meals for this very reason and to help with the sodium. It seems to be working since I haven't had any cramping given the circumstances. Let's hope that keeps up.

Tomorrow is lower muscle rounds!


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> Rough ass day at work.
> 
> Mid to upper 90's with 85% humidity.
> 
> Was working with a new guy and it was hell. Guy was completely lost so I had to work harder to make up for it. Also, in my line of work, not knowing where you're supposed to be and what you're supposed to be doing can be life threatening so, yeah it was stressful lol.
> 
> Either way, I woke up at 251lbs after the bathroom and before drinking anything so, out of curiosity I weighed a little while ago, 249lbs. 5 meals into the day and almost two gallons of water down.
> 
> This is what I ran into last year when my weight started to drop or stagnate. This is also the recipe that led to me tearing my Sartorius.
> 
> Soooooo a few weeks back I started eating sun flower seeds between meals for this very reason and to help with the sodium. It seems to be working since I haven't had any cramping given the circumstances. Let's hope that keeps up.
> 
> Tomorrow is lower muscle rounds!



This is how I keep tearing shit.
I have never understood were the weight goes with all the food in us and 16 lbs. Of water
I started taking   Calcium citrate pluss from GNC and it seemed to help some.???
The extra salt kills me and I still cramp all day and night.
The is something simple were missing here - we are throwing shit in the wind not being able to hold the weight and cramping.
Them- wake up time comes and the weight is back.
No one I talk to understand this or they think I am nuts


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> This is how I keep tearing shit.
> 
> I have never understood were the weight goes with all the food in us and 16 lbs. Of water
> 
> I started taking   Calcium citrate pluss from GNC and it seemed to help some.???
> 
> The extra salt kills me and I still cramp all day and night.
> 
> The is something simple were missing here - we are throwing shit in the wind not being able to hold the weight and cramping.
> 
> Them- wake up time comes and the weight is back.
> 
> No one I talk to understand this or they think I am nuts


The biggest thing that helped me was magnesium but I didn't mention that. It plays a big role in the muscle relaxing from a contracted state.

500mg 2x a day morning and afternoon


----------



## montego

Today was actually high rep leg day per the old log book.

Smith pause Squats - 315*22, 20

Standing leg curl - 70*21, 18

Romanian split squats - 45*20, 17

Calf press - 200*25, 25, 23, 22

Hanging knee raise - 15*5

Preacher Curl ss cable cross body hammer curl - 80*15/30*12, 13/11, 12/11, 12/10

Intra eaa's hbcd and so on.

Post workout shake will be replaced with steak and rice for today.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Stroooong

Hammer iso row (per side) - 205*12, 9 same reps as last rotation +25lbs per side
Rack Pull - 585*8, 225*20(snatch grip)
Hammer Dip Machine - 360*10, 8
Cable Decline fly - 190*18
Rear delt Pulldown - 15*15, 13
DB laterals - 30 20, 18
Reverse triceps extension - 14*13, 10, 8
Rope crunch - 80*15, 15, 13, 12

Strong as fuck today. I haven't done heavy rack pulls in a while but I think that's right at a pr. Same with hammer dip

The rear delt pull down. I've talked about those before but, for those who haven't seen it.

Use a neutral grip Pulldown bar. The one that's shoulder width wide. Fully stretch out at the top. Lean back VERY slightly. Pull above your head and back as far as you can go while trying to pull the bar apart. Those will destroy the rear delts. Can't use a ton of weight but really focus on the stretch and squeeze up top.


----------



## montego

Little scary moment earlier.

Had my normal post workout shake after training and did a little stuff around the house after.

Decided to go to the grocery store and about five minutes into the drive went hypo. Pretty bad too, sweats, lost some motor function, shaky, extremely dizzy.

Pulled over and grabbed some glucose tabs I kept in the car from when I ran slin last year.

First time I've went hypo since actually running insulin and I miss judged carb sources. To many simple carbs, not enough complex carbs to sustain me to my next meal.


----------



## montego

Got carried away she started eating before the picture.

This is "flap" cut. Whatever that is. Decently lean and cheaper then flank.

Honey Dijon mustard.


----------



## Elvia1023

Looking great. I had my first bowl of cereal in weeks before and it was so good


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> Little scary moment earlier.
> 
> Had my normal post workout shake after training and did a little stuff around the house after.
> 
> Decided to go to the grocery store and about five minutes into the drive went hypo. Pretty bad too, sweats, lost some motor function, shaky, extremely dizzy.
> 
> Pulled over and grabbed some glucose tabs I kept in the car from when I ran slin last year.
> 
> First time I've went hypo since actually running insulin and I miss judged carb sources. To many simple carbs, not enough complex carbs to sustain me to my next meal.





Shit man. I actually did that a few weeks ago. I didn’t say anything to anybody other than my wife. I literally was sitting in a meeting and my entire shirt was drenched and I was feeling pretty shaky.  Didn’t lose motor function or have any dizziness but that was scary enough for me. It was a non training day with no carbs so it made sense.  I had to skip a meal due to the meeting and bad timing on my part.  Lessoned learned!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

killionb12 said:


> Shit man. I actually did that a few weeks ago. I didn’t say anything to anybody other than my wife. I literally was sitting in a meeting and my entire shirt was drenched and I was feeling pretty shaky.  Didn’t lose motor function or have any dizziness but that was scary enough for me. It was a non training day with no carbs so it made sense.  I had to skip a meal due to the meeting and bad timing on my part.  Lessoned learned!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should let your coach know that btw [emoji848]


----------



## montego

Elvia1023 said:


> Looking great. I had my first bowl of cereal in weeks before and it was so good


Cereal every training day is the key to growing [emoji23]


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> You should let your coach know that btw [emoji848]




Oops sorry. Yeah I wasn’t too worried just attributed it to Tren and hormones racing or something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Omg my legs are hurting. Adductors and glutes especially.

High Rep pause Squats.... Devil!


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Little scary moment earlier.
> 
> Had my normal post workout shake after training and did a little stuff around the house after.
> 
> Decided to go to the grocery store and about five minutes into the drive went hypo. Pretty bad too, sweats, lost some motor function, shaky, extremely dizzy.
> 
> Pulled over and grabbed some glucose tabs I kept in the car from when I ran slin last year.
> 
> First time I've went hypo since actually running insulin and I miss judged carb sources. To many simple carbs, not enough complex carbs to sustain me to my next meal.



Ya man! Never leave home without your bottle of "get out of jail free tabs".  Been there and done that. Glad your ok. If you did this without running any slin your to close to the edge. I was experiencing this during one of my preps with zero slin until the last week. We also ramped up carbs with that last week.  Be carful taking hot showers after training also. For some reason this will also fire up the hypo engine.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

I was still a little sore from my high rep day but went on and trained anyways. Pr's

Leg press mid stance - 14+100*12(+2), 10(+2), 6*15(5 count eccentric) +1 20 second iso hold

Calf press - 315*12*5 (30 second loaded stretch between each set)

Sldl cable - 180*15(+20lbs), 12

Sissy Squat - orange band *12, 10

Upper pump after

Adductor machine is still broke. Sumbitches..... How am I gonna get rid of this thigh gap [emoji23]

Stronger this week despite still being sore.

Getting close to blast time.....

I'm waiting to see if I get this money back from the attorney General and, if I do, I'm going to hire a coach for a little bit. Get some new perspective but, in the same realm of what I've been doing with higher frequency lower volume work.

If it goes as planned, I might pick a show at the end of the year... Maybe. Big maybe


----------



## montego

Second post workout Eats

Chicken, sweet potato and the instant pot rice and black beans


----------



## squatster

That drive looks good
How long does it last?
Do you watch your sodium intake at all?
The instant rice looks like a lot of sodium


----------



## squatster

Not drive- RICE
what is wrong with my auto correct?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> That drive looks good
> How long does it last?
> Do you watch your sodium intake at all?
> The instant rice looks like a lot of sodium


Yeah the instant pot rice had quite a bit og sodium but, I try to get a lot of salt in general.

As long as I drink plenty of fluid it's very helpful with cramping and pumps


----------



## montego

Shake

Whites
Whey
Banana
Pb


----------



## montego

Tasty hack for potatoes -

Boil in two packs of beef and onion soup. I cook them in the instant pot but, still the same result.


----------



## danieltx

Nice tip on the beefy onion. Love your dog's expression there!


----------



## M3rlin117

You look solid as fuck great build great physique that’s DEDICATION 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## danieltx

M3rlin117 said:


> You look solid as fuck great build great physique that’s DEDICATION
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Totally agree.

You can't get a physique like Montego's out of any vial - it's years and years of consistent heavy lifting and good eating.


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> Nice tip on the beefy onion. Love your dog's expression there!


Yeah this fucker ate 4lbs of flank I had just finished cooking the day before. Went to the bathroom while my peppers and onions were in the instant pot and came back to a clean bowl and this fat fuck laying on his side with a huge belly lol. I love em though so he gets off easy this time [emoji6]





M3rlin117 said:


> You look solid as fuck great build great physique that’s DEDICATION
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





danieltx said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> You can't get a physique like Montego's out of any vial - it's years and years of consistent heavy lifting and good eating.


Thanks guys. I really do appreciate that. If people only knew how much work had gone into it


----------



## montego

Training was rushed today. Had to drop my daughter off with her mom so she could spend the week with her 4 hour drive and I thought I was going to get called for work. SO, early training, for me, still effective.

Still nursing the shoulder so no Incline or overhead pressing. 

Star pin selector Pulldown - 105kg *26(+5kg)
Star plate loaded high row (holding tube) - 80*23(+10lbs)
Dual handle seated row - 140*26(+10lbs/2 reps)
Stretchers - 70*15*5(doubled as stretch)
Cable fly high to low - 150*26, 23
Hammer Decline - 185*23, 22
Seated lateral ss Pec Deck - 35*23/110*25
Rope single arm extension ss rope cross body hammer curl - 40*23/40*22, 40*21/40*22

Killer pump today. Haven't checked weight in a bit but I'm thinking it's dropping again. Feed me more.


----------



## squatster

Your art 1000 posts man
1000 quality posts
I think I have like 20 or 30 quality posts out of all mine.
Congrats brotha


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Your art 1000 posts man
> 1000 quality posts
> I think I have like 20 or 30 quality posts out of all mine.
> Congrats brotha


Lol thanks man.

It's been fun so it went quickly


----------



## montego

Well.

Just sent first progress pics over to Dusty Hanshaw.

Let's see what happens [emoji16]


----------



## montego

Lower High Rep day

Leg press mid stance - 12*25, 14*20
Duck squat heels elevated - 135*20, 18
Single Leg curl - 30kg*21, 19
Calf press - 260*25, 23, 22, 22
Rope extension ss cable curl - 60*25/30*22, 60*23/30*18, 60*21/30/15
Cable crunch - 80 12, 12, 11, 10


----------



## montego

I'm beat to shit today.

Had to work last night so that wasn't the greatest thing after the high rep leg day.

Temp when I got to work was 102 with a heat index of 113. Even after it got dark out it was hot as balls.

Drank over 2 gallons of water in twelve hours. Still feel depleted


----------



## montego

Training went well. Still getting stronger!

Upper loading

One arm Bb rows - 180*10(+10lbs, +3 reps), 180*8(+1rep)
Meadows Row - 120*10
Cybex chest press - 270*10, 250*9
DB shrug - 100*20, 18
Side lateral - 30*12, 10
Cable curl - 30*12, 10, 10


----------



## montego

Starting point for the blast.

Got my initial update from the coach today and all looks good. More food then I was taking in and different timings but, not far off from what I've been doing.

Here's the fat back starting point at 250lbs[emoji23]


----------



## montego

Chicken and rice make everything nice.


----------



## montego

I need bigger meal containers....


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Leg press high and close - 16+70*12(+2reps +20lb), 10, widowmaker 8+70*29

Hammer Rdl - 405*10 (+40lb)

Quad Extension - 210*8(+10lb)

Calf press - 320 *12, 10, 11, 9

Post workout shake followed by chicken and rice meal


----------



## montego

More


----------



## danieltx

What kind of rice are you using?


----------



## montego

More


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> What kind of rice are you using?


Plain white rice.

I add Knorr powdered bouillon to the water when I'm cooking it. This was tomato flavor but I'll do chicken and beef as well.


----------



## montego

Forgot the pic so a little over half is gone.

More


----------



## montego

Breakfast eats. No training today.


----------



## montego

More


----------



## montego

More


----------



## montego

Winding down.

Been a great day with the wife.

Went to breakfast with my mom and dad this morning and had a nice visit. I don't get to see them as much as I like due to work so I try to make the most of em.

After that the wife and I went and picked up some stuff to re do our flower beds in the front yard. We haven't really done anything to them since we moved in a few years ago and just let them grow with the occasional trim. Today we got a bunch of flowers and I dug up some small bushes that were in the flower bed already and moved them around. Looks a million times better. We're not green thumbs by any means but, it looks pretty good..... Unless it all dies lol.

Went to see the new Godzilla and wasn't impressed. The stupid story with the humans takes up to much time and the action, which is good, is to far between imo. I gave it a B-.

Gonna get a couple more meals in then hit the sack so I can get up early and smash the weights tomorrow.


----------



## danieltx

montego said:


> Plain white rice.
> 
> I add Knorr powdered bouillon to the water when I'm cooking it. This was tomato flavor but I'll do chicken and beef as well.



Nice, I prefer white rice as well. The color made me wonder if it was Spanish, an Uncle Ben's bag, etc.

I'm one month in on a rebound so a lot of my meals are looking like yours. Eating chicken breast and rice with leeks, onions, and almonds as I type this.


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> Nice, I prefer white rice as well. The color made me wonder if it was Spanish, an Uncle Ben's bag, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm one month in on a rebound so a lot of my meals are looking like yours. Eating chicken breast and rice with leeks, onions, and almonds as I type this.


Should give the bouillon a try when you're bored with your rice.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Hi Montego, so nw u are with dusty?
He is having u carry on with fortitude training? Not the standard DC split?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> Hi Montego, so nw u are with dusty?
> 
> He is having u carry on with fortitude training? Not the standard DC split?


Yeah got my first nutrition plan Friday I think it was.

I sent him my split and he said given the progress I've made and the layout, I didn't need to switch over unless I wanted to so, I'll keep hammering away with what's worked so well this far.

Upper Muscle Rounds

Cybex pull down - 230*26(+3 reps) , 23

Incline bench DB row - 60*23(+5lbs),60*22

Hammer dip - 300*23(+30lbs),270*22

Side lateral machine - 150*23,21

Hanging knee raise - 4*12-15

Eats


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Squat machine - 320*23(+20lb), 22
Low close leg press - 6*25
Seated leg curl - 100(+10lb)*22
Calf press - 280*25, 23, 21
Cable Preacher Curl - 50*23
Incline DB curl - 20*22
Ab machine - 100*12*5

Plugging right along.

Increased the test and Deca dose mid last week. Should see some signs of that in a few weeks.

I would typically cruise in my training this week but, strength is still going up and I'm not having any issues besides the shoulder. Pressing, especially Incline or overhead, is still a bit touch and go so I've been working around it and it's getting a little better every day.


----------



## montego

Groundhog day


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Bb row - 365*10(+3reps), 8(+1rep)

Underhand cable row - stack *10(+2reps) 2 drop sets

Decline BB (ages since I've done these) - 315*6, 275*8

Cable fly - 140*12(fail)

Hammer Shrug - 365*15, 12

Trifuckta - 25*24-15-10, 15*20-15-12

Triceps press down ss cross body extension ss regular extension - stack*15, 30*13, 30*9

Ab machine - 140*12*4

Vacuum stretch - 5*12 seconds


----------



## d2r2ddd

Trifucta is the lateral raise+swings+static?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> Trifucta is the lateral raise+swings+static?


Yessir. It'll set you on fire lol


----------



## montego

Off training today.

Updates sent over to the coach. Waiting to see exactly what will change but, it seems I'll get more calories.

Had work at 3 this morning and much to my delight, my ac stopped working. Yaaaaaaaay! Believe it's the resistor or blower fan so not too bad of a job. My car takes the super fancy resistor though which is $115 compared to the regular one that's $25 and, they didn't have it in stock so I gotta wait till this afternoon. Blower fan was $112. So I'm hoping that it's just the resistor and I can take the fan back.

Either way, it's too fucking hot to not have ac in the car so I'll do whatever it takes lol.


----------



## montego

Diet updated

Added some fats in the first meal on both days

Added carbs in last meal on training days

So about a 320 calorie increase on training days and 120 on non training days.

Weigh in yday I was up 3lbs but it was only about 4 hours from my last meal to weigh in so not very accurate since work messed up my schedule, or lack there of really. Today we're back at 250 after a mostly full night of sleep.

Let's keep going shall we?


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 455*12(+1), 9(+1), 315*23(*3)

Snatch grip RDL - 315*12, 9

Sissy Squat orange band - 12, 9

Adductor - 150*12, 150*9

Abductor - 150*13, 11

Calf press - 340*15, 15, 13, 12

Upper pump

Strong strong.

Will have to make a big jump on safety bar squat next session. We don't have 35lb plates and I'm out of room in the bar using the 25's.

I've handled 495 plenty of times before I just wanted to work up slower to it this time. Guess it'll have to do.

The Snatch grip Rdl was a first. I saw Jordan Peters doing these so I gave em a try. Much harder then regular rdl's and I felt like it took some pressure off my lower back. We'll keep these in for a bit.


----------



## montego

Getting going today weight is at 255.

Breakfast then train in an hour and a half or so.

I Start a week of vacation tomorrow but I've got to work tonight which kinda sucks. Oh well though. Not doing anything all week then a weekend get away with the family. Kinda need a break from work and a good solid week of eating and training with no other worries. 

Let's get going.


----------



## montego

Feel like DJ Khalid

And another one


----------



## montego

Forgot to post training

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hammer Pulldown - 380*24(+20lb),370*22(+10lb)
Meadows Row - 125*23(+25lb)
Machine chest press - 110kg*24, 22(+5kg)
Prone shrug - 120*23
Front DB raise - 25*23
Close grip machine press - 100kg*23, 22
Ab machine - 125*23, 22

Damn shoulder is taking longer then I expected. It's improving but still tender.


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> Getting going today weight is at 255.
> 
> Breakfast then train in an hour and a half or so.
> 
> I Start a week of vacation tomorrow but I've got to work tonight which kinda sucks. Oh well though. Not doing anything all week then a weekend get away with the family. Kinda need a break from work and a good solid week of eating and training with no other worries.
> 
> Let's get going.





Looking good man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

killionb12 said:


> Looking good man!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! Working on it.

Last meal


----------



## montego

High rep leg day. Fuck my ass this was brutal work today.

Smith squat - 315*25(+5), 22(+3)

Single Leg press - 70*28, 24

Cable one leg rdl - 50*23, 21

Posterior chain hypers - 25*27, 23

Calf Raise - 90*29, 26, 25, 23

Cable Curl - 60*28(muscle round), 60*24(MR)

Cable crunches - 90*15, 25, 15, 13

Vacuum stretch - 5*10 seconds


----------



## montego

First meal down.

Weight is down to 251. Guess I'll be getting more food.

Messaged the coach yesterday and told him something showed up. Told him about weight and appetite and such and he says "Good. Looks like you'll need a lot more food then you though."

Great.....lol.

This is why you hire a coach even if you think you're nailing it. An extra set of eyes almost always sees something you're missing.


----------



## montego

Upper loads

Hammer row - 225*12(+20), 225*10(+2)

Rack Pull - 585*10(+2)

Hammer dip - 360*12(+2), 360*12(+4)

Cable shoulder press - 50*15, 12

DB front raise - 30*13, 11

Cable curl - 70*15, 12, 12

Went light on the shoulder today. Gonna keep nursing it a bit.

Hammer dip is maxed out. Gonna have to find a way to add more weight on there. Think I can wedge a DB somewhere lol.

Overall good day. Getting stronger. On vacation Friday through Sunday with no training. Meals will be packed though.


----------



## montego

Update sent over this morning

Weight is down again. I was having some bowel movement issues last week and had been backed up so I added psyllium husk in twice a day. Got things moving better and saw it on the scale, and my ab***en, almost immediately.

This morning I was down to 248.8 which is a 4.5lb drop from last week. I look much much better though. No distension, fuller and tighter. Stronger. All good signs. Plus im still hungry af.

Will see what happens when I'm updated.


----------



## montego

Diet updated last night.

More food in almost every meal from fats or protein or both.

Definitely gonna need bigger food containers lol.


----------



## montego

Having a hard time opening up on my rear relaxed. So annoying. It'll get there but it's still got a lot of width missing that's there.

I'll have to set my mirrors back up I suppose.


----------



## montego

Got back from our little getaway earlier. Back to the grind after a great time.

Today we prep!


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Machine Pulldown - 110kg*26, 23

Hi row wide grip - 160*23, 110*23

Decline Hammer - 270*22, 180*23

Dual handle cable front raise - 50*24, 22

Cable curl - 90*28

Bb curl - 65*25, 22

Dip Machine - 180*27, 24

Hanging knee raise - 15*5

Vacuum stretch - 5*15 seconds


----------



## montego

Lower Muscle Rounds

Squat machine (feet close toes out) - 240*26, 24

Romanian split squats - 35*24

Seated leg curl - 100*23(+1)

Sissy Squat - orange band*23, 21

Calf press - 240*23, 22, 22, 21

Spider Curl - 60*24, 22

Quad emphasis today. This squat machine really let's me drill my feet down and rotate my knees out so it blasts the sweep well. I'm still doing the Sissy Squats on the leg extension machine which kills a little ROM but it's getting the job done.

I noticed my arms look like they have down sized for the first time today. I know it's an optical illusion since I'm growing, they're still measuring 19.5 without a pump, but I don't like it lol.


----------



## d2r2ddd

What is vacuum stretch?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> What is vacuum stretch?


Saw this on Dante Trudels IG.

You stand close to a wall, about a foot or two away with your feet, put your hands in a diamond shape about forehead high. Lean down and blow out all your air and vacuum in. Then keeping your hands in place you stretch back up and back through your ab***en.

Takes some practice but, you can feel your ab***inal wall contracting and then stretching out.

Just some extra work on keeping the mid section tight.


----------



## zacharykane

I started adding these into my routine after I saw that as well, definitely helps redevelop some mind-muscle connection with the abs and keeping them tight! 



montego said:


> Saw this on Dante Trudels IG.
> 
> You stand close to a wall, about a foot or two away with your feet, put your hands in a diamond shape about forehead high. Lean down and blow out all your air and vacuum in. Then keeping your hands in place you stretch back up and back through your ab***en.
> 
> Takes some practice but, you can feel your ab***inal wall contracting and then stretching out.
> 
> Just some extra work on keeping the mid section tight.


----------



## montego

Update sent in.

Was back to 251 this morning.

I dunno if it's my mind playing tricks on me but, I look as full as a fucking house right now lol.

Been spending around fifteen minutes each day working on the rear relaxed. Found a middle ground to work with for now but, I'm still not opening up all the way.

I wasn't holding my shoulders up and square to start, they were dropped down and forward since I've got shit posture. Bringing them back to where they should be brought out the thickness in my upper back that I was not showing.

Rest today.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Shoulder was feeling decent so I took it for a spin. Haven't done any Incline or overhead pressing in about 4 weeks so the shoulder press was way down and I was being cautious.

One arm Bb row - 180*12(+2) 180*9(+1)
Meadows - 130*13(+10 lbs, +2 reps)
Incline hammer - 360*10, 8
Incline DB fly - 30*20, 17
Star shoulder press - 270*10, 8, 7
Incline rear delt fly - 35*20, 15
Cable curl ss tricep press down - 90*15/13/12 90*20/17/16
Hanging knee raise - 4*15-12

Feeling good.

Coach left everything alone this week. This past set of pics I was so much fuller and tighter then the start. That could have been from the mini vacation but, I think it's the food. We'll assess again on Monday.


----------



## montego

Kinda full today


----------



## montego

Calories and macros for anyone interested. I don't count them but decided to add em up and share.

Training days - 

5250 cal

358p

580c

167f

Off days -

4268 cal

372p

371c

145f


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Cybex Pulldown - 250*26(+20lbs,+2reps),260*23
Incline bench DB row - 65*26(+5lbs,+2reps),65*23
Dip Machine - 320*23(+20lbs), 295*22
Machine lateral - 110*26(+3)
Kneeling machine lateral (same machine just kneeling on pad bent over to hit more rear delt) - 70*24
Ez bar curl - 80*23, 22
Hanging knee raise - 4*15-17
Triceps v bar bent over - 80*24, 23

Strength is getting a little out of hand. I'm getting so much stronger week to week its becoming hard to keep up with the progression. Good and bad I guess.


----------



## d2r2ddd

shld be a good thing as long as yr joints able to take it


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> shld be a good thing as long as yr joints able to take it


So far not bad.

I'm more concerned with tendons and ligaments though like you sure mentioned.

I've increased an average of 25-35% on my lifts across the board within the last 6 weeks. That's a pretty big jump


----------



## Victory

You look great. Yeah be careful with big jumps in strength and try to control the increase. Although there is no better feeling in the gym!


----------



## montego

Taking an kinda unscheduled rest day.

Was supposed to be lower muscle rounds but, I'm going to take the day off training since I'm off work as well and I'll work in the morning and possibly be able to train tomorrow.

I need the rest though. With my strength climbing as fast as it has and the lack of a cruise week as planned, it'll do me some good.

Coach increased food last update. The difference from the previous week where I didn't work, to the week I did work was very noticeable in how full I was.

The tricky part is, not knowing my schedule it's hard to say every week I'll need X amount of calories. It'll be a little up and down since food is high but, it'll all work out.

Feeling good overall. Shoulder held up fine with the pressing so a couple more days rest for it will probably get me back to 100%. Left knee is aching but, it'll be fine as well I'm sure.

Just getting going. Let's see what happens in another month.


----------



## montego

Fifth meal


----------



## montego

Fucking knee isn't happy. High rep leg day but went lighter then usual. It's a constant nagging pain in the left knee when it's bent right around the top of the knee cap. I'm not even sure when I aggravated it but it's being a cunt.

Safety Bar squat - 316*25, 22, 17

Close stance leg press - 180kg*21, 19, 15

Seated hamstring curl - 120*21, 19, 15

Calf press - 180kg*25, 23, 21, 19

Abductor - 110*25, 23, 22

Ab machine - 145*20, 20, 19, 17

Vacuum stretch - 4*10 seconds


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Chest supported t bar - 5 played *7, 4*10
Seated neutral grip low row - stack *11, rest pause 6
Decline Bench - 275*11(this was very shaky for some reason so I didn't increase) 275*10
Seated Incline fly - 20*25, 19
Star shoulder press - (last session was my first go back to this in five weeks and it was 270*9 I think) 360*12(+1), 360*6

Finished with some rear delt flys and cable curl tricep press down super sets.

Good session today. Very full lol. I've officially got the big bubbly insulin look going [emoji6]


----------



## montego

Lower loading today. Will try to work around the knee but, probably won't have much choice but endure some pain.

Feeling good. Feeling strong. Feeling full.

Work has kicked my balls in since Saturday and the scale has dropped as of this morning after another increase in food last week but, we grind on.

Gonna train then get started on client check ins so, long day ahead... Hoping work doesn't call me to save the day again [emoji6]


----------



## montego

Pushed through the knee. Wasn't as bad today as muscle rounds.

Didn't increase weights at all from last rotation but beat reps. Changed up the widowmaker to a lighter weight and closer stance to push back on the heels more and take some weight off the knee to. Also switched up he quad movement to single leg press using a rest pause set. I forgot to train Calves though. Got in the zone and forgot.

Safety Bar squat - 455*13(+1), 455*10(+2)
Duck squat widowmaker with safety bar - 185*20, 18
Snatch grip Rdl - 315*12(+1), 315,10(+1)
Single Leg press RP - 80*11,8,5
Adductor - 150*12, 11
Abductor - 150*13, 10
UPPER PUMP

Light in the spot I pose after training went out so the lighting is different. Legs are filling back up pretty well. Front relaxed is my worst shot by far and it's getting better.

Just doing the fucking work.


----------



## d2r2ddd

Yr quad pump is sick!


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> Yr quad pump is sick!


This was after about thirty minutes of Upper pump work. Still had so much blood in the legs I got minimal pump in my upper body lol. I could barely walk when I got done with the single leg press rest pause set lol.


----------



## montego

Looks like we get more food [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Switched this sessions exercises. I've been on this grouping for about 9 weeks I think so I need a slight adjustment. This week will change but the other two will probably stay the same. Still need to keep a focus on width over thickness bit, not so much I'm neglecting putting some rows first out in my muscle round days.

Standing hammer row (per side, one side at a time, big deep stretch, no swaying) - 205*26, 22
Mid grip Underhand Pulldown facing away from knee catch - 13*26
One arm cable Pulldown (holding stretch on rest) - 4*23
Machine flat press (pin press style) - 270*26, 270*19-180*11
DB lateral - 30*23, 21
Underhand extension - 12*25, 23, 21
Knee raise - 5*15-20

Big stretches today on back and it felt pretty good. Shoulder felt fine doing the pin press so I'll move to regular pressing next session. The pump was amazing though.

I did lose my pump after the pin presses today. Not sure what that's about but, it's something to keep an eye on. Sometimes it's just from lack of calories but that's definitely not an issue atm. It can also be from the insulin being in for this amount of time to. After a while you just got seen to get the same effect in my experience. Probably just a fluke.


----------



## MR. BMJ

How you making your chicken? 

Prep and cooking method?

Chicken, chicken, chicken....20+ years gets tiring. Have to spice it up regularly, lol. 

I usually get tri-tip out here in Cali, but occasionally will get flap or flank depending on price. So many easy ways to cook it in bulk. Didn't get any last week, as Costco had sirloin for the same price, so I picked that up as a change. Flippin' meat is expensive these days lol.


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> How you making your chicken?
> 
> Prep and cooking method?
> 
> Chicken, chicken, chicken....20+ years gets tiring. Have to spice it up regularly, lol.
> 
> I usually get tri-tip out here in Cali, but occasionally will get flap or flank depending on price. So many easy ways to cook it in bulk. Didn't get any last week, as Costco had sirloin for the same price, so I picked that up as a change. Flippin' meat is expensive these days lol.


Almost everything I eat is cooked in the instant pot.

I'll do six lbs of chicken at a time. Typically I'll let it sit over night in Italian dressing with some type of season added to marinate. I like the jack Daniel's one but I've been on a south west kick lately.

Flank I cover with fajita season and let it sit dry over night. Then it goes in the pot as well. After it's done I'll add in frozen peppers and onions and have it simmer until they're cooked.


----------



## MR. BMJ

I'll have to add the chicken to my InstantPot (I got a Potastic). Does it have a "slow cooker taste?" I've noticed that slow cookers (crock pots) give a distinct taste to the chicken I dislike. Not sure that makes sense, but that's the reason I've not cooked them in the instantpot yet. I'll have to do it anyway and find out myself.


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> I'll have to add the chicken to my InstantPot (I got a Potastic). Does it have a "slow cooker taste?" I've noticed that slow cookers (crock pots) give a distinct taste to the chicken I dislike. Not sure that makes sense, but that's the reason I've not cooked them in the instantpot yet. I'll have to do it anyway and find out myself.



Nah doesn't have the same taste or texture as a crock. It's not puffy/watery.

Loads more flavor.


----------



## MR. BMJ

Cool, have the chicken prepping now for tomorrow's run

btw, when you cook your rice, throw in 1-2 whole jalapenos before closing the lid. It can give a deep added flavor (not hot). I usually put a slit in them before throwing them in. Something new to try

Thanks man, good to see you went with Dusty, definitely watching how things go. Looks like he got a new partner too....haven't checked out his vids in a few months, lol.


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> Cool, have the chicken prepping now for tomorrow's run
> 
> btw, when you cook your rice, throw in 1-2 whole jalapenos before closing the lid. It can give a deep added flavor (not hot). I usually put a slit in them before throwing them in. Something new to try
> 
> Thanks man, good to see you went with Dusty, definitely watching how things go. Looks like he got a new partner too....haven't checked out his vids in a few months, lol.


Yeah I usually use powder bouillon for my rice. Chicken, beef and tomato flavors. Might try that jalapeño though. 

Got the update from coach.

Weight went up a bit this week despite working my ass off which is good. Hunger is also high still which is also good.

So, we adjusted some things. Removed some egg meals and replaced with chicken and rice. Subbed out some bread for oats in a few meals.

Calories slightly increased.


----------



## montego

Training done. High rep leg day with a lot of focus on deep slow reps. Also, trying to force weight to my left leg. Getting a worse size imbalance there that I want to avoid. 

Leg press feet high and wide - 8*28, 26
Feet mid and close - 8*27
Split squat - bw*25, 22, 20
Seated leg curl - 90*17, 15
Triceps press - stack *15, 12
Cross body extension - 30*20, 16
Ab machine - 145*25, 22, 20
Calf press - 210kg*26, 24 (held stretch for 90 seconds after each set)


----------



## montego

Better lighting here then last pics


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Bb row - 365*11(+1) 365*9(+1)
Rack Pull - 585*10(+2), 315*15(wide grip)
Bb bench - 275*8, 275*6
Stretch Pushups - 2*failure 
DB Shoulder Press - 70*12, 12
Reverse Pec Deck - 130kg*20, 17, 14, 9

Pressing was painless. First time I've touched a bb or DB to press in weeks. Gonna work these back up since the "feeler" session went well.


----------



## montego

This mornings breakfast.

Off training and work. Ice and recovery!


----------



## MR. BMJ

How long do you cook your chicken in the InstaPot? 

Or, do you just hit a poultry option?

This appliance is a Godsend.


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> How long do you cook your chicken in the InstaPot?
> 
> Or, do you just hit a poultry option?
> 
> This appliance is a Godsend.


Six lbs is 15 minutes with 3 minute wait before quick release.


----------



## montego

We growing.

Weight back up a couple lbs today. Still depleted as all hell though. Can definitely feel it.


----------



## montego

40 days progress Comparison. Legs are growing nicely again and I look a tad leaner in the side maybe. Only Up 2 lbs but they look like quality lbs.


----------



## montego

Nom noms. Avocado was a bit ripe [emoji17]


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Cybex pull down Underhand grip - 115kg*23(+5kg) 110*23
Hi row - 180*23(+20lbs)160*22
Prone chest supported row - 120*26, 23
Incline hammer - 270*26, 23
Hammer Shoulder Press - 180*23, 21
Bent over fly swings - 35*30/20*25, 35*25,20*17
Seated palm up db curl - 30*26, 22
Ab machine - 150*10*5
Calf press - 280*20*5(10 seconds rest between each set, 2 minute stretch at the end)

Good session. Sweat sweat sweat. Pressing was good again. The shoulder just feels like it's bound up or something.... Almost like it needs to pop. A lot of pressure at the bottom of the press which is a bit concerning. Will continue to stretch it out and see what happens.


----------



## danieltx

montego said:


> The shoulder just feels like it's bound up or something.... Almost like it needs to pop. A lot of pressure at the bottom of the press which is a bit concerning. Will continue to stretch it out and see what happens.



If you're getting pain in the shoulder it could actually be the bicep tendon. I've heard guys say they had shoulder pain for months, tore their bicep, and the shoulder pain was instantly gone the second the tear occurred. Obviously I hope it's not that severe but just throwing out an idea.


----------



## montego

Todays session was high rep legs to failure

Safety Bar squat - 315*25, 23, 20
Close stance squat machine - 140kg*20, 19
Sissy Squat - 2 sets to failure
Adductor - 110*24, 22
Abductor - 110*25, 23
Calf press - 300*20, 20, 18, 17
Hanging knee raise - 5*15
Cable curl - 80*15, 15, 13, 11

Back on the grass fed beef kick. Since I'm eating more red meat and, meat in general, the digestion aspect it provides is a big plus.

Oh, and I got a burger pattie press thing [emoji6]


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Oh boy.... Tier 3 is gonna be brutal lol.

One arm Bb row - 185(+5lbs)*12,9,8,7
Hammer dip - 370(+10lbs)*10,8 360*8,7
Reverse Pec Deck - 70kg*30, 22 50kg*20,17

That's it. Feel like a truck hit me. Getting up for the third and fourth set of rows and dips was tough. Could be from the lack of sleep since work has been extremely busy and no end in sight. Could be from having my eyes almost pop out of my head during each set. Or both lol.


----------



## danieltx

Very impressive numbers on the one arm BB row - I've never even tried that.


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> Very impressive numbers on the one arm BB row - I've never even tried that.


They torch my back better then anything.

The landmine in my gym is by a leg press so, I put my off hand on the leg press to keep my body locked in. If not, I have the habit of rocking with the weight and using my lower back a bunch. Staying locked in like this let's me get a huge stretch in the lat and force my chest to the ground, instead of back, when I'm contracting. Makes a huge difference.


----------



## squatster

That stretch is what most people forget and wonder why there- backs are narrow


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> That stretch is what most people forget and wonder why there- backs are narrow


Yes! I think that's a big reason pullups work so well for some guys.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

You know you're pushing progressive overload when you're adding 5lbs a side to the leg press [emoji1787][emoji1787]

Leg press mid stance - 16+60*12(+10lbs), 10(+10lbs +1 rep), 8
Widowmaker - 6+60*30(paiiiiin) 
Seated leg curl - 110*11(+1)
Adductor - 150*11
Abductor - 150*12
Calf press - 8*20, 18, 17, 16, 15
Upper pump

Update sent over this morning. Weight is back over 250. This last week was very inconsistent with meals and sleep from work. Swinging from days to night and back and forth made me have some really short days so, I was eating every 2 hours until I had to fall asleep or I just passed out. On days where this is the case I'll be adding in fats from almonds to make up the calories best I can.

Back to it..... 265 is gonna be tougher then I thought [emoji1787]


----------



## montego

Upper muscle rounds

Plate loaded Pulldown - 250*28(+20lbs,+5 reps) 270*23
Preacher shrug - 5 plates *29, 23
Dip Machine - 320*25(+2reps), 320*22
DB Incline hex press - 40's*22
Reverse shoulder press - 65kg*27, 23, 22
V bar press down - stack *22

All the Incline benches were taken so I subbed the shrug variation in for DB Rows on an Incline bench. Same muscle groups I intend to focus on were hit just didn't get the extra lat activation.
Good session. Working. Trying to bring that rear shot up!


----------



## koolio

montego said:


> Yes! I think that's a big reason pullups work so well for some guys.



You are correct....to get the most out of wide trip chins it is necessary to go all the way down and feel the stretch...


----------



## squatster

The newest vet
congrats man
go explore


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> The newest vet
> congrats man
> go explore


Some new section I get to see? Lol


----------



## squatster

Do you log every work out in your book?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Do you log every work out in your book?


Absolutely. Every training session I've had over the last two years is in a log book.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Leg press high close feet - 14*26, 23
Cable Sldl (one leg,foot on a board to get a bigger stretch) - 50*26, 22
Split squat - 45*24, 22
Calf press - 240*24, 23, 22, 22
Bb curl - 85*26, 23

The stiff leg set up was humbling. My legs have been pretty tight the last few weeks so I really wanted to get a good stretch here. Sets stopped when I thought my hamstring was about to tear not from exhaustion lol.

Awesome pump today too. Quads looked like they had been pumped full of air.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Fucking shoulder didn't like the Incline Bb... So frustrating!

Chest supported t bar - 5 plates*9(+2), 7, 4plates *9

Trap bar deadlift - 405*15(weights fell off)

Incline Bb - 275*4(fucking wobbly and hurt so I cut it short) 225*8,7,6

Cable fly - 100*15

Reverse hammer shoulder press - 235*9, 7

Cable lateral - 30*15, 14,12

Really annoyed with the Incline. Shoulder has felt pretty good but it wasn't having it today. As soon as I untracked the bar I could tell it wasn't going to go well. Reps were going along fine despite the pain and wobbles but I cut it short and opted to go a bit lighter. Next rotation.....

Big weight jump this week. 258.0 so up 7 lbs in only a few days. I was short on time between last meal and weigh in though and have went poo four times already so, it's not accurate.

Heavyset pic from this morning [emoji1787]


----------



## montego

Happy my legs have grown over the last year and a half or so despite the injury setback.


----------



## montego

Consistently consistent.


----------



## Concreteguy

Your wheels are no joke. HUGE!!!


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> Happy my legs have grown over the last year and a half or so despite the injury setback.





Can I have your old legs??? Jesus I need that kind of growth!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

killionb12 said:


> Can I have your old legs??? Jesus I need that kind of growth!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep banging! You made great progress this year so far and now we get to focus on getting Nasty big.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Your wheels are no joke. HUGE!!!


Thanks man. Has taken a TON of heavy ass brutal work but, they're getting better.


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> Keep banging! You made great progress this year so far and now we get to focus on getting Nasty big.





Hell yeah brotha!  Looking forward to killing these wheels. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Rise and shine.

Dropped my wife off at the airport this morning. She's going to Vegas with her friend until Wednesday.... Lucky shit lol. I burned up a lot of vacation time at the beginning of the year when my mom was in icu and I was taking care of my dad so I couldn't go along this time. She deserves some time away from all of us though so I'm very happy she gets to go.

So, I'll be single parenting it up this week.

Kicking off today with the breakfast of champions!


----------



## montego

So I've had more people come up to me in the gym in the last week then I have the last two years. They're the regulars I always see in the gym I just don't talk and apparently I don't seem very approachable during training lol. And I'm not. 

Anyways. One guy came up asking about the split squats. Cool guy. He could probably step on a classic stage tomorrow and clean house. Just naturally lean with great structure and a good amount of muscle.

Another guy came up today during my Squats. I could tell he is an older guy but he's fucking big, very big. I see him time to time. I'm sitting on a free bench trying to breath after my top set and he comes over and sits down beside me. Looks down and asks about my Chucks since they're black and yellow and he's a Pittsburgh fan. We bs a little and he says "I'm happy to see a beast in here working his ass off". That meant a lot. Older guy who trains hard and is big to say that? Yeah that's a compliment that isn't the same as if a 20 year old said it.

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 495*7(lost balance) , 405*9, 405*7
Lying leg curl - 90kg*11
Close stance leg press machine - 320*11
Calf press - 320*30, 25, 20,20,20
Adductor - 150*10, 9
Abductor - 150*11, 9

Upper pump after


----------



## montego

Off training today.

Today will be the worst day imaginable..... I take my two teen daughters clothes shopping...... May God have mercy.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Fried weights increased this week. Shoulder work had no previous weights since I took that week off from pressing so those are new here.

Hammer row (1 side at a time) - 225*22(+20lbs)205*23(+1 rep)
Pulldown facing away - 14*23(+1 plate)
Single arm Pulldown - 40*23(+10lbs)
Plate loaded chest press - 280*24(+10lbs) 270*23, 230*22
Machine shoulder press - 190*22, 180*22, 180*19/160*5
Hanging knee raises - 5*25


----------



## montego

Dunno if I fucked my log book up the last time I was in this block or what.....doesn't add up and I usually notate any differences but, I don't believe I doubled my weight? I dunno.

Hi rep legs

Leg press high and wide - 12 plates(i wrote 6 last time?) *28, 25(+3)
Leg press close - 12*28, widowmaker 6*30
Seated leg curl - 90*27(+9reps)90*20(+2)
Calf press - 180kg*30, 28, 27
Knee raise feet out - 4*15


----------



## Concreteguy

Those are all much higher reps than you have me doing.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Those are all much higher reps than you have me doing.


I ran buckshot over the log book today. These should not have been over 25 reps since this would be equivalent to your pump work in the program.

They will be heavier next time I'm back to this group of exercises.


----------



## montego

Check ins and such this morning. Weight back to 255.5 from 258. Had a consistent week this week with work so we were able to get a more accurate weight.

Will have more check in pics Monday but no diet changes were made.

I did get vacuum work tossed my way though.

3 sets of 10 with a 15 second hold every day. One set morning, one afternoon, one night. My waist gets rather small from the side but, it's always been wide from the front and back so we're gonna see if we can improve that.

Case in point -


----------



## d2r2ddd

looking more define Monte !


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> looking more define Monte !


These are from the end of my cut in December lol. Definitely not my current condition, just making a comparison of my waist from the side to the front.


----------



## montego

Upper loading today. Still getting stronger.....

Bb Row - 385*11(+20lbs) , 8(+20lbs - 1rep)
Rack Pull - 585*12(+2) 585*9(+1)
Bb bench - 275*12(+4) 275*7(+1) 225*10 225*9
DB Shoulder Press - 75*12(+5lbs) 75*10(+5lbs +1rep)
Cable press - 160*14
Standing dip machine - 110kg*18, 16
Ab machine - 140*15*5

Pressing is getting better but I'm still not progressing like I want. Will probably move chest before back next rotation.

Hit my highest weight since 2009 when I had stopped training and got to 300lbs. 256.5 this morning.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

High close leg press - 18 plates +20lbs*17(+20lbs +2reps), 18+20*15(+5 reps)
Low close feet widowmaker - 10+20lbs*25
Lying leg curl - 190*8(+1) 170*10(+2)
Adductor - 170*9, 8
Abductor - 170*10,9
Calf press - 280*20*5

Upper pump

Rolling right along.


----------



## montego

Two months. Up 7.5lbs.

Moving in the right direction!


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Machine Pulldown Underhand - 115kg*26(+3reps),115*23

Hi row - 180*25(+3)

T bar prone row - 90*24

Incline hammer - 290*26(+20lbs) 270*24(+2)

Hammer Shoulder Press - 180*25(+3)

DB lateral - 35*25(+2)

Rear delt fly - 50*23(+10lbs)

Cable curl - 80*27(+2), 80*24(+2)

Hanging knee raise - 15*5

Triceps extension machine - 90*24, 22

Fucking strong.

So after talking with the coach yesterday I'm pulling the added volume back out. Instead I'm gonna try to find another notch on the intensity scale..... Not sure how that's gonna happen but, I'll make it happen. He's very happy with the progress so far and after seeing comparison pics I am a well. His view was, it's not that I'm getting bigger as much as I'm getting denser and fuller. I would have to agree.

He wants front and rear double biceps shots along with side chest going forward. He thinks my arms are behind........ I think they aren't thick from the front but, aren't behind from the side. I told him I neglected them for a while since they overpowered my legs and got a good scolding lol.

I dunno... They could be better.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

High wide leg press - 12 plates *30, 12+50*23

Single Leg press - 2+50*23

Hammer Sldl - 200+2 bands *23

Calf press - 280*23, 22, 20+3

Preacher Curl - 90*25, 23

Cable crunch - 80*24, 22,21


----------



## montego

What I ate today -

M1-

6 whole eggs 

1 avocado

1 cup oats

1 muffin


Intra- 

10g EAA'S 

75g HBCD's 


M2-

12oz egg whites

2 packets oats 

1 banana


M3-

10oz chicken breast

2 cups rice

1oz almonds 

1/2 avocado



M4-

10oz chicken breast

2 cups rice

1oz almonds

1/2 avocado 


M5-

10oz chicken breast

2 cups rice

1oz cashews or almonds

4oz greens 


M6-

10oz flank steak

12oz potato


----------



## montego

Check ins today. 258. Getting a little "heavy set" lol.


----------



## MR. BMJ

2 a day avocados...not messing around with those, are ya?


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> 2 a day avocados...not messing around with those, are ya?


Good thing I like em lol. Does get the food bill up there a little though.


----------



## montego

Made a massage gun for about $100.

Most of that was the reciprocating saw.

Beats $3-500 online.


----------



## montego

Finally had a little time today so I could train.

Lower loading -

Mid stance leg press - 18 plates(+30lbs) *12, 18*11(+30lbs +3 reps)

Low close leg press - 10 plates *25 rest pause

Lying Hamstring Curl - 190*9

Calf press - 300*15*5

Adductor/Abductor - 130*15, 14, 12

Upper pump after.

Spent the rest of the day going to the school and talking on the phone with the therapist and just going all over the place.

Going this afternoon to see my little girl and yeah I'll probably be a crybaby.


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Made a massage gun for about $100.
> 
> Most of that was the reciprocating saw.
> 
> Beats $3-500 online.



I really like this idea! What is the blue ball at the end? Is it solid plastic/rubber? How did you get the chuck to fit into where the saw blade goes? Is the chuck made to do this? Is this all a one stop at Lowes?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I really like this idea! What is the blue ball at the end? Is it solid plastic/rubber? How did you get the chuck to fit into where the saw blade goes? Is the chuck made to do this? Is this all a one stop at Lowes?


The blue ball is a lacrosse ball so it's a semi hard rubber.

The chuck is an adapter that fits where the saw blade would attach yeah.

I ordered everything on Amazon. Here's the link on how to make it and all the pieces are linked in the article.

https://bestmassage.tech/how-to-make-your-own-massage-gun-in-5-easy-steps/


----------



## montego

Finally


----------



## danieltx

Nice job hitting 260lbs.! I was 255lbs. yesterday, my highest ever, and trying to get to 260lbs. myself.


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> Nice job hitting 260lbs.! I was 255lbs. yesterday, my highest ever, and trying to get to 260lbs. myself.


Ty!

Is been a long time coming lol


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Got some stress out today.

Cable pull down - 240*26, 22
Incline DB row - 70*24(+5lbs) 70*22(+5lbs)
Dip - 330*23(+10lbs),330*22(+10lbs)
Upright Row (new exercise) - 95*26, 23
Rope extension - 80*24(+10lbs),80*22
Ez bar curl - 70*27, 24
Ab machine - 140*20, 18, 15, 14


----------



## montego

This week wrecked my body. Training was good but stress and lack of sleep did a number on me. Weight dropped 3lbs this morning for some reason, again, probably stress.

Daughter gets out today though so some stress relief in sight at least.


----------



## montego

Today was high rep legs.

Safety Bar squat - 315*25(+5reps),315*21(+1)
Low close hack, holding stretch in the hole - 135*20, 15
Single Leg curl - 50kg*20
Lying leg curl feet together - 80kg*18, 14
Calf Raise - 80kg*20, 18, 15, 14
Drag curls - 70*24, 22, 20

The hacks wrecked my quads. Holding that deep stretch in the bottom was almost unbearably painful after rep twelve.

The legs together on the leg curl. If you haven't done those and your hamstrings are weak, especially the upper inner portion along with Adductor, try them. Those fuckers put so much tension in that area it's silly.


----------



## montego

First, kiddo is out! Got her yesterday and I'm thrilled with how she seems to feel. We've set up counseling for her going forward and there are things we all have to work on to be a better family unit but, it's moving in the right direction. 

Got my updates from the coach yesterday.

Going to take the weekend off and just focus on getting the stress out and food going back in regularly.

I missed four meals during the week but the stress and sleep issues really impacted my look.

Free meal tomorrow for my birthday as well.


----------



## montego

Wife spoiled the shit out of me for my birthday too btw.

Bought me this duffel/lunch kit combo from six pack since my back pack from them can't hold all my meals. This one easily holds six plus all my junk. 

An inversion table that should be coming in Thursday.

And, she got me the new Scott Stevenson book. Excited to crack it open and see what tricks he's put in there.


----------



## montego

Wife spoiled the shit out of me for my birthday too btw.

Bought me this duffel/lunch kit combo from six pack since my back pack from them can't hold all my meals. This one easily holds six plus all my junk. 

An inversion table that should be coming in Thursday.

And, she got me the new Scott Stevenson book. Excited to crack it open and see what tricks he's put in there.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

First session in a while I haven't set pr's. I was out of it a bit though. Phone kept going off with stuff for my daughter so I never got in a real zone.

T bar - 5 plates *9, 5*7, 4*8
Incline Bb - 245*12, 8, 225*8
Flat machine press - 180*9, 7
Smith shoulder press - 185*10, 8
DB front raise - 30*10, 8
Face pull - 90*18, 15, 12
Preacher Curl - 70*20, 16, 14
Ab machine

Top or bottom?


----------



## montego

Lower loading

So when I have a lower loading day following a high rep leg day that involves safety bar Squats I've been pulling back the weight a tad and using that session as a "connection" day where I still keep weights heavy but I put all my focus on the stretch and eccentric movement.

I have a pretty noticeable imbalance between my left and right leg so this is one of the ways I'm trying to bring that up.

High close leg press - 14*25, 14*22 drop 10*18 drop 6*failure (no idea I just closed my eyes and died)
Extension - 130*24, 21
Lying curl - 150*22, 17
Adductor/Abductor - 130*25, 22, 20
Calf press - 300*25, 19, 18, 15

Upper pump


----------



## montego

Legs feel like they're growing. Ten weeks progress here [emoji4]


----------



## d2r2ddd

careful the sparks fm inner thigh friction when u walk


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> careful the sparks fm inner thigh friction when u walk


[emoji23]

Upper Muscle Rounds

Might be getting close to needing a deload.

Hammer row (1 side at a time) - 225*25(+2)

Seated one arm cable row (hold stretch) - 5*28

Seated dual handle row (hold stretch) - 10*24

Star flat press machine - 280*25(+1) 280 7/180*19

Standing DB front raise (alternate sides) - 35*23, 30*21

Palm up DB curl - 30*23

Palm up dual cable curl stretching - 50*22


----------



## montego

No training the last two days

Updates sent this morning and we decided to cruise this coming week so I'm only going to go in for my muscle round days.

Comparing these updates with two weeks ago you can definitely see I'm not popping like I was so, the cruise is needed. I guess ten weeks is a bit long to blast anyways.


----------



## montego

Back in today. Felt SO fresh. No pains. Got my "switch" back too.

Bb row - 385*11, 385*10(+2)
Rack Pull - 595*10
Snatch grip rack pull - 315*10(fail)
Bb bench - I suck still 275*6, 225*10
Cable fly - 150*10
Hammer shoulder press - 270*10, 8

I'm either going to stop bench pressing or move it in my training. I've always been strong overhead pressing but flat chest, nah. Will keep trying to find the right formula. 

Second post workout meal - 
10oz chicken breast
2 cups rice
1oz almonds 
1/2 avocado


----------



## Mick__

That looks really good man!!


----------



## squatster

Is it 2 cups of rice cooked or un cooked


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Is it 2 cups of rice cooked or un cooked


Cooked


----------



## montego

Mick__ said:


> That looks really good man!!


It was damn good. Just eat so much of it it gets unappealing at times lol.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Strong today.

Pulldown - 17*25, 23
Hi row - 180*28(+4 reps) , 25(+3)
Incline hammer - 320*25(+30lbs wowsa), 270*23(+1)
Cable lateral - 30*28(+4), 25(+2)
Cable shoulder press - 180*25/15 (drop set)
Ez bar curl close grip - 60*27(+3), 22

Strong like bull today.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Not much sleep since I worked over night but still had a solid session

Leg press feet high and wide - 14(+2plates)*26, 23
Leg press feet low and close - 8*26(+3 reps)
Seated hamstring curl - 90*25
Calf press - 290*24, 23, 21, 21
Ab machine - 150*24, 22


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Small changes. Used Different grip one arm Bb rows. Instead of holding the bar, I help the handle on the weight. By doing this and positioning my body farther forward I feel the lower part of the lat much much better.

Also did a set of DB incline. Haven't done these in months but, I'm going to try to rotate them in. Just a bitch getting them in place. I'm stronger with DB than Bb..... Pathetic. Hammer flat press I used a foam roller between my shoulder blades. Bigger stretch and keeps my chest up more so I feel the entire ROM better.

Dead stop One arm Bb rows (plate grip) - 165*9,8, 6
Incline DB - 150*10
Hammer flat press (w foam roller) - 250*10,9
Ez bar front raise - 60*12, 10
V bar press down - stack *15, 12, 9


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Safety Bar squat - 455*10, 405*10
Duck squat - 275*9, 185*8
Sldl - 325*10, 7
Standing Calf Raise - 280*20*5
Adductor - 150*12, 11, 8

Upper pump.

Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## MR. BMJ

BRO...it's been 5 days!

You gonna send a care package for your coach? Seen his best friend passed


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> BRO...it's been 5 days!
> 
> You gonna send a care package for your coach? Seen his best friend passed


Lol my bad.

I've had a large increase in clients these last two weeks so I'm running behind on my forums.

Yeah sucks that the doggo passed. I love my dogs like my kids so I can only imaging how much it sucks.

Here's my training from yday at least 

Upper loading.

Machine heavy this rotation. Gonna see what we can do.

Low Cable Row - stack *14, stack +1 plate *10, drop 13*10

Plate loaded Pulldown - 270*11 drop 180*9

Incline hammer - 360*12, 380*6(10's on handles), drop 270*9

Pec Deck - 240*15 drop 180*12

DB front raise - 50*11, 80*8

Side lateral - 30*12, 11

Triceps cable extension - 50*11, 8

Rear delt fly - 40*25, 22


----------



## MR. BMJ

lol, No worries brother. Your log here is more than I've done recently (ever? lol). We all get busy, no need to explain anything

Hope the shoulders are hanging in there. Injuries are the downfall for all of us when they occur. effin' sucks

...but we will prevail


----------



## Viking

montego said:


> Back in today. Felt SO fresh. No pains. Got my "switch" back too.
> 
> Bb row - 385*11, 385*10(+2)
> Rack Pull - 595*10
> Snatch grip rack pull - 315*10(fail)
> Bb bench - I suck still 275*6, 225*10
> Cable fly - 150*10
> Hammer shoulder press - 270*10, 8
> 
> I'm either going to stop bench pressing or move it in my training. I've always been strong overhead pressing but flat chest, nah. Will keep trying to find the right formula.
> 
> Second post workout meal -
> 10oz chicken breast
> 2 cups rice
> 1oz almonds
> 1/2 avocado



The log is getting better. I like your trainign style. Do you do much pressing on the Smith? You may have seen it but I found John Meadow's new video to be a good watch.


How To Get a "BIG" Chest with the Smith Machine - YouTube


----------



## montego

Killer session. Best one I've had in a while for legs. Felt every single rep. No joint pain, just self inflicted.

Leg press high wide feet - 18 plates *15, 16*14, 5*25(widowmaker)
Duck squat - 260*11 drop 160*9
Sldl - 315*10
Adductor - 170*9, 7
Calf Raise - 310*15, 12, 10, 9
Hanging knee raise - 5*20


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Hi Row wide - 190(+10lbs)*24, 22
Incline bench DB row - 55*27, 24
Hammer Flat Press w Back Pad - 180*25, 22
Standing DB fly (low to high) - 25*23
Cable lateral - 40*23, 21
Face pull - 100*22, 21
Triceps Press down - stack *17(broke the pulleys)
Dead stop skullcrusher - 100*21, 80*22
Preacher Curl - 90*22
Cable drag curl - 80*23
Ab machine


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

High close leg press - 16*25(+1),22
Romanian split squats - 30*25(+5lbs)
Glute kickback - 70*24
Seated Calf Raise - 135*25, 23, 21

No arms today. Little elbow pain from work so I'll let em rest and hope they don't shrink.

The glute kickback is new for this rotation. I'm trying to get a stretch while the muscle is still engaged as much as possible. This is a hamstring tearer if there ever was one.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Hammer Pulldown - 450*12, 7, 2 drops to failure
Rack Pull - 135+2 orange bands *15, 12
Flat machine press w pad - 360*11, 8
Cable fly - 100*15(failure)
Cage press - 135*9, 7
Cgbp - 235*11, 9
Drag curl - 50*12, 11

Rotating in new movements still to see what I can find that's gonna work.

The hammer Pulldown is a no go. That's maxed out with a pretty damn slow eccentric.

The banded rack pull was good. Amazing tension through the lats and mid back with the bands.

The machine press was good with the pad.

Cage press is always money.


----------



## montego

Lower Loading

Had a terrible headache all day. Blood pressure is good though. Think the Cialis might be fucking with me. Either way I felt like my head was going to explode so I went higher rep for legs instead of passing out.

Safety Bar squat - 365 20, 405*15
Duck squat - 225*15, drop 135*23
Hamstring Curl - stack *11 rest pause 5
Adductor - 150*18, 15
Calf Raise - 300*25, 21, 17,15


----------



## montego

Finally cracked 265. Not pretty but, we got there lol.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Low Cable Row underhand mid grip - 14*28, 15*23
Pulldown mid grip Underhand no knee catch holding stretch in rest - 9*23, 21
Cable Decline press - 70*24, 22
Hammer Dip standing - 225*23
Star shoulder press - 360*12/270*11, 270*21
DB lateral - 35*23
Heavy Partials - 80*19
Cgbp - 95kg*23, 22


----------



## montego

Lower Muscle rounds

Super tight today. Knees felt like they were going to blow the fuck out of my leg. Still no idea where that pain is coming from but, I might get it checked soon.

Plus, hacks were not the best option anyways for knees. Lightened the load and slowed it on down. 

Hack Squats - 225*26, 23
Close stance Hack - 225*22
Ham Glute raise - 185*24, 21
Adductor - 110*22, 21
Abductor - 110*23
Calf press - 240*24, 22, 22, 21
Preacher Curl machine - 70*26, 23


----------



## Deltz123

Hi man, you're doing FT right? 

On the previous page I've seen you do 'upper' of 'lower loading', do you do the pump training as wel? As in: 'lower loading and upper pump' on 1 day?


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> Finally cracked 265. Not pretty but, we got there lol.





Hey your thread does say Nasty, Freaky, Ugly size doesn’t it??  [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Deltz123 said:


> Hi man, you're doing FT right?
> 
> 
> 
> On the previous page I've seen you do 'upper' of 'lower loading', do you do the pump training as wel? As in: 'lower loading and upper pump' on 1 day?


I am doing ft yes.

On lower body loading days I do upper pump but, on upper body loading days I don't do lower pump.

It was too much and I wasn't recovering in time for my muscle rounds. This also lead to me tearing my Sartorius last year.


----------



## montego

killionb12 said:


> Hey your thread does say Nasty, Freaky, Ugly size doesn’t it??  [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent point [emoji6]


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Feeling good today.

Bb row - 405(+20lbs)*8, 6 drop 315*6, 225*5(dead stop)
Snatch grip rack pull - 405(+90)*12
Incline Smith - 275*12, 10, 7
Cable fly - 90*17
Hammer Shoulder Press - 270*8, 230*9
DB Lateral - 35*15, 45*8
Drag curl - 90*18, 14

Rows are getting much much better. Not only is the weight increasing I'm feeling them across the entire back more now too.


----------



## montego

Adding that thickness!


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> Adding that thickness!




Damn!  You definitely are!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

10oz skirt
12oz potato


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Leg press feet low mid (more challenging then I remember) - 12 plates *15, 13, 10

Sldl - 325*10, 7

Single Leg press high foot knee to chest - 2 plates *15, 12

Calf Raise - 210*20, 17, 15

Adductor - 170*11, 9

Abductor - 170*12, 10

Pulldown curl (why not) - 80*15, 12, 11


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Smith Row - 335(+20)*24, 23
Close grip pull down - 15(+1plate)*23
Star Chest Press - 270*25, 270*15/180*7
Cable Fly - 120*23
Cable front raise - 2*23
DB lateral - 35*22
Rope extension - 8*23, 21
Ez Curl - 70*24, 22


----------



## Concreteguy

Can you talk a little about dealing with Rusty? What does he bring that's new to you? He's as DC as it gets brother. Have you switched to his training? I know he's a low does guy, at least that's what he talks about.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Can you talk a little about dealing with Rusty? What does he bring that's new to you? He's as DC as it gets brother. Have you switched to his training? I know he's a low does guy, at least that's what he talks about.


So far I've stuck to fortitude Training. I sent him pics from over the last year and he didn't want to mess with training then since I've made as much progress as I have. He said he would write me out a program if I wanted it though.

Doses are conservative. Not low. 750mg test, 300mg Deca, 5iu gh pre workout, 20iu Lantus ed and 8iu log pre workout.

These were all things I had mentioned were my plan besides the Lantus.

Biggest difference is the amount of food and less focus on staying "lean". As long as I'm not fat and we can see the muscle, he keeps adding calories. We hit a certain point and hold there a few weeks to see if the look improves.

He's very focused on keeping the muscle bursting full, training intensity/quality and pushing tons of fluids.

It's very simple really. As long as I keep training my dick off and eating there are no problems lol.

I get responses the same day and check in every five days.

I'm happy with it for sure. I don't like being chubby but, gotta sacrifice a bit at this point.


----------



## Concreteguy

Did he explain why "tons of fluids"? Better nutrient absorption? I feel for ya. I always hated getting chubby. Just hated it.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Did he explain why "tons of fluids"? Better nutrient absorption? I feel for ya. I always hated getting chubby. Just hated it.


Yes that along with performance and the effect water has on oxidizing fats.

Mostly just due to the amount of food I'm eating though.


----------



## MR. BMJ

The doses you listed above...were those what he suggested, or what you told him that your were taking, and he was fine with it?


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> The doses you listed above...were those what he suggested, or what you told him that your were taking, and he was fine with it?


I had other things planned to run but he told me to cut the other drugs out and just use these.


----------



## montego

Took an extra rest day yday.

The shit luck keeps on coming. 

So my daughter's ankle surgery is Friday. Got the bill for that today. Minus anesthesia it's $804. No telling what the final bill will be.

Two days ago my upstairs ac went out. Not sure exactly what's wrong with it but my ac guy thinks it's an easy fix hopefully.

Also two days ago, I was getting my big ass in my little car and pulled something in my forearm while I was pulling myself around on the steering wheel. It's been a small constant pain but not to major it seems.

So! My mind was ready to explode during training.

Upper loading -

Cable Pulldown - stack *14, 10
Rack Pull - 585*8
Star flat machine press - 365(+5)*12, 7(-1)
Smith behind neck shoulder press - 185*12(+4), 8
DB skull crushers - 35*12, 9


----------



## MR. BMJ

I've strained my neck and lower back real bad a few times getting in and out of my car (well, prior cars)...effin' sucks. What sucks is trying tom explain to somebody how it happened and they just look at you like you are lying


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> I've strained my neck and lower back real bad a few times getting in and out of my car (well, prior cars)...effin' sucks. What sucks is trying tom explain to somebody how it happened and they just look at you like you are lying


Yeah I keep this one to myself lol.

Need to go back to a truck but, no car payment in the near future sounds way too good lol.


----------



## squatster

With every thing you have gained -were do you see yourself - LBM or even onstage weight compaired to last year?
Keep forgetting to ask also- how did you make out trying the Primal Defense?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> With every thing you have gained -were do you see yourself - LBM or even onstage weight compaired to last year?
> Keep forgetting to ask also- how did you make out trying the Primal Defense?


So I cut early this year and I was about 225-230 at what would have been four weeks out. Picture below. 

I'm hoping for five more lbs by stage next year so I can either squeeze in to heavies or just go right to supers. If weight continues to climb at this rate, I'll be close to that. Currently hovering around 265 but we're taking a break from pushing the food up so the look gets better week to week.

Primal Defense was a great find. I actually recommend it every time someone asks for a pre/pro biotic now.


----------



## montego

Sorry for the lack of updates but, life has been hectic.

Two Saturdays ago my oldest daughter (14) had surgery for ovarian torsion. It went well and no issues after.

The following Monday she got her mri results back on her ankle that was giving her problems. Torn Ligament so, she just had another surgery Friday to fix that.

The week before my middle daughter fell at the football game and hurt her arm and went to the er. Broke. Also, we saw she had new cuts on her (she was in the mental hospital last month for cutting) so there's that.

But, here we are!

Bruuuutal fucking leg day.

Lower Muscle Rounds

Smith box Squats - 275*26, 23
Quad Extension (2 count hold) - 90*23
Sissy Squat - bw *22
Glute kickback - 80*24, 22
Adductor - 110*22
Abductor - 110*25
Walking Lunges - 2 rounds of 30, last round was forced reps for the last five on each leg
Seated Calf Raise - 115*24, 23, 21
Preacher Curl - 90*23
Drag curl - 95*22

The box Squats were deceptive. I want to get a bit more hamstring recruitment on my thigh sets so I threw them in. They torched my legs but, I'm not sure I can progressively add weight since I'm holding the bar during my rest.... The Smith rack is right between a comfortable racking point too so, I'll see what happens.

Walking Lunges were just extra because I'm stupid. I know not to add volume but today I was seeking punishment.


----------



## montego

What a meal looks like these days


----------



## MR. BMJ

montego said:


> *Sorry for the lack of updates but, life has been hectic.
> 
> Two Saturdays ago my oldest daughter (14) had surgery for ovarian torsion. It went well and no issues after.
> 
> The following Monday she got her mri results back on her ankle that was giving her problems. Torn Ligament so, she just had another surgery Friday to fix that.
> 
> The week before my middle daughter fell at the football game and hurt her arm and went to the er. Broke. Also, we saw she had new cuts on her (she was in the mental hospital last month for cutting) so there's that.*
> 
> But, here we are!
> 
> Bruuuutal fucking leg day.
> 
> Lower Muscle Rounds
> 
> Smith box Squats - 275*26, 23
> Quad Extension (2 count hold) - 90*23
> Sissy Squat - bw *22
> Glute kickback - 80*24, 22
> Adductor - 110*22
> Abductor - 110*25
> Walking Lunges - 2 rounds of 30, last round was forced reps for the last five on each leg
> Seated Calf Raise - 115*24, 23, 21
> Preacher Curl - 90*23
> Drag curl - 95*22
> 
> The box Squats were deceptive. I want to get a bit more hamstring recruitment on my thigh sets so I threw them in. They torched my legs but, I'm not sure I can progressively add weight since I'm holding the bar during my rest.... The Smith rack is right between a comfortable racking point too so, I'll see what happens.
> 
> Walking Lunges were just extra because I'm stupid. I know not to add volume but today I was seeking punishment.



 Family is always first brother. If time is needed to repair that part of your life, then the gym and little gym updates for a forum are unimportant. I know you know this, but there are people out there who don't get it, I've seen them, and it's mind-boggling. Also, people who do not have kids will never understand. My thoughts and prayers go out to your daughters


----------



## squatster

montego said:


> What a meal looks like these days



We're's the bun and we're the heel is the hotdogs and chips


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> So I cut early this year and I was about 225-230 at what would have been four weeks out. Picture below.
> 
> I'm hoping for five more lbs by stage next year so I can either squeeze in to heavies or just go right to supers. If weight continues to climb at this rate, I'll be close to that. Currently hovering around 265 but we're taking a break from pushing the food up so the look gets better week to week.
> 
> Primal Defense was a great find. I actually recommend it every time someone asks for a pre/pro biotic now.



This pic looks fucking GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates but, life has been hectic.
> 
> Two Saturdays ago my oldest daughter (14) had surgery for ovarian torsion. It went well and no issues after.
> 
> The following Monday she got her mri results back on her ankle that was giving her problems. Torn Ligament so, she just had another surgery Friday to fix that.
> 
> The week before my middle daughter fell at the football game and hurt her arm and went to the er. Broke. Also, we saw she had new cuts on her (she was in the mental hospital last month for cutting) so there's that.
> 
> But, here we are!
> 
> Bruuuutal fucking leg day.
> 
> Lower Muscle Rounds
> 
> Smith box Squats - 275*26, 23
> Quad Extension (2 count hold) - 90*23
> Sissy Squat - bw *22
> Glute kickback - 80*24, 22
> Adductor - 110*22
> Abductor - 110*25
> Walking Lunges - 2 rounds of 30, last round was forced reps for the last five on each leg
> Seated Calf Raise - 115*24, 23, 21
> Preacher Curl - 90*23
> Drag curl - 95*22
> 
> The box Squats were deceptive. I want to get a bit more hamstring recruitment on my thigh sets so I threw them in. They torched my legs but, I'm not sure I can progressively add weight since I'm holding the bar during my rest.... The Smith rack is right between a comfortable racking point too so, I'll see what happens.
> 
> Walking Lunges were just extra because I'm stupid. I know not to add volume but today I was seeking punishment.



Looks like the program has changed...………..?


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Looks like the program has changed...………..?


No. Still doing fortitude Training.

I actually pulled volume back a tad recently. When my food skyrocketed I increased volume a little hoping to utilize the extra calories..... I knew better and, in turn, it seems my legs have lost a little size. They show the same size on tape measure but, the fullness went away... Dunno but, I kicked myself for bit then fixed it.


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> Family is always first brother. If time is needed to repair that part of your life, then the gym and little gym updates for a forum are unimportant. I know you know this, but there are people out there who don't get it, I've seen them, and it's mind-boggling. Also, people who do not have kids will never understand. My thoughts and prayers go out to your daughters


Thanks man. It's starting to settle down a bit so, hopefully we finish off the year like we started it!


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> We're's the bun and we're the heel is the hotdogs and chips


Lol not for this guy.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> This pic looks fucking GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!


Ty!

Hoping to add five lbs to that condition by the time I get on stage next year.

The scale doesn't really reflect that I'll have that much weight gain but, pics say otherwise.

Back has been a major focus. July 3rd on the right. One week ago on the left. Width has gotten drastically better imo.


----------



## montego

Lower loading.

Killer session.

Leg press feet low mid - 14(+2)*20(+5), 14(+2), widowmaker 8*21

Single Leg press - 90*11, 7

Sldl - 335(+10)*12(+4),8

Adductor - 170*12(+3), 10

Bicep and tricep super set after


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Stilllllll getting stronger.

The Smith was taken and the other was broke. Had to use the hammer row which I haven't used in a while so, I worked off my last muscle round on that machine from my log book a few weeks back.

Hammer row (per side) - 180*27(+3)
Hammer row (both sides at the same time) - 90*23
Close grip pull down - 16(+1)*23
Star Chest Press - 280(+10)*24, 28(+10)*22(+7)/180*6
Cable front raise - 30(+10)*23
Cable Lateral - 40(+5)*25(+1)

Dats dat.


----------



## Concreteguy

Hey, you gotta start bombing the calves brotha. The back width is a huge step in the right direction. Compare the sweep on the tat wings to the new sweep on your lats. BAM!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Hey, you gotta start bombing the calves brotha. The back width is a huge step in the right direction. Compare the sweep on the tat wings to the new sweep on your lats. BAM!


I've been hammering them but they are stubborn lol.

Lower muscle rounds today.

Fucking hate it when it rains cause every dickhead who works outside and gets rained out is in the gym. Sorry if I offended any of you dickheads.

So, the squat machine I typically use those rotation was in use by some asshole doing every kind of leg movement known to Pakulski. Adapt

High close leg press (heels only on plate) - 12*27, 25, drop stretch set - 6*8
Leg extension - 90(+10)*27(+1), 25
Lying leg curl - 130(+20) *23
Adductor (rest pause) - 110*17, 8,5
Calf Raise - 280*29, 27, 25, 22
Hammer cable curl ss hammer grip triceps extension (used the neutral grip row bar) - 80*26/27, 80*25,24

Hamstrings cramped like a motherfucker after the curls. They always do for some reason.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Meh session. Nothing ground breaking. Subbing tbar for one arm Bb rows the next few weeks to see what happens. Gonna get strong af on these.

T bar row - 5 plates *9, 8,backoff set 3*15
Assisted pullup - 14*12, 10
Incline hammer - 380(+10)*8, 370*8(-1), backoff 270*9
Star shoulder press (turned this into a single big drop) - 450*5(-2[emoji17]), 360*5, 270*7, 180*12
Cable lateral with wrist cuff - 30*20, 15
Preacher Curl Machine - 100*10, 8, 90*12
DB extension - 30*20
Neutral grip press down - 80*20, 17

Dunno what the dip in strength was from. I guess I've been increasing weight every week for months now so, it was bound to happen. Possibly the extra set of Incline hurt the shoulder press I'm guessing.


----------



## montego

Lower loading. Went well!

High wide leg press - 18*19(+2), 18(+4)*8,10*20 widowmaker 
Duck squat - 300(+20)*12, 300(+20)*8
Sldl - 405(+85)*6(-6)
Adductor/Abductor - 170*12(+1),15(+1)/12,14
Calf Raise - 280*23, 21, 19, 19


----------



## montego

Little update on where I'm at with my growing phase.

264.4 this morning empty.

I'm chubby, I can't walk up stairs without being out of breath, I'm stuffed all the time and I feel like a fat shit lol.

I'm also strong as fuck and have a different look, especially when I'm training. It's that bursting full but not completely separated "he's strong as a bull" look if you know what I mean.... 

Update Complete [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji123][emoji123]


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> Little update on where I'm at with my growing phase.
> 
> 264.4 this morning empty.
> 
> I'm chubby, I can't walk up stairs without being out of breath, I'm stuffed all the time and I feel like a fat shit lol.
> 
> I'm also strong as fuck and have a different look, especially when I'm training. It's that bursting full but not completely separated "he's strong as a bull" look if you know what I mean....
> 
> Update Complete [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23][emoji123][emoji123]





That’s exactly how I feel right now. LOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

killionb12 said:


> That’s exactly how I feel right now. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We're doing it right then [emoji23][emoji23]


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Still moving exercises in and out to find the new set up. We're narrowing it down though.

High row (wide grip) - 190(+10)* 25
Incline bench DB row - 60(+5)*24
Cable Pulldown face pull - 10*24
Dip Machine - 330(+10)*24, 270*23
DB front raise - 35*23
Bb underhand front raise - 40*24
Drag curl ss Underhand extension - 90*24, 22/ 22,21


----------



## killionb12

montego said:


> We're doing it right then [emoji23][emoji23]





Haha I guess so. [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

High close lp - 12(+2)*25, 23

Smith lunge - 40(+20)*24

Seated curl - 120*23

Close grip Incline - 190(+5)*24

That's a wrap [emoji23]


----------



## montego

Update sent yday to the coach.

Looks like we're going to end the current blast in four weeks.

Will be adding an extra 100mg npp and 50mg anadrol. I'm waiting on his response for drol dosing. I prefer to go with my pre workout only method and, I think he'll be fine with that but, if he says ed I'll do that.

It's been a productive growing phase. Right around 16lbs or so from my low weight since we started and even though I definitely added some fat, I added quite a bit of lean tissue for sure.

Going to wait on the schedule for next year and see when my vacation is so I can pick a show. June or July would be a decent target so, we'll see what is happening during those months.


----------



## d2r2ddd

updates pls .....


----------



## montego

Sorry about being Mia guys. 

Been plugging along here as usual. 

Started my cruise today. 200mg test a week, nothing else (gh, slin so on) . Dusty is having me throw in hcg as well. Never used it before but, I'll give it a shot.

Along with hormone cruise, I'm having a training cruise as well. Only going twice this week, One was today and the other will be after Christmas, and they will be lazy ass training sessions.

Today nothing even close to failure, just enough to get a decent pump and break a sweat. 

2 sets of - 
Pulldown 
Side lateral 
DB fly press 
Rope extension 
DB curl 
Shrugs
Low Cable fly

Ended the blast at 268. Up 15ish lbs from the start of the blast and, 38lbs from when I ended my cut. Happy with the progress but, I added more fat then I would have liked. Not a ton but, more then usual. I guess we will see what it translates to when I prep next year.

Going to get into a show around August /September is the plan atm. 

Got the forum figured back out so, I'll be back to regularly posting again!


----------



## squatster

Make sure you get there week off first this yesr


----------



## d2r2ddd

Hi Mont,Hcg throughout cruising?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> Hi Mont,Hcg throughout cruising?



Just the first few weeks.


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Make sure you get there week off first this yesr



Lol I'll fight the crowd.


----------



## montego

Last lazy training session today.

Some light pin selector leg press stuff
Calves 
Bb rows, went up to 315 because I'm hard headed lol. Still ninety lbs lighter then normal &#55357;&#56842;
Triceps stuff 
Bicep stuff
Few cable shrugs 

That's it. 

Ate what I wanted for the holiday one meal each day. Christmas eve was traditional stuff, turkey dressing and so on.

Christmas day was brunch at my wife's aunts. Pancakes, biscuits, gravy, keish (I think that's how it's spelled) first time I've ever had one and it was bad ass. Bacon and spinach. Few cookies, ham and some pecan pie. 

Back to the diet today. Ready for next week when I get back to full tilt in the gym.


----------



## IRONFIST

great log montego , great progress!


----------



## montego

Figured I would start the year off squatting.

 Based this session on my last log book entry. I have in my notes strength was down that session from being sick with a head cold so, take these numbers with a grain of salt. I did feel strong as fuck though.

Also, I'm pulling upper pump out for a few weeks to see how recovery goes. I'm still sore today from upper loading two days ago so, wouldn't have been beneficial anyways.

Got lazy on my ab training during my blast so, conscious effort to get some work back in. It's hard to actually do them, much like hamstrings, because I KNOW I'll cramp up at some point. Even when I'm conditioned for them I'll cramp on both body parts. 

Safety Bar squat - 405*15(+7), 405(+90)*10(-2)
Duck squat - 300*15(+2), 300*12(+2)
Adductor - 170*12(+2)/12, 170*9(+2)/10(+1)
Hamstring Curl - stack*13(+3), 9(+2)
Calf Raise - 280*20, 18, 15, 12
Knee raises - 3*10
Vacuum stretch - 3*10 seconds


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> *Sorry about being Mia guys.*
> 
> Been plugging along here as usual.
> 
> Started my cruise today. 200mg test a week, nothing else (gh, slin so on) . Dusty is having me throw in hcg as well. Never used it before but, I'll give it a shot.
> 
> Along with hormone cruise, I'm having a training cruise as well. Only going twice this week, One was today and the other will be after Christmas, and they will be lazy ass training sessions.
> 
> Today nothing even close to failure, just enough to get a decent pump and break a sweat.
> 
> 2 sets of -
> Pulldown
> Side lateral
> DB fly press
> Rope extension
> DB curl
> Shrugs
> Low Cable fly
> 
> Ended the blast at 268. Up 15ish lbs from the start of the blast and, 38lbs from when I ended my cut. Happy with the progress but, I added more fat then I would have liked. Not a ton but, more then usual. I guess we will see what it translates to when I prep next year.
> 
> Going to get into a show around August /September is the plan atm.
> 
> Got the forum figured back out so, I'll be back to regularly posting again!



Guys I have to admit to calling Monte at home just to make sure he was OK. Good to see ya back bud!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Concreteguy

Any up dates with Dusty? I started watching his vids because of you


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Guys I have to admit to calling Monte at home just to make sure he was OK. Good to see ya back bud!!!!!!!!!!!!



I appreciate the looking out! You got me back too


----------



## montego

Went in for lower muscle rounds.

Wasn't completely recovered but, I had a strong session regardless. Hopefully tomorrow I'll not be as sore as after my loading day.

Leg press high heels - 14(+40lbs)*26(-1), 12+50*26(+2)
Leg extension - 130(+10)*26
Seated leg curl - 110*25(+3)
Standing Calf Raise - 140(+20)*26, 24, 22
Abductor RP set - 170*15/8/4(+1 total rep)
Preacher Curl - 95(+5)*25, 23
Hanging knee raise - 4*10

Chugging back along. Back to training and getting all the calories in has changed my quickly. Back to being full and not as soft.

Tomorrow will be upper loading hopefully.

Fourth meal post workout.

First was oats, egg whites, pb and banana shake.

Next three were all - 

10oz chicken breast

2c white rice (cooked in Tomato bouillon)

Chic Fil A sauce (Kroger brand)

Besides the first which had an avocado

Also made my famous banana pudding for the wife and kids. This shit is like crack cocaine so I won't even taste it.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Any up dates with Dusty? I started watching his vids because of you



It's going about how I figured. We've settled into a diet and aren't changing anything unless it's needed. 

Few days back we pulled oats from my first meal because no matter what I did I couldn't get them down. Substituted with equal carbs from toast. Wallah, can eat it all lol.

Besides that, there hasn't been a change in over a month probably. Leads me to think I might save my money until prep begins.

Upper loading

Let's keep progressing though shall we?

I don't give a fuck what ANYONE says, if you continually get stronger in the 6-12 rep range while keeping form the same, you're going to fucking grow. End of conversation. No rebuttal. No if's. That's the way it is.

T bar row (still working these back in) - 4 plates *10, 4*8, 3*11
Incline Hammer - 380*10(+1), 360*10(+1), 270*12
Star shoulder press - 450*7(+1), 360*9(+3)
Bent over cable lateral - 30*18(+3), 15(+2)
Hanging knee raise - 4*10
Cgbp - 225*15, 13


----------



## ASHOP

Love reading your updates. Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## squatster

No pic of the banana pudding?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> No pic of the banana pudding?



It should be the right below the chicken


----------



## montego

ASHOP said:


> Love reading your updates. Keep us posted and good luck!



Thanks! 

Looks like a prep will start in a couple months so, that will be fun. Gotta start rounding up all the gears though lol.


----------



## montego

Donated blood today.

Hct was 51 this morning but on my recent labs it was at 52.7 which is dangerously high. I think that was mostly due to being dehydrated when I had labs pulled because I got straight out of bed and went before I had anything to even drink.

Anyways, I was able to do a double red so I did that. 51 to start and was down to a 44 after the donation.

Tomorrow is lower loading if it don't have to work in the morning


----------



## montego

Was talking to one of my guys yday about log booking. His got ruined by a leaking pipe so, he couldn't go back in time to see progression.

I decided to flip back a couple months in mine today and just see where I'm at.

Today's lower loading sets were -
 Mid stance leg press - 18*20, 18*12 few months back it was 16+50*15/10
Duck leg press - 5
4*20, 3*25 few months back 3*20, 3*14
Sldl - 405*10, 315*12 few months back 365*9, 225*10
Adductor/Abductor - 170*19/23, 170*16/19 few months back 150*12/15, 130*13/16

So, yeah. Big jumps in strength last year. May not seem like a ton but given I was already what I considered strong back then, it's great progress imo.

Also, ALL of these were pb's today. 

Plus, I'm low on blood and cruising in my gears &#55357;&#56834;


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle rounds

Solid. Strong. Let's keep getting it.

Hi row (both sides at once, weight per side) - 105*24(+2)
One side at a time - 90*25(+2)
Partial Pulldown - 12*27(+4), 14+(2)*24
Dip Machine - 360(+20)*22(-1), 290*25(+2)
Cable fly press - 100*25
Reverse shoulder press - 180*24(+2), 180*22(+1)
DB lateral - 30*25(+2)
Rope extension - 9(+1)*23
Multiple curl variations to straight set failure. 

I got a pair of Iron Rebel elbow sleeves yday. They're the short sleeve that just covers the elbow and gd are they uncomfortable. I think I got the wrong size too start with, 12.5', need a 13', but, there's a big fucking seam that runs inside and it's annoying af. I'm gonna send them back and see about the bigger size. 

Figured I would start using some equipment here and there before I NEEDED it. Plus my left elbow has had a couple days where it's tender.


----------



## squatster

Can you turn them inside out?
It would suck to BUT
they should know better


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Fucking knee is acting up again. Dunno wtf is going on. I'm gonna have to get it checked. Still trained as usual, just in some pain.

Leg press feet low and close - 12*23(+1), 10*23
Smith lunge - 70(+20)*23
Smith Sldl (new) - 205*25
Smith single leg Sldl (awesome) - 70*22
Calf press - 290(+10)*23, 22, 22, 21
Adductor RP - 170*20(+2)/12(+1)/6(+2)
Abductor RP - 170*21/15(+4)/7(+3)
EZ Curl Preacher (straight sets) - 105*18, 15, 14, 12

The single leg deads kill. It's similar to a Bulgarian split squat set up but, you do a Sldl instead. Stretch made me cramp.


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Can you turn them inside out?
> It would suck to BUT
> they should know better



Seam is on both sides.

I'll try the bigger size and get a piece of fabric sewn in if I like them enough.


----------



## montego

Might have went over board on steak... Top sirloin and ribeye were on sale lol.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Plate loaded Pulldown - 370*9(+1), 360(+40)*9(+1), 270*10(+2)

Stretchers - 7*20/15

Star flat press - 410*9, 360*9

Cable Fly high low - 120*15/12

Behind neck Smith - 225(+20)*7(-1), 185*12(+2)

DB swings - 45*50, 45*30

Hanging knee raise - 4*15


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Maxed out the leg press. It's pretty steep compared to most so, this is plenty of weight lol. Doesn't look too impressive. MIGHT be able to balance another plate on each side at the top but I dunno how secure they would be. Next we add to the foot plate. 

Leg press feet high mid - 20(40)*13(-2), 18*17(+2), WM 14(+40)*25(+5)

One leg press - 110(+10)*15(+3), 130(+30)*9(-1)

Seated hamstring curl - 110*13(+5)

Bicep tricep stuff

Knee raises


----------



## montego

Update from after lower today.

Hamstrings are getting better little by little. Fat and strong. Hovering around 265ish now at what I think is four weeks into my cruise? Started before Christmas so close.


----------



## montego

Muscle rounds.

No back today. Gym was packed, fucking new years, and I mean PACKED. The most people I've ever seen in the gym by far. When walking from your car to the gym becomes cardio, you gotta get a handicap tag &#55357;&#56834;.

Incline Hammer - 335(+5)*24, 290(+10)*23

Cable Fly - 140(+20)*25

Hammer shoulder press - 260(+50)*23

Lateral with cuff - 30*25, 25*24

Tricep v bar (new cable station) - stack *23, stack *21

Drag curl - 95*24, 95*22

That's a wrap.

Got the bigger elbow sleeves and they're still pretty uncomfortable. I'll keep using them since they were fucking $45 but, they did their job. Just had to fold them over between sets.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Took a couple extra rest days to let this knee stop acting up. Didn't help. Fuck it. I've got a feeling it's going to give soon.

Heels high leg press - 14+50(+50)*24, 12+50(+50)*23

Extension - 130(+20)*24

Sissy Squat - bw*24

Lying leg curl - 130(+20)*22

Calf Raise +140*24, 22, 21, 21

DB curl - 35*23, 22

Hanging knee raise - 12*4

Vacuum stretch - 3*10 seconds


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Strength took a bit of a hit today n lost a couple reps on pressing. Meh.

Bb rows - 405*8, 7

Rack Pull - 585*6

Incline Smith - 315*10(-2), 275*11

Hammer flat press - 180*12

Hammer shoulder press - 270*10(-2), 270*7(-1)

Single arm Tricep press down - 50*12, 50*8, 50*6

Hanging knee raise - 4*12

Let's see what the next session brings. Blip on the strength hopefully.


----------



## montego

Off today.

Just eating and doing little errands.

Ordered some brakes and rotors for my car but they were the wrong size in the rear. Had to send those back.

Did some food prep, chicken, beef, steaks, potatoes.

Had lunch with the wife. Lean brisket with red potatoes and green beans.

Did some chores, sweeping, mopping, wiping down counters, laundry, dishes.

Just helping where I can since I've been extra busy with work and clients. My wife is trying to quit smoking soooooo, I'm trying to avoid that hate as well lol.


----------



## montego

Sitting around 261 now. Fully in cruise mode. Sleeping as much as I can. Eating on time and on plan. I'm fatter then I've been in about four years right now. Not super excited about that but, can't carve a pebble as they say. I haven't tried to push my weight this high, this loosely in years but, I trust the coach so I just follow the plan. The biggest reason I'm not overly worried is the fact that strength keeps increasing. Even in a more natural hormone state stop, if that's happening, good things will surely follow. I'm not really sure what I'll do post contest as far as off season. I love being big and strong AF but, I also like to see my abs relaxed lol. 

Lower loadings

Strength didn't drop on lower. Picked up some reps in the squat. I moved my target rep range on my first movement for legs a few weeks back to see how they would respond. So far I like what I'm seeing so, I'll continue to keep it in the higher reps instead of 6-10. I'll move them back heavier soon but, I needed to work out the mind muscle connection to my glutes and hams a bit as well as the fact that, I've maxed out the safety squat bar in the 6-10 range and I didn't want to have to ditch it before prep. Also did upper pump. Getting fat. Needed to burn some calories. 

Safety Squats - 405*16(+1), 405*12(+2)
Duck squat - 320(+20)*15, 320(+20)*12
Lying hamstring curl - 90kg*12 (very easy but cramped as usual)
Adductor\Abductor - 190*11/12, 150*13*15
Calf Raise - 150*22, 21, 19, 16
Hanging knee raise - 2*12
Vacuum stretch - 2*15 seconds
Preacher machine - 75*12, 11, 10, 9
Upper pump


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

I started warming up on the high row and just wasn't feeling my lats so, tried a new machine today for my "row" movement. It's a Star brand "vertical row". Basically just a seated Incline row with multiple grips but, they are all very narrow which is why I never use it. Decided to find the lowest grip, which is also angled out slightly, a try. These felt really good. Big big stretch and as long as I pulled all the way to my chest, I felt them. Sometimes you gotta adapt. I've got about five more pins on the stack for this machine so, not much room to improve but, we'll see. Along with the row, my presses were all different due to how many people were there. Meh


Vertical row - 105kg*27, 105*24
Close grip pull down - 16*24(+2)
Hammer flat press with pad - 180*26, 180*24
Cable fly - 190*23
Star shoulder press - 270*23
1 arm Cable lateral w cuff - 30*27(+4)
Hammer shrug - 225*23
Bb curl - 95*23(+1)

Not bad. Can always be better.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Tired. Recovery is starting to suffer a bit this last week. Still sore a tiny bit today from Squats on loading day when I would typically be fully recovered. This also happened last week as well if I remember correctly. If I'm still lagging here in the next few days I'll be going back to eod training if not more rest then that. I removed REAL a working set today due to this. 

I misread my log book, didn't increase weights on my thigh movement to start the training.

Leg press high close - 14*27(+1), 6*32(very slow, paused at the bottom)
Extension - 150(+20)*23
Seated leg curl - 115(+5)*23 cramp ended set as usual
Adductor laying back - 90*23, 22
Calf press - 280*23, 22, 22


----------



## montego

Plan updates.

Going to start tightening up a little bit before we start prep.

Had some carbs pulled, mostly from the final meal of the day on training days.

And, 6 30 minute sessions of cardio... Fuck lol.

Time to lose a little chub.


----------



## montego

Lower loading.

Got called to work yday  unexpectedly so I missed legs. Got them done today but, only had three hours of sleep so it wasn't stellar. First top set was disappointing so, went a tiny bit lighter and smoothed out tempo.

Leg press mid stance - 18+50(+50)*12, 14+50*15, 10+50*20(widowmaker)
Duck leg press - 4*25(+5), 4*20
Sldl (subbed in hammer single leg Sldl) 135*9, 7
Adductor - 170*18, 15
Calf Raise - 160*20, 17, 15, 12
Preacher single arm curl - 35*15, 12, 10, 9, 7

No cardio today. My off days for cardio will be the days I train legs. No need to beat them up any more then I already did


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Fasted cardio this morning was neighborhood walk. Wore a fit bit to try and track heart rate and keep it elevated enough to matter.

First meal -

6 whole eggs

1 avocado

3 1/2 slices of toast (90ish g carbs)

Training - intra - 50g hbcd, 12g eaa's, 8g Citrulline, 5g creatine 

Partial Pulldown - 14(+2)*25, 14*22

Close grip Pulldown (leaning back) - 18*23

Dip Machine - 360*23(+1), 290*23

Reverse grip dip, facing machine - 185*23

Smith shoulder press - 185*23

Dual handle face pull - 70*23

Bb shrug (straight sets) - 225*15, 13

Triceps extension - 30*23, 22

Bb curl - 70*22, 21

Hanging knee raise - 4*15

Post workout -

12oz egg whites 

1 packet oats 

1 banana 

2tbsp pb


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Sore all over today. Upper back, delts, arms, just everything. I think it's my bodies way of saying I need a cruise week. Strength has dropped a tiny bit on a couple exercises this week but, has improved on others. Could be the reduction in food too. Will see what the coach says.

Plate loaded Pulldown - 380(+10)*8(-1), 320*9, 270*12
Low Cable Row - stack *11(-2)
Star Chest Press - 360(-50)*10, 270*11 drop 180*1
Cable fly - 100*15, 13, 11
Behind neck Smith - 225*5(-2), 185*9
Behind the back shrug - 225*12, 10, 9
One arm extension - 40*15, 15, 8


----------



## montego

Haven't done cardio in forever but, since I'll be doing a lot of it bought a used treadmill.

It's pretty cool. Built in speakers and fan. Connects to wifi so you can watch videos on the screen or stream music.

It's got this iFit thing that simulates different terrains across the globe and you can watch the path that the video was taken on on the screen.

Most importantly, it treads lol.

It's four years old but, it's a commercial model and, only had 200 miles on it (can look that up and total use in the menu). More then enough for what I need. No issues, belt is like new, no damage (a little white paint from moving it down a staircase). $400 was a steal I think.


----------



## montego

This week will be a recovery week.

My left knee has had an issue since before my training Cruise at Christmas. It got a little better then but, didn't fully heal. Since then it's got progressively worse.

Will take this week off. Waiting for my btc to clear and I'm picking up some bpc to run.


----------



## grizz

Best of luck with the knee brother. bpc has put me back together a couple times.


----------



## montego

grizz said:


> Best of luck with the knee brother. bpc has put me back together a couple times.



Thanks bud. Still waiting on btc to clear.


----------



## montego

More off days.

Knee is a bit better but, it's still got something going on. Need this damn bpc to work when I get it in.

Fasted cardio this morning. 

Breakfast - 
2 whole eggs
12oz whites
4 slices of toast (80g carbs) 

Massage gun, inversion table, jet tub (I never use our tub for some reason but, I'm using it daily now with Epsom salt), cold shower. 

This has been my routine the last four days or so. 

Will update coach tomorrow. Going to add the gh back unless he sternly objects since I need this knee better. 

Will be getting bloods before I put it in though. 

24 weeks


----------



## montego

Back to the regular scheduled program.

Upper loading -

Decent. Strength was the same as last rotation on this grouping. Pulled my second loading set for a rest pause on a couple exercises just to get a little more failure.

Bb row - 405*8, 315*12/5/3(rest pause)
Rack Pull - 495*8, 405*12
Incline Smith - 315*10, 225*12/6/3(RP)
Flat press machine - 180*15, 13
Hammer Shoulder Press - 270*6, 180*12/5/3(RP)
Close grip Smith - 225*6, 135*12/6/4(RP)
Reverse Pec Deck - 180*18, 15, 12

Cardio later on.

Tomorrow is rest then, we'll feel out the knee Wednesday. Might need to tweak the approach.


----------



## montego

Lower day.

Decided to keep weights light and get in more volume with higher reps as well. I fucking hate training like this but, I didn't have much knee discomfort at all. I suppose I'll keep this in play until I get and use up the bpc.

Safety Bar squat - 225*25, 25, 25
Split squat - 25*15, 15, 15
Leg extension (one leg at a time - - 50*18, 18, 18
Calf Raise - 290*25, 22, 20, 20
Knee raise - 5*20
 Upper pump after.

Adding the upper pump back in for a bit since my lower day will be less intense. Recovery shouldn't be an issue I believe but, I'll be tracking it.

Gh was added back yday. 3.3iu ed. Will increase this a little bit at a time, up to probably 6 units per day.

Time for cardio!


----------



## montego

Off today.

Knee feels about the same. No increase in pain besides what I always have felt over the years after a leg day.

Tomorrow is upper muscle rounds, then I'll add a rest day before lower muscle rounds.

Rehab today -

Ice

Massage gun

Inversion table

Jet tub

Cold shower

Bpc157 is on the way.


----------



## montego

Lower muscle rounds

Knee still feeling decent after training. Continued with lighter loads and an overly controlled approach.

Pin selector leg press feet high close - 270*26, 210*24, 210*22

Leg extension - 110*25

Lying leg curl - 60kg*25

Adductor rest pause - 130*18, 12, 9

Abductor rest pause - 130*19, 14, 11

Calf Raise - 280*25, 23, 22, 21

Triceps overhead extension - 30*25

Hanging knee raise - 5*20

Cardio done post workout since I slept in and ate late.

Update pics from yday. Little over eight weeks into my cruise atm so I'm pretty soft. We pulled food down about ten days ago and I dropped eight lbs pretty quick then slowly declining from there. These were at 251.6.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Worked late into this morning. Slept till 130. Didn't have my typical first meal since I wanted to beat the gym rush. Drank egg whites, had bread and pb.

Chest supported t bar row - 4+25(+25)*10, 8, 3*12
Snatch grip rack pull - 405*14
Incline hammer - 385*9, 6, 295*10
Cable fly - 180*12
Smith high Incline press - 275*6, 225*10
Bb shrug pulling against stops - 225*12, 10
Preacher Curl - 45*15, 13, 11, 9
Rope curl - 60*15, 13, 12, 10
Hanging knee raise - 4*15


----------



## montego

Lower loading

High reps,slow and controlled. Rest was shorter then usual which gassed me hard by the time I made it to stiff leg deads.

Leg press mid stance - 12*20, 20, 17

Duck leg press - 3*17, 15

Sldl - 405*6, 315*10

Adductor - 110*20, 19

Abductor - 110*20, 18

Calf press - 2102*25, 23, 22, 20

Ab machine - 125*15, 14, 13, 11


----------



## montego

Running a low grade fever the last two days. Been between 100.5-101.

Took extra rest today to fight through it a bit. Slept all day until I had to go to work. Pounding Alka seltzer and water.


----------



## squatster

Do you have carona?


----------



## montego

squatster said:


> Do you have carona?



Upper respiratory infection and possibly pneumonia. 

Dr gave me z pack, prednisone and cough meds. Today is day four on the meds and I'm feeling much better.

The days prior to seeing the Dr I was 100.5, 101, 102 on fever.

Diet has not been perfect this last week.

No food I shouldn't have had, just could not get in every meal since my appetite was shot and I had a couple come up on me.

Yday and today were back to plan so, back to normal.

Rice, beef, sugar free Ketchup (this shit is awesome)


----------



## d2r2ddd

squatster said:


> Do you have carona?



。。。。。。。。。。。


----------



## grizz

Sorry to hear about getting suck. That sucks. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## montego

Good session today. Feel about 90%. Little congestion but that's it.

Equipment I had scheduled to use was taken almost every time so, I adjusted.

Hammer Pulldown - 450*11, 360*10, 270*11
Rack Pull - 12 plates *10
Star flat press - 360*11(+1), 360*6, drop 270*6
Cable fly - 80*11 2drops
Hammer reverse shoulder press - 230*14, 9
Lateral w cuff - 30*18, 13
DB shrug - 75*25, 23
Extension - 40*12, 11, 9

Stronger. Better.


----------



## montego

Lower loading today.

Knee has been feeling good. Today there was a slight pressure/pain during warm up so, didn't go crazy on Squats. Weight is what others will consider heavy but, I typically pull 15+ reps with it. Just felt the weights, kept tension, stopped  very short of failure.

Safety Bar squat - 405*11, 405*10
Duck safety bar squat - 225*20
DB Sldl - 90's*15, 13
One leg Sldl on Smith - 90*15, 12
Calf press - 450*30, 28, 27, 26
Adductor - 190*10, 9
Abductor - 190*13, 12
Hanging knee raises, bicep drop sets, upper pump for back and chest.

Gotta keep playing it smart I guess.


----------



## montego

Upper Muscle Rounds

Tweaking the exercises again. Just dialing in what I'm gonna have to really focus on during prep so, more thickness and upper back work.

Partial Pulldown - 15(+1)*25, 23
Landmine t bar - 3 plates *25
Snatch grip rack pull - 405*26
Incline Smith - 225*27, 24, 23
Reverse hammer shoulder press - 140*23, 21
Cable biceps curl - 8*27(+3), 23, 21
Hanging knee raise - 5*15

Feeling very good. Strong. Not as fat. Focused.


----------



## montego

Non training day.

Hamstrings are smooooooked!

Cardio all out of the way.

Works kicking me in the dick still. Last month I worked 25 of 29 days. This month I've worked 11 out of 13 so far. Getting pretty brutal but, I've got a week of vacation the week after next which is badly needed.

We had flights and hotel booked for NY but, I called the hotel we were going to stay out to try and get a low down on the area right now with everything happening. The receptionist told me, and I quote, "It's fucked up here, can't find shit, shelves are empty." lol. This was at a 5* hotel too right in time Square so for him to talk like that, lol, made up my mind.

Luckily we purchased the travel insurance on our package so, full refund from the hotel and vouchers for the full value of our flights that are good for a year.

We are trying to decide where to go that week still. Not really sure since everywhere is having closures but, it's our only week that we can have some time alone so, we're going somewhere dang it lol.


----------



## montego

Upper Loading

Not bad. Not really in the zone today though. Tired af.

Bb row - 405*8, 365*10(+50,-2)

Rack Pull - 495*12(+2)

Dead stop row - 225*10

Smith Incline - 315*10, rest pause 225*15(+3), 6, 4(+1)

Cable press - 200*10

Hammer Shoulder Press - 270*7(+1), 180*12

Cable Lateral w cuff - 40*12, 30*15

Ez Curl - 70*15, 13

Preacher Curl - 115*8 drop - 70*15, 9

Ab machine - 125*15*4

Vacuum stretch - 4*10


----------



## montego

Update on how things are going -

Good so far. I'm down to 248lbs atm. Definitely tighter too.

Going on week twelve of my drug cruise. Got the itch a couple weeks back but, staying strong and sticking to plan.

Training has been better then expected despite the knee issue and the pneumonia. Still holding all of my strength in my upper body and only small decreases in legs due to both the injury and adjusting exercise selection and execution.

Not really sure how prep will go but, I've got a feeling it's going to be my hardest one ever. Dusty is known to get guys absolutely peeled and I'm not one to complain or half ass things so, hopefully I'll be one of the peeled guys.

I am ready to come to terms with the fact that I'm going to lose more weight then I expected too in the peak of my off season. I pushed up to 270 but, given the insulin in there, it wasn't as solid as it seemed. I think this 245-250 with a bit of abs is a better representation of what I'm starting with.

Twenty weeks out. Should be dropping the hammer soon I would think. I don't ask, I just do what I'm told.


----------



## montego

Meal 4 -

10oz chicken breast
6oz potato

Air fryer doing work!

Meal 5 was flank

Meal 6 was eggs

30 minutes on treadmill this morning so no cardio this afternoon. 

Massage gun therapy for about ten minutes

Hang on inversion table for ten minutes

Took a sleep aid I started using from truenutrition.com. This shit knocks me the fuck out and i have CRAZY dreams. Last night I fell out of the fucking bed because I had a dream I was in a war zone lol. Got right back in bed and right back to sleep.

It does leave me a little drowsy in the morning so, I only take it when I know I'll get a full eight plus hours of sleep which isn't very often.

Time to dream of legs tomorrow and then crush some pr's at the gym!


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Knee was pretty good. Little bit of pain but, adjusting foot placement helped. Strength went up this week quite a bit to last given its the second session in high rep ranges.

Leg press - no lockout, no stopping 12*25(+5), widowmaker - lockout at 15, 7, 4, rest pause 12, 7, 3
Single Leg duck press - 2*15, 12
Lying leg curl - 75kg*15, 13
Adductor/Abductor - 150*19/19, 110*19/19
Calf press - 240kg*25, 23, 22, 22
French press - Rest pause 185*10, 5, 3
Single arm extension - 50*8, 40*9
Hanging knee raise - 4*15


----------



## montego

Switched gyms since mine closed.

Started at a small "hard-core" place who's owner I know. Paying regular fees and not taking advantage of her which is something we should all be doing to help small local business.

Pulldown with mag grip (love this bar!) - 195*27, 23
Seated row (unknown company, it's heavy) - 135*23(1 arm) , 90*27(both arms)
Flat chest press (dunno who makes it, it's plate loaded and the arms move around freely side to side, much like a free weight, I like) - 230*24, 230*23
Incline Pec Deck (no idea who's) - 90*24, 22
DB front raise - 30*24
DB lateral - 25*23
Shrug machine - 360*24, 22
Ez bar - 80*22, 21


Oh this place is a shit hole and I fucking love it. No ac which is going to blow in a month but, zero people, plenty of machines for my muscle rounds even though they will be new to me and there will be a learning curve, six deadlift /squat platforms, reverse hyper, heavy dumbbells, owner is a former female competitor, heavy music blasting on the radio even though my Playlist is heavier and better &#55357;&#56834;

It'll be fun as long as they don't get over crowded which is a concern since she had fifty people call yday about joining. She cut off new members as of today at closing so there isn't a crowd of people which might draw law enforcement if the city does shut down.

If this fails, blood and guts in the garage.


----------



## montego

Well fuck, my friends gym got shut down.

Time to adapt and spend money.

Bought a safety squat bar, landmine, landmine t bar attachment, landmine single handle.

This will round out about everything I need. Can continue the Hatfield squats as I have been since they don't fuck my knee up, t bar rows, Meadows rows, lots and lots of row variations and Squats. That's what's been working.

Anyways today I started day one in the garage. Fucking sweat my ass off.

Since I don't have equipment to do muscle rounds properly, the muscle round days will turn into high rep days on things I can't do muscle rounds safely on.

Volume will increase a tad to make up for intensity decrease.

Bb squat - 5 sets of 15 @225

Sldl - 5 sets of 10 @225

Split squat muscle rounds - 30*24, 23

Triceps extension with bands - green bands * fail 2*

Hanging knee raises - 5*15

Like I said, limited and having to try a new approach.

Good thing? I can look at my legs during training now lol. They're not exceptionally fat. Hamstrings and Adductors have improved. Decent shape for 19 weeks out but, they need more thickness. Calves are a fucking joke. Been hammering the shit out of them to. Time to get nasty with em.


----------



## montego

Recovery and rest.

Friends gym got visited by the law and shut down yday so, I Got online and bought a landmine, single hand Bb attachment, Bb t bar attachment and a safety squat bar yday to equip the garage gym a bit better. Those should be enough to keep very close to my regular exercises. Went to grab a couple more plates at the sporting goods store but they were out of EVERYTHING. I've got 300 lbs of weights so only thing I'll be short on are Bb rows, Squats and rack deads. 

Checked in today with Dusty. Getting better. Lower back has gotten better for sure. He told me he's never have a client carry almost all of their fat there lol. I'm special &#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;

Gonna have to start shopping for some clen, Proviron, t3 and halo. That's about all I'm missing for prep so, if anyone has any suggestions on solid sources, ******** or pharm grade or, both preferred, lemme know.


----------



## Concreteguy

Do all your shopping of this kind at MADISON JAMES RESEARCH CHEMS.


----------



## Concreteguy

*MONTE'S COACH*

This is Monte's coach. Dusty  is a walking hydrolic unit. Rediculously strong!


[ame]https://youtu.be/P9_hDizI1n4[/ame]


----------



## montego

Upper loading. Limited weight for rows so I held the stretch longer. I gave up on Bb pressing a few months back but, I've got no other choice lol. It's just not a good movement for me. Don't feel it and I usually get a tweak.

Bb row - 300*15, 13, 12
Pullup - 6,5
DB pullover - 40*15
Slight Incline Bb bench - 255*10, 9, 8/ drop 205*7, 145*12
Slight Incline DB fly - 40's*15, 12
Bb military press - 205*7, 6
Behind neck Bb press - 145*15, 13
Bent over lateral ss side lateral - 30*19, 19/ 18,19 / 15,12
French press - 95/15, 12, 11
Hanging knee raises - 10, 10, 12, 12, 11


----------



## Concreteguy

Looks like a nice home gym going on there! I think I hate you


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Looks like a nice home gym going on there! I think I hate you





Just the basics but, yes, enough to keep getting the job done so far. 

Couple more things on the way to help a bit.


----------



## montego

Picked up some plates today.

Craigslist and marketplace were barren so I had to buy some new which was still almost impossible.

Got 4 45# plates. Two are rubber coated and small..... They're not at big around as normal plates and a bit thicker but, I weighed them when I got home and they're exactly 45#. The other two are those VPX cast iron plates with handles.

They'll bring my available weights up to #480 which is enough for anything I do max effort besides rack deads and Squats but, since the knee isn't right, 405 will be as heavy as I go on the Squats probably.

All four were $207. $1.05 per lb which is a pretty good deal. Usually the standard cast iron weights are anywhere from $1.39-1.50lb and rubber coated is $1.79-1.99.
.


----------



## montego

Lower loading? Since I went high rep last session went a bit heavier today. Nothing to failure.

Still getting comfortable doing Bb Squats again. I can't hold the bar since my flexibility is shit so, I'm holding the plates by the grip handle.... I feel fine in this position but, if something goes wrong, I'm gonna rip a fucking arm off. Example - I set my hooks one peg too high. Instead of pulling the weights off and moving them, my lazy ass just left them. My last set, missed the right hook and had to fucking man handle it up into the catch. Not a great feeling. Lesson learned.

Bb squat - 275*12, 12, 11, 10, 10
Sldl - 315*10, 8
DB lunge - 30s*12, BW*FAIL
DB Curl ss Band Extension - 30*20/orange*15, 15,15, 13,12, 11,10

And that's your at home leg smoke.

Got my landmine in today as well! Wooop!


----------



## Tatlifter

Nice Log bud!


----------



## montego

Tatlifter said:


> Nice Log bud!



Ty! 

Got another couple items today. Bar is 65# which is good since weights are a bit limited.


----------



## montego

Upper muscle rounds.

Fucking barbell broke lol. 4 plate t bar rows stripped the collar and, even after I tried to tighten it back up, it came loose during meadows rows. Already ordered another bar. This was a cheap ass CAP bar. Figured it would break soon. I was able to use the bar for my pressing but, anything where it's vertical won't be working. 

I did get my single hand attachment in today but, only three sets on muscle rounds before the bar snapped.

T bar row - 4*23, 22
Meadows - 2*14-broke
Pull-ups - 23
Floor press - 225*23, 205*22, 185*24
Seated shoulder press - 135*25, 23
Bench rear lateral - 30*27, 23
Side lateral - 30*23, 22
Knee raises - 5*15

Great pump. Floor press was new. Had to work out the best position to smash the chest in the upper portion of the lift. I didn't do triceps today since that smoked them pretty good.

Rolling right along!


----------



## montego

High rep legs! Let's go sirs.

New safety squat bar felt good.

Safety squat - 240*20, 20, 20, 20

Duck safety squat - 240*20, 20

Good mornings - 210*15, 15

Bunch of curls.


----------



## montego

Upper loading

Took the new BB for a spin today. It has some VERY aggressive knurling. Also, the hero grip rings are nice and deep and, at a perfect width for myself. Really happy with the bar. Don't think it's gonna take a crap on me any time soon.

Meadows rows - 3 plates *10, 9, 8
Rack pull - 435(all the weight I've got minus the 5/10's) *15
Incline BB bench (1 notch) - 275(+20)*8, 7, 5 225*10
BB shoulder press - 205*8(+2), 205*7
Behind neck - 155(+10)*10, 8
Close grip bench - 205*12,10
DB curl muscle rounds - 30*23, 22
Hanging knee raises - 5*15

Oh, treadmill broke. Sumbitch.I'm For real breaking everything. The incline had stopped working last week some time but, now the belt is stopping ran***ly. The treadmill is old but, very few miles on it. I think it has 210 when I got it? I guess it's electric shit going out. Gonna tinker with it when I've got time and maybe call a service company to repair it depending on how much a tech would cost to come diagnose it.

Until then, cardio in the neighborhood. It's still light cardio but, I'll have to find a few hills or something when the time comes.


----------



## montego

Lower loading

Working on getting used to the new bar. Went heavier but, still taking it easy on weight until I'm confident in the movement.

Need to have an adjustment done but, gd chiropractor is closed! Right hip is down quite a bit right now.

Safety Squat - 315*10(feeler set), 315*15, 14, 15
Sldl - 365(+50)*9(-1), 315*11(+2)
DB Lunge - 30's*15, 10
One leg hip thrust - 9, 7, 6
Bb curls - 95*8,5/ 65*12,11/ 45*13, 11
Knee raises - 5*15

I'm getting into a groove I guess. Cycle starts in about two weeks.


----------



## MR. BMJ

Where did you get your adjustable bench? Brand?

I haven't really looked for one yet, but seen a thread over at ProM about member(s) trying to find one.

I am gonna have to check out a few places here in town.

Great job as always bud


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> Where did you get your adjustable bench? Brand?
> 
> I haven't really looked for one yet, but seen a thread over at ProM about member(s) trying to find one.
> 
> I am gonna have to check out a few places here in town.
> 
> Great job as always bud



Titan Fitness

They're sold out of just about everything as well though.


----------



## MR. BMJ

Thanks bud! I'm gonna go check out a few places around town over here soon.


----------



## montego

Upper muscle rounds!

Really need to get more creative on chest. Regular BB press isn't ideal at all for muscle rounds since I'm unracking the bar for each mini set. It zaps my strength in the top portion of the lift so, I'm gassing fast as you'll see lol. I'm a shit presser anyways.

Overall it was a good session. Used some bands to finish off chest and triceps.

One arm BB dead stop row - 115*24,23
Pullups - 23, 22(assisted)
BB bench - 225*16/185*9, 185*16/155*9(ha)
Slight incline DB fly - 30*25
Banded fly - orange band *fail 2x
Seated dB lateral - 30*25, 22
Bent over dB lateral - 30*27
Triceps press - orange band *27, 23

Pretty OK. The press is embarrassing. I would use the safety catch to rest between sets but, that's almost like doing a floor press and I'm already doing those on my other muscle round day. Dunno, may just turn one into a high rep day like legs so my variety is still there.


----------



## montego

Update pics. Prep starts in a week.


----------



## montego

Hi rep leg day, mostly.

Safety bar squat - 290*20, 20, 15, 20 widowmaker
Partial deads - 315*8, 8
Split squat muscle round - 25*27
Bb curl - 75*27, 24
Knee raises - 5*12

Squats smoked me. The partial deads after those wasn't a great set up since my low back was ruined. Getting back to typical weights in the garage now which is good.

Coach gave me a free meal. First five guys burger in ages and first free meal in months. Did not eat all the fries .


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Update pics. Prep starts in a week.



Your starting to clean up well !


----------



## montego

Upper loading.

Not much sleep Yday since I had to go into work early.

Training suffered a bit at the end of the session. Still got some solid work though.

Yates rows - 365*10, 7, 315*12
Dead shrugs - 225*20, 15
Incline bench - 255*11(+1), 8, 225*10
Military press - 205*4(-2), 185*6
Laterals ss Bb curls - 30*20/65*15, 19/13, 15*12, 20(partials)/11
Knee raises - 5*12

30 minutes of cardio post training.

Weight is down quite a bit after the free meal. Hovering around 242-244 right now.

So tired of being off. I feel weak and soft as fuck. Hopefully when the gear goes in weight will hold steady for a while and body comp will just improve. 215-220 shredded maybe? We'll see.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Your starting to clean up well !



Ty! 

Can't wait to be on more then a trt dose of test though lol
Feeling blah.


----------



## Concreteguy

Ya, I dont know how you do it. When I'm on TRT all thats going on is a slow lose of muscle.


----------



## montego

Decided to add an extra rest day today instead of lower loading.

I'm a bit more beat up since I haven't used any machines at all over the last few weeks. If you know my personal training, you know that about half of the work I do is machine work to failure. I don't take free weights to failure because I train alone and, it's just not worth the risk reward imo. Form break down, tendon issues and so on.

So, I've started taking some compounds to failure when I can safely. Hatfield squats(can help myself up) , rack pulls and sldl, bb shoulder press (catches catch the failure rep). On top of that, since I can't really preform muscle rounds safely, I've worked to more high rep stuff along with failure AND drop sets or widowmakers. Just a ton of stress on the cns and body in general.

So, an extra rest day. Give the knee an extra day. Give the back and hams a rest.

Tomorrow we're back into it and 16 weeks 2 days out.


----------



## montego

Made a pully. Don't have a handle but, im gonna rig one up with an old towel and some Pvc.

I'll get handles eventually if it holds up well and I like it. 

Extensions, flies and some high curls will get worked in. Muscle rounds are back baby!


----------



## montego

Lower loading.

Solid. Simple. Little less volume then recently. Pulled quad focus too.

Safety bar squat - 380*12, 11, 10
Partial deads - 315*12, 12, 12
Cable extensions - 20*15, 12, 10
Bb curl - 65*20, 15, 11
Single arm high cable curl - 20*15, 12


----------



## montego

Just broke the sixteen week out mark.

Waiting on updates from the coach but, im expecting to start my cycle today. Maybe not, we'll see what he says.

Works been busy for my essential self. Might be going back to a regular schedule soon which I don't enjoy. The on call schedule isn't great but, I am able to have a little more free time with it since I don't work every single day. It sucks cause I dunno when I'll work but, little more time not at work.

Garage training going good. Got exercise selection sorted pretty well and I've been back to focusing on progressive overload since I've got the weights dialed in better.

About to get upper muscle rounds in as we speak!


----------



## montego

Muscle rounds.

Getting it.

T bar - 4 plates +25(+25)*24, 22

Rack chins - bw*23, 22

Floor press - 225*25(+2), 225*11/185*11(dropped this set since I failed)

Fly - 25*26

Bb shrug - 255*26, 23

Extensions - 20*23

Knee raises - 6*10

Getting dialed in.


----------



## montego

Cycle starts today.

500mg test

200mg tren e

200mg deca

3iu gh

Dats it


----------



## montego

Lower high rep muscle round high volume shit show day -

Knee was pretty painful today. Don't understand it. Feels great until it's under any load from a squatted position. Worked through it. High volume with lighter weights.

Safety bar squat - 275*12 - 7 sets, short rest, last set was pretty close to failure
Good mornings - 110*15 - 4 sets
DB leg curl - 30*12 - 2 sets
Split squat - 20*20 - 4 sets
High cable curl - 20*15-15-12-12-11
Hammer curl - 30*10-10
Knee raises - 5*12

Shitty session. I Fucking hate lower weight work but, it is what it is.


----------



## montego

Didn't post my upper loading the other day.

Slight increase on reps for incline and military press. Nothing ground breaking

Lower loading after a little extra rest. Still having the knee issue. I'll finish out prep with it, unless it blows up or course, and then get it looked at this summer.

Today -

Safety bar squat - 330*15(+3), 380*10, 380*9(+1)
Sldl - 315*10, 315*9
Single leg lunge - 65*11, 9
Calf raise (foot in a dB with a dB on the knee) - 30*15, 15, 13, 11
Bb curl - 75*12, 11, 11, 10


----------



## montego

Still grinding away here.

Weight went up a few lbs this check in since the AAS has been in a few extra days.

Fulness is improving and body fat still sliding off.

Training has been pretty good. Sticking with a little extra volume right now given what I've got to work with and failure sets aren't ideal.

I'll post some update pics when there's a more significant change in my physique. At the beginning of a cut I just lose fat right around my waist and eventually it'll start to fall off in other spots with time. Here's from when we dropped calories to currently. About four weeks difference.


----------



## montego

Meh why not. Post training posing.

Weight has continued to creep up since starting my cycle a little less then two weeks ago. I was around 242-245 in the mornings then and, this morning I was sitting at 253. Everything is getting full and tighter since it's getting full. No changes have been made in the diet, just the introduction of AAS.


----------



## montego

High rep upper day.

Volume was a bit higher then I like but, I had a ton of energy today and the pumps were awesome.

Instead of muscle rounds I did straight sets and some drops just to have fun. I think I'll feel it in the morning.

T bar rows - 205*17, 15, 14 followed by two drop sets to failure

Rack Chins - 16, 12, 10

Bb bench wide grip 1.5 reps at the top (down all the way, up all the way, down half, up =1)- 225*12, 12, 8, 7
Cable fly - 25*15, 12

Side lateral ss rear delt fly - 20*20/22, 17/20, 15/20

Bb curl grip going wide to closer on each set - 75*18, 16, 15, 12, 9

Knee raises - 5x15

Leg day coming.


----------



## montego

Still working. At 245 empty this morning. Training hasn't been great. Knee is fucked and I'm just getting burnt out mentally. Gyms open in a week so I hope that lights the fire.


----------



## montego

Wanted to give one of the guys I've been helping a shout out. He's been with me since July of last year. He's about six weeks out in the Pic on the right and the one on the left is from August last year. This man has busted his ass and executed the plan every single day


----------



## montego

Got to train in the gym! Yeah buddy.

They replaced our old cable towers with these new star trac towers. Fucking terrible. The pull down stations have a bar right in front of the leg brace so, you can't get your leg under it. Have to spread eagle to get into the machine which isn't worth a fuck.

They pulled the two power racks out and replaced them with one giant matrix system. It has spotting platforms but, adjustable catches instead of fixed ones so, you gotta fuck with that every time you set it up.

The cybex chest supported t bar row got replaced with a star track one. The angle is less but, I'll have to use it before I judge.

Couple new extensions and hamstring curls, flat, incline, decline Bb stations.

They also banned bags on the gym floor which is a pain since I carry a belt, wrist wraps, straps and elbow sleeves on upper day along with having some cuffs and glucose tabs with me. It's just stupid. I don't see how a bag is any issue, especially a small backpack. 

 Either way, just happy to have the gym back.

Worked up to a decent weight on everything and just felt the movement today. 

Hammer rows - 360*11, 10, 270*10
Hammer incline - 360*11, 410*4(fail)drop 360*6/270*6/180*8
Fly - 120*20, 17
Lateral - 49*15, 14, 12, 11
Preacher machine - 90*16, 14, 13
DB palm up curl - 30*15, 13, 12
Knee raises - 5*20


----------



## montego

Check in today after a high day Yday.

My colitis flared up the last few days so that caused some issues but, it calmed down a tad.

Were right at 240 in this Pic.

Trained legs Yday. Knee still sucks. I'll either make it thru prep or it'll come undone. Too far in now.


----------



## montego

Still here. Plugging along. Getting a bit nervous and, think I might have to either take over my prep or just push the show back.

I feel way behind for five weeks out. I don't see how I'm on track honestly but, Dusty keeps saying we're good. 

What concerns me is, he asks things like, how much cardio are we doing? Are we still doing the intra? Things that I as a coach never ask my clients because I know or, I look at their program to see.

Anyways. I'll ride it out for now.


----------



## montego

Four weeks and a couple days out. Still behind but, tightened up A LOT in two days. Grind grind grind.


----------



## Concreteguy

montego said:


> Wanted to give one of the guys I've been helping a shout out. He's been with me since July of last year. He's about six weeks out in the Pic on the right and the one on the left is from August last year. This man has busted his ass and executed the plan every single day



GREAT JOB!! This guy looks incredible!


----------



## montego

20 days out. Still pushing as hard as I can. Hasn't been a great prep, coach didn't pull his weight imo but, I'm still getting better so maybe he will prove he wrong. Following everything to the T still.


----------



## Concreteguy

I have never seen you this lean. Looking GOOD!


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> I have never seen you this lean. Looking GOOD!



Thanks man. Still pushing hard to get this last bit of fat off where I can and tighten up as much as possible.

Sitting at 237 so 12lbs over heavies but I think I might make it. If not no big deal, I just want to be competitive and not look like shit.

Goal since last comp was top of heavies which would be 15-17 lbs and thats been accomplished plus some.


----------



## d2r2ddd

looking good montego! whats yr current cycle? r u still with dusty?


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> looking good montego! whats yr current cycle? r u still with dusty?



I am. 

600 test e
300 tren A
300 Mast
3iu gh daily
1mg adex daily
50mg Winny tabs daily 
rotate EOD between 37.5 and 50mcg T3
80 clen ED
50mg proviron ed

Post training


----------



## MR. BMJ

Looking good man, hang in there and lets see where this ends up. Did Dusty have any say or input on the cycle? 

With 2 weeks, this is crunch time! Congrats


----------



## montego

MR. BMJ said:


> Looking good man, hang in there and lets see where this ends up. Did Dusty have any say or input on the cycle?
> 
> With 2 weeks, this is crunch time! Congrats



Yes he did. 

I gave him some insight on how I react to things and turned over the keys.

13 days out this morning. Couple extra low days Yday and the day before. Tightened up more. Kinda flat here but, not as flat as expected. Still pushing!


----------



## Concreteguy

Once your glutes come in it lights out "ready" for the stage.

After being this lean your rebound should  be wild.


----------



## montego

Concreteguy said:


> Once your glutes come in it lights out "ready" for the stage.
> 
> After being this lean your rebound should  be wild.



Sadly they won't come in. 

If you look, I have quite a bit of loose skin there like my lower stomach. Unless they grow 4lbs of muscle they won't tighten up lol. 

Either way, still pushing low days to bring in everything as much as possible.


----------



## montego

9 days out.

These are from this morning after 3-4 low days, I lost count.

Off work next week and no more leg training. My legs are deflated badly so this will help when I start loading a bit.


----------



## montego

After a high day. Legs filled out a bit which I'm happy with. 7 days.


----------



## Little

Hey man how many low days are you doing and what are the macros for them vs your high days?


----------



## danieltx

Looking great man.

With 7 days to go, has your opinion on Dusty's coaching changed from your last post? I was considering doing my first show this year and using him for the last month or so of prep but your experience and the fact I've dieted myself down to 5% has made me reconsider.


----------



## MR. BMJ

Good luck brother, I think your contest is this weekend?

Keep positive and lets see where you end up, then make decisions afterward for the future...try to enjoy your hard work, you deserve it buddy!


----------



## montego

danieltx said:


> Looking great man.
> 
> With 7 days to go, has your opinion on Dusty's coaching changed from your last post? I was considering doing my first show this year and using him for the last month or so of prep but your experience and the fact I've dieted myself down to 5% has made me reconsider.



It has. 

I was on track I guess. the last few weeks have been gang busters


----------



## montego

Thanks everyone for the well wishes.

So I'm happy with how I looked tonight. I improved a ton from my last show and, I know we're our own worst critics but, I looked better on stage then I ever have in my mind. So, for this it's a win and that's what I set out to do. Just be better. Mission accomplished.

Placing -

In open bodybuilding the guy who beat me deserved to. He was thicker and more complete from the back. My lower half was better imo other then the glutes and lower back and waist. My hams and quads were bigger and in better shape I think. From the side, I think I crushed everyone in the class. My waist was tiny, and upper body looked bigger for it. From the back, I shit the bed. I didn't open up my back a single time and it hurt me a ton. Looking at video I could see how bad this was.

Bright side, this is a posing fix. It'll be better in minutes. Would that have won me the class? Probably not.

The novice class. It would have given me the win I'm pretty sure. You can see what beat me in the one Pic. Guy was 6'4 250 and his upper body was great. He had ZERO legs. Absolutely none and he won the overall somehow. More power to him but, I didn't see it.

Open is the five man class. Novice is the four. The guy in center of the five won. The tall guy in the four won. 

I'm happy and ready to get rolling.Tomorrow I'll relax and have breakfast and drive home. Then we're back to focusing. We've got work to do. We've got muscle to gain. We've got competitions to crush.


----------



## montego

More pics


----------



## d2r2ddd

congrats bro! seems like u managed to remove the loose skin on yr lower abs? or did u manage to cover it well with yr poses


----------



## montego

d2r2ddd said:


> congrats bro! seems like u managed to remove the loose skin on yr lower abs? or did u manage to cover it well with yr poses



It tightened up a lot when we pulled water down hard but, I hide it well too lol


----------



## montego

Favorite Pic from the photographer at the show. Waiting to see what all he sends me


----------



## MR. BMJ

Great job brother!


----------



## Concreteguy

You have never looked better my friend! Thats a win, win from every angle.

WELL DONE!!!


----------



## d2r2ddd

everything ok montego?


----------

